# H4H: Red Hand of Doom (full)



## hero4hire (Jun 9, 2007)

An exciting super-adventure that pits heroes against an army bent on domination.

I am thinking of running the Module Red Hand of Doom if there is enough interest.

I am looking for 4-5 5th level Good aligned characters using almost any WoTC books that are not world or setting specific. (Though much of Book of Exalted deeds will probably be disallowed.)

My choice will be determined on making a balanced party, interesting characters, and completed sheets.

I will be randomly assigning the Magic Items, but you can equip yourselves with max gold from 1st level. It is assumed that your party will already have known eachother so you can and are even encouraged to swap items OOC.

Any particularly weird concepts need not apply. No LA.

To summarize:

*Level* 5th
*Alignment* any good
*Ability Generation* 32 point buy
*Hit Points* Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.

d4 - 3 hp
d6 - 4 hp/5 hp
d8 - 6 hp
d10 - 7 hp/8 hp
d12 - 9 hp

*Sources Allowed:* any 3.5 non setting specific WoTC books. (If I dont have it I will have you supply me the info)
*Max Starting Gold* from 1st level.
*Magic Items* randomly assigned once accepted.
*Level Adjustment* No!
*Nothing Weird* if you cant come into a town w/o people screaming...etc...

edit: Sorry, I'd rather not have anyone who has been through the Module or ran it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I might be interested in getting in on this- I had put together something for a RHoD game that died before the first round of posts got completed, and the idea sounded quite interesting.  How about psionics/psionic races?  The specific idea was an Elan psion/beguiler- the psion for direct offense, and the beguiler for skill/face value.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 9, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I might be interested in getting in on this- I had put together something for a RHoD game that died before the first round of posts got completed, and the idea sounded quite interesting.  How about psionics/psionic races?  The specific idea was an Elan psion/beguiler- the psion for direct offense, and the beguiler for skill/face value.





*Yes* I allow Psionics. 

Though I still will be keeping an eye towards building a balanced party.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

This looks like it could be a lot of fun. Are you looking for potential players to submit a few concepts of what they would prefer to play?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This looks like it could be a lot of fun. Are you looking for potential players to submit a few concepts of what they would prefer to play?




You can submit as many concepts as you want without drowning me with them.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Well there goes all my Aquan submissions then...   

I'm really hankering to play a Tank. I'd most likely prefer straight fighter, either Dwarf, Half-Orc, or Human, just something nice and powerful. I'll whirl it around in my head for tonight and get you something a little more formal for tomorrow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 9, 2007)

I along with pathfinderq1 was in the same group, I had built a human crusader, built for tanking.  I still have him, though, I need to change him a little to fit your requirements.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's a post to subscribe and proclaim my tentative interest. Don't have a character concept yet...any rough info about the region/adventure/setting or anything else that might "ground" a character concept would probably help. Usually I like to play spellcasters of some sort, but on the other hand throwing the books open wide - I've been dying to play a Swordsage from The Book of Swords just to say I've tried one out. But there are probably weirder character classes I could get behind a lot just in the interest of "when's the next time I'll get an opportunity to play class X?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been interested in playing this adventure for some time.  I'll try to put together a half-orc ranger here soon.


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2007)

If Manzanita is going to play the half orc ranger, I'd like to try the swordsage; Dex-based, lightly armed one (using a dagger and unarmed strikes)


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 10, 2007)

Lots of Martial interest in this. I'll change my initial concept to a Cleric. What sort of pantheon is in RHoD? Standard Greyhawk?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Lots of fighting types indeed, including some that I haven't seen played- this looks like it could be interesting...

After some thought, I'm down to 2 concept ideas:
1. Halfling Beguiler- more of a spell-boosted negotiator/scout than a scholar (Face/info)
2. Elan psion- blaster, using psionics rather than arcane powers.

I'm tinkering with the mechanics now, and I'll have fairly complete characters in a day or so.  Any additional background/setting info to take into account?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2007)

A dragonfire adept from Dragon Magic web excerpt, probably going with elf of some type.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060912a&page=2

A weak blaster (3d6 damage/round 15' cone or 30' line with reflex save for half) who can do his magic things all day long and needs no die rolls on attacks except for damage. Needs no resource tracking which is about as ideal for my preferred style as it gets.

Invocations will be magic insight and see the unseen, breath effects will be cold breath and shaped breath.

80 gold to spend.

A good aligned dragon adept might have some interest in the RHoD plot.

I have not played RHoD and I do not own it. I have avoided most threads on its plot though I do know it involves [SBLOCK]war and spawn of tiamat.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 10, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Here's a post to subscribe and proclaim my tentative interest. Don't have a character concept yet...any rough info about the region/adventure/setting or anything else that might "ground" a character concept would probably help. Usually I like to play spellcasters of some sort, but on the other hand throwing the books open wide - I've been dying to play a Swordsage from The Book of Swords just to say I've tried one out. But there are probably weirder character classes I could get behind a lot just in the interest of "when's the next time I'll get an opportunity to play class X?"




The adventure will take place in a Region called Elsir Vale.
Though by 5th level your characters can be from _anywhere_ in the world. (Which for Game purpouses we can call Oerth, but in the confines of the adventure matters not.) and eventually formed an Adventuring Band.
Elsir Vale is a thinly-populated frontier region surrounded by Mountains, The climate is warm (subtropical?) and nearby Grassy Plains are a plenty.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 10, 2007)

Concepts all look fine so far.

Remember I will be looking to build a fairly balanced party ability wise.

So that usually means a tank, an arcane caster, a skill monkey (good with traps could help at some point), and someone who can heal.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> What sort of pantheon is in RHoD? Standard Greyhawk?




Yes, any Gods in the Players, Complete Divine, BoED or any other non World specific Wizards book. (Though worshipping Urbanus wouldnt be too useful)


----------



## James Heard (Jun 10, 2007)

So, even though we're not "really" using Greyhawk it would be ok to pull together a Greyhawkish bit of background maybe? Or should we be from Elsir Vale? Absolutely not from Elsir Vale (newcomers or explorers maybe)??? Or are we more or less allowed to invent the past and locales freely to satisfy our backgrounds as long as we end up in the same place? Since all the characters apparently know each other pretty well, I can see some problems with that approach.


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2007)

Edit: Added generic bland background.


```
Name: Norbac Odrog
Race: Human
Class/level: Swordsage 5
Sex: Male
Alingment: LG

Stats:
Str......10 (2 points)
Dex......16 (10 points)
Con......14 (6 points)
Int......12 (4 points)
Wis......16 (8 points +1 level advancement)
Cha......10 (2 points)

AC: 20=10+4(armor)+3(dex)+3(Wis, AC bonus class feature)
HP: 42=(32+10 Con)
BAB +3, grapple +3
Initiative +5=+3(Dex)+2(Quick to act class feature)

Attacks: 
Dagger         +7 (1d4) (+3 when using a Shadow hand stance; +3 when using a Shadow hand strike)
Unarmed strike +7 (1d3) (+3 when using a Shadow hand stance; +3 when using a Shadow hand strike)

Saves:
Fort   +3=1+2(con)
Ref    +7=4+3(dex)
Will   +7=4+3(wis)

Feats:
L1                    Improved unarmed strike
L1(bonus human feat)  Shadow blade
L3                    Weapon finesse

Skills (6 +1 Int +1 Human)x8=64 skill points; max rank 8/4

                Total   Ranks  Ability  Misc
Balance          +11      8       3      -2 armor, +2 sinergy
Concentration    +10      8       2      
Hide             +9       8       3      -2 
Jump             +8       8       0      -2, +2 sinergy   
Listen           +10      8       3
Martial lore     +5       4       1     
Move silently    +9       8       3      -2 
Tumble           +11      8       3      -2, +2 sinergy 
Sense Motive     +7       4       3

Languages: Common, goblin.

Race and class abilities:

Extra skill points, extra feat, favored class any
Maneuvers
Quick to act +2
Discipline focus (Weapon focus - Shadow hand; Insightful strike - Shadow hand)

Maneuvers and stances:

Maneuvers, 1st level: Burning blade(DW), Sapphire nightmare blade(DM), Clinging shadow strike(SH), Shadow blade technique(SH), Stone Bones(SD), Wolf Fang strike (TC), Sudden Leap(TC)
Maneuvers, 2nd level: Cloak of deception(SH), Shadow Jaunt (SH), Mountain hammer (SD) 
Maneuvers, 3rd level: Insightful strike(DM)
Stances, 1st level: Island of blades(SH), Child of Shadow(SH)
Stances, 3rd level: Assasin's stance(SH)

Typical maneuvers readied:

Insightful strike, Wolf fang strike, Burning blade, Shadow blade technique, Cloak of deception, Shadow Jaunt.

Equipment

Dagger                   2  gp  1  lb
Chain shirt            100  gp 25  lb
Backpack                 2  gp  
-Torch                          1  lb
-bedroll		 2  gp  5  lb
-flint and steel         1  gp  -  lb

Light load: 33- lbs Medium load 66- lbs Heavy load 100- lbs
```

[sblock=background and description]Background:

Norbac Odrog had a very tough early life. His parents refugees: poor, uneducated people that could aspire just to the most menial of works. Life hard: with the years, two of Norbac’s brothers and his father died because of the poor living conditions and illnesses. 

As Norbac’s older brothers either died or left the town looking for a better future at more prosperous cities, Norbac’s mother, Athima, became increasingly depressed and neglectful; that’s how Norbac had freedom to explore the town on his own: get got into a lot of trouble, but even as a child he was quick and  had wits, so nothing serious happened to him.

At this time there was a man living not so far from the town, an hermit who lived in one of the abandoned cairns and caves that dotted the landscape. This man said his name was Atellag, a tall man that despite his solitary life kept himself clean and his clothes clean and himself well groomed. Atellag apparently developed an interest on Athima at the time of one of his visits to Diamond Lake, an interest that Norbac’s mother didn’t notice.

Atellag turned to the young Norbac, perhaps thinking that the son could be a way to he mother, tempting him with teaching some tricks that would help him in his life. Atellag was surprised to see how talented the boy was, and how quickly he learned the basic lessons. Soon he had to start teaching him deeper secrets to keep his interest, arts that required a higher level of discipline and understanding, just to keep his attention and interest. In time, Norbac moved to live with Atellag and train full time with him, with brief visits to the town from time to time to see his friends. In time, Norbac made his own Atellag’s values and faith, so he now has a more rigid outlook in life he previously had. He now rarely, if ever, visits his mother, though from time to time he leaves some of the little money he gathers at her house.

Atellag was a mysterious man. He never spoke about his past, and went angry when Norbac insisted. It was only after Norbac attained a higher level of understanding and proved that his heart was finally pure, that Atellag confessed his secret: he was a former swordmaster in a fortress-monastery, founded on secret blade techniques refined from ancient hobgoblin traditions. Once the fortress was destroyed by traitors, he was forced to flee until the day he could avenge his companions and restore the monastery. But now that he was old and frail, that task rests on his disciple’s shoulders, who first must refine and put his technique to the test in the harshest way, before he’s ready to challenge the traitors.

Description:

Norbac is a short and slim man of mixed heritage; his features betray mixed blood of many origins, like dark hair, olive skin and blue eyes. He’s typically dressed in dark grey loose clothes and worn out shoes that blend well with the normal outfit that commoners wear in his home town. When he expects trouble he wears under it a light chain mail armor.

Other than a dagger he has no other weapons. While his training has made him good with a wide variety of them, he enjoys the appearance of being harmless it gives him - and he's deadly even totally unarmed.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 10, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> So, even though we're not "really" using Greyhawk it would be ok to pull together a Greyhawkish bit of background maybe? Or should we be from Elsir Vale? Absolutely not from Elsir Vale (newcomers or explorers maybe)??? Or are we more or less allowed to invent the past and locales freely to satisfy our backgrounds as long as we end up in the same place? Since all the characters apparently know each other pretty well, I can see some problems with that approach.



Newcomers and Explorers would probably work best.

Backgrounds should be open enough that at some point you all banded together to adventure. Being that you are limited to an all good party. It shouldn't be *too* hard to rationalize working with one another.

Using inspiration or even names from the Greyhawk setting is fine, or making up locales would be equally fine within the confines of the adventure.

If you live to the end of the module and we decide to continue with the characters I can go from there about fleshing out the world beyond Elsir Vale based on your backgrounds and my 30+ years worth of D&D notebooks laying around.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd be interested in this.  No time for a concept today, though.  I'll have one to you tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2007)

Skill monkey / Two-Weapon Sneak Attacker

Background stuff to come. Just an FYI, I played through the first two encounters of RHoD in another PbP here a while back, but was disappointed the game didn't go any further than that...


*Duroin Slatefist*

Description
In most ways, Duroin looks the typical dwarf: stout and solidly built, strong of arm and broad of chest. Still, at 4 1/2' in hieght, he is a bit taller and leaner than the norm, and possessed of agility unusual in the race. His typical craggy features are mostly hidden behind a bushy white beard and thick, long mustache, and his clean shaven head is not apparent beneath the horned helm that he always seems to wear. He dresses simply, preferring function and comfort to style.





Background
Duroin hails from Veilstone, a dwarven mining town hidden deep within the Barrier Peaks. The dwarves there are stout folk, braving the many perils of the mountains to mine the rich veins ot precious metals and gemstone. A hard-working community of veteran miners and stalwart warrior, everyone was expected to pull their weight around Veilstone.

Even from a young age, though, Duroin showed little interest in mining. Fortunately, he showed enough martial skill to find his place among the ranks of the town's defenders. Still, he would often be caught in places in shouldn't be, or playing at bones and cards while on duty. It was determined that Duroin was too impulsive and too easily bored to remain within the guard, and the dwarves decided that he should leave the enclave and seek his fortune out in the world. Not a banishment, per se, Duroin was expected to travel the world and overcome his adventurous streak before returning home.

Unusually good-natured and helpful, Duroin left his home and travelled throughout the nearby lands, lending a hand where he could, and making bold discoveries and fortuous finds. Eventually, he found himself part of a cohort of adventurers of similar mind, and has felt more at home since joining their group than at any time before.

Personality
Duroin is a talkative, boisterous soul, always cheerful and friendly. He is unusually optimistic for one of his folk, and eager to lend a hand to those in need. Still, he has an annoying tendency to tell pointless and exaggerated stories, sometimes annoying his companions. He enjoys games of chance, and has made it a goal to sample the local brew of every town and city he comes to.


```
[b]Neutral Good Dwarf Male[/b]
Rogue 3/Fighter 2 

XPs: 10,000 (?)

[b]Stats[/b]
Str	14	(+2) 	(6 points)
Dex	17	(+3)	(10 points, +1 level increase)
Con	16	(+3)	(6 points, +2 racial)
Int	14	(+2)	(6 points)
Wis	10	(+0)	(2 points)
Cha	08	(-1)	(2 points, -2 racial)

[b]General[/b]
HP: 		45
AC: 		17	(10 base + 3 dex + 3 armor +1 dodge feat)
Initiative: 	+3
Move:		20’


[b]Combat[/b]
BAB:		+4[size=1]
-Melee:		+6	
-Ranged:		+7

Two Weapon Fighting
-----Waraxe		+4	(1d10+2/19-20)
-----Light Mace		+4	(1d6+1/19-20)

[/size]

[b]Saves:[/b][size=1]
Fort:	+7	(4 base + 3 con)
Ref:	+6	(3 base + 3 dex)
Wil:	+1	(1 base + 0 wis)
+2 racial save bonus against poison
+2 racial save bonus against spells and spell-like effects[/size]

[b]Skills:[/b][size=1]
Appraise			+5	(3 ranks, +2 int)
Balance			+10	(5 ranks, +3 dex, +2 synergy)
Bluff			+4	(5 ranks, -1 cha)
Climb			+4	(2 ranks, +2 str)
Disable Device		+10	(6 ranks, +2 int, +2 equipment)
Escape Artist		+4	(1 rank, +3 dex)
Hide			+9	(6 ranks, +3 dex)
Intimidate		           +1	(2 ranks, -1 cha)
Jump			+7	(5 ranks, +2 synergy)
Listen			+3	(3 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently		+9	(6 ranks, +3 dex)
Open Lock		           +11	(6 ranks, +3 dex, +2 equipment)
Search			+8	(6 ranks, +2 int)
Sense Motive		+2	(2 ranks, +0 wis)
Sleight of Hand		+4	(1 rank, +3 dex)
Spot			+3	(3 ranks, +0 wis)
Tumble			+11	(6 ranks, +3 dex, +2 synergy)
[/size]

[b]Languages:[/b][size=1]
- Common
- Dwarven
- Draconic
- Goblin[/size]

[b]Feats:[/b][size=1]
- Two Weapon Fighting
- Combat Expertise
- Dodge
- [/size]

[b]Class Features:[/b][size=1]
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trapfinding
- Evasion
- Trap sense+1
- Bonus Feat
- Bonus Feat[/size]


[b]Racial Features:[/b][size=1]
- Medium size
- Darkvision 60' 
- Stone Cutting
- Weapon Familiarity
- Stability
- Saving Throw Bonuses
- +1 racial bonus on attack vrs orcs and goblinoids
- +4 dodge bonus to AC vrs. giants
- +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks related to stone/metal
- +2 racial bonus on Craft checks related to stone/metal[/size]

[b]Arms, Armor and Equipment:[/b][size=1]
- Studded Leather Armor (25gp)
- Dwarven Waraxe (30gp)
- Light Mace (5gp)
- Shortbow (30gp)
- 40 arrows (2gp)
- Thieves' Tools, Masterwork (100gp)			

Encumberance: [b]Light[/b]						
[/size]
```


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2007)

On second thought, I'm going to pull out.  It sounds great, but my plate is too full at the moment to be starting a new game.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm going to toss my hat into the ring with an elven sorceress, with draconic heritages feats.  

I do not have this module, nor have I ran through it.  I am somewhat psyched to play this though, as I have a healthy respect for the large modules put out by WOTC.  Good luck to all that apply!






```
[B]Name:[/B] Virashil N'al Sil
[B]Class:[/B] Sorcerer 
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 21 (5d4+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0	
[B]Int:[/B] 11 -- (3p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 Cha
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B]  
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	13
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+4	+1	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+4	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Longsword		+2	1d8	19-20/x2 	------
Longbow  		+5	1d8	20/x3      	100 ft
Dagger    		+2/+5	1d4	19-20/x2 	10 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Low Light Vision, +2 to all saves vs Sleep, Paralysis, and Cold Effects

[B]Feats: [/B] Draconic Heritage (Silver), Draconic Breath: As a Standard Action, you may convert one of your spells into a Supernatural breath weapon that does 2d6 damage per level of the spell expended. The breath weapon is a 30’ Cone. Subjects are allowed a Reflex save for half damage (DC = 10 + spell level expended + 4), Summon Familiar (Not used yet)

[B]Spells Per Day[/B] (Save DC 14 + spell level): 

0th - 6
1st - 7
2nd - 5

[B]Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - (6) Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Message, Resistance;	
        1st - (4) Mage Armor, Magic Missile, True Strike, Ray of Enfeeblement;
        2nd - (2) Mirror Image, Levitate



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+0	0	+0	--
Balance   	+3	0	+3	--
Bluff       	+3	0	+3	--
Climb      	+0	0	+0	--
Concentration  	+7	6	+1	--
Diplomacy	+0	0	--	--
Disguise   	+5	2	+3	--
Escape Artist	+3	0	+3	--
Forgery   	+0	0	--	--
Gather Info     +0	0	--	--
Hide        	+3	0	+3	--
Intimidate	+3	0	+3	--
Jump       	+0	0	--	--
Know: (Arcana)  +5	5	--	--
Know: (Planes)  +0	0	--	--
Listen     	+2	0	--	+2
Move Silently	+3	0	+3	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Search    	+2	0	--	+2
Sense Motive	+0	0	--	--
Sleight of Hand +3	0	+3	--
Spellcraft  	+1	1	--	--
Spot       	+2	0	--	+2
Swim       	+2	0	--	--
Tumble    	+4	2	+3	--
Use Magic Device+3      0	+3	--
Use Rope 	+3	0	+3	--

[B]Notes:[/B] +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.  Disguise is a class skill from Draconic Heritage (Silver)

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Longsword		15gp	4lb
Longbow  		75gp	3lb
w/40 arrows		2gp	6lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
Winter Blanket		.5gp	3lb
2 pieces of Chalk	0.1gp	--lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch		1gp	.5lb
25' Silk Rope		5gp	2.5lb
Traveler's Outfit	1gp	5lb
[U]Potions:[/U]
Cure Light Wounds X3	75gp	--lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]27lb	[B]Money:[/B] 20gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500

[B]Age:[/B] 107
[B]Height:[/B] 4'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 75 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silvery Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Long, flowing silver hair blowing wild.  Violet eyes with a streak of silver, mostly tan skin, interrupted by occasional patches of smooth silvery skin.  Short and lithe, Virashil exudes a sense of power out of her small frame.

*Background:* Virashil comes from a small village of Elves deep in the Elsir forest, where it backs up to a small outcropping of snow-covered peaks.  Their village is a close-knit community, of common elves, except for the occasional child born with silver hair or silver flecked skin.  It is rumored that ages ago, an old silver dragon inhabited the peaks near their village, and would occasionally come down from the mountain as an elf and live among them for a period of time.  It is thought that the blood of this dragon continues to appear every few generations and spawn a child who has the gift for magic.

Virashil left her village some years ago, setting out to discover more about what fuels her inner power.  She first travelled to the nearby mountain peaks, looking for any sign of the rumored silver wyrm, but found nothing.  Somewhat downfallen, she then set out to find out more about the legend of her people -- to determine if there actually was a silver dragon that inhabited the mountain peaks near her village.  She sought out the advice of a few sages, who were able to find out that yes, at one time an old silver dragon named N'al Loranthanxx had made his lair in the peaks.  Her spirits buoyed by this bit of information, she journeyed once more to the peaks near her village.  The journey was harsh and difficult, for she had ascended above the tree line and trudged through crags of snow and ice.  Virashil finally realized that she had bitten off more than she could chew -- for she was no mountaineer, just a fledgling sorceress.  Panic ran through her mind as she realized that she may not make it back down the mountain with her life.  The biting cold had begun to seep its way into her bones and her mind grew slow.  Step after step became more labored.  She began to feel warmer...  The last thing she remembered was falling down into a snowbank...  

She doesn't remember when she regained consciousness.  She awoke beneath a heap of soft furs, underneath her was a soft bed of fine linens.  The first thing she heard was,"There my child, do not fret, for you are in a safe place.  Go back to sleep and regain your strength."

Hours, or days, later, for she had lost track of time, she awoke and was able to take in her surroundings -- a chamber, hewn out of solid rock, and appointed with plush furnishings, she was laying in a finely adorned bed.  A closed door led out of the room.  She heard footsteps, and the door opened, an older man, an elf, walked in.  She immediately noticed the silver hair and skin, and the fine silk robes that he wore.

"My child, my name is N'al Loranthanxx, and I have watched you for some time.  I was impressed with your spirit and tenacious pursuit of finding me.  For your thoughtsand instincts were correct, a small portion of my blood runs through your veins.  I am glad that you chose to seek me out, for I have forseen that you will be needed by good dragonfolk in a battle against our evil brothers."

Virashil spent many months in the confines of N'al Loranthanxx's lair, atop the snowy peaks, learning about her heritage, and developing her powers.  She was even taught how to breath ice! (draconic breath feat)

At the end of her stay, N'al Loranthanxx called her to him, still in his human form, and told her that she had to set out on her own -- but to always remember that she was destined to help out her fellow dragonkind in their time of need -- that she would know what that was when it appeared.  In the mean time, however, she was to further develop her powers as a sorceress.

She left, with great remorse, and set out to find her destiny.  She changed her name to include N'al, to honor her distance draconic relative.  She caught on with an adventuring band of similar ideals and temperment, and have been travelling with them until the present day.....


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been hungering for playing in RHoD for a while, so, if I don't have to check the boards on a daily base, I'd be interested in joining, especially because I had a very good time playing with some of you others in other games already.   

I don't know more of the adventure than the title and the basic plot, like Voadam.

I would like to play an Elven character, in concrete an elven knight, if that's okay.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Name: May-lin Kerris (“Maysie”)  
Race: Elan 
Age: 30
Class/level: Psion 5 (kineticist)
Role: blaster (arcane substitute); minor skill monkey with JoAT
Alignment: CG

Personality: Maysie is a perky, upbeat sort of person, generally inclined to see the good side of people or circumstances- she can also be more than a bit reckless.  While she often tries to act somber and serious, this act doesn’t fool most people for long.  When things take turn for the worse, she may display a streak of sharp-tongued sarcasm (usually a warning sign that she is about to indulge her penchant for property damage), but such bouts are typically short-lived- as soon as get better, she quickly reverts to her cheerful self.  Her primary motivation is curiosity- she is often eager to try new things or explore new places.  Her curiosity is often strongest when the object or information in question is something that she is supposed to avoid.  When she does bring her destructive abilities to bear, she tends to err on the side of too much, rather than too little...  She disdains purely physical violence, prefering to use no weapon other than her mind. 

Description: May-lin, or Maysie as she prefers to be called, is a rather tiny young woman.  She stands not quite five feet tall, and weighs just under one hundred pounds.  With her petite build, pale skin, and big green eyes she appears small and almost fragile- an appearance that close acquaintances quickly learn to be false.

She has rather vibrant red hair, typically cut rather short and unkempt- a ragged mop of fiery curls.  She disdains armor and heavy clothing, usually wearing simple travelers garb of soft trousers tucked into knee-high boots, a wide-sleeved shirt under a tight-laced vest, and an oversized floppy hat.  Only in the worst weather does she wear heavier clothes, adding a hooded cloak of oiled wool.  Her only visible weaponry consists of a single utilitarian dagger, and a small crossbow slung atop her light backpack.  

Background: Maysie is quite a mysterious figure.  She was first encountered in a nameless tavern, about ten years ago- just before a palgue of undead appeared, intent on ravaging the area.  Before that night was over, Maysie had demonstrated her destructive powers and her loyalty.  She has traveled with members of the group ever since, though the precise make-up of the band has gone through more than a few changes.  

She claims to remember nothing of her life before that first night.  She refers to her friends within the group as the only family she has ever known, and not once has she ever mentioned her childhood or youth, nor any actual relatives.  From time to time during those first years, she would disappear for a day or two at a time, possibly attending to errands related to her former life- but she hasn't "wandered off" in years.  

Determined questioning has revealed that she actually doesn't remember large chunks of her past, and her fellow party members have mostly indulged her desire to put the past behind her.  Whatever her origins, though, she has a remarkable store of knowledge and practical experience in her head- and a distrubing ability to wreak havoc upon her enemies...

Game stats:

STR 8 (-1) (0 pts)
DEX 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT 17 (+3) (10 pts, +1 at 4th level)
WIS 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CHA 12 (+1) (6 pts, -2 racial)
((32 total))
Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, 1 unchosen (probably dwarven or goblin)

Psion 5 (kineticist)
XP: 10000

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 (1 base +1 CON)
Reflex: +3 (1 base +2 DEX)
Will: +6 (4 base +2 WIS)

Initiative: +2 (DEX)
Move: 30 feet (6 squares)
AC: 12 (16 with Inertial Armor up); FF 10 (14); Touch 12 (16)
Hit points: 21 (4/3/3/3/3  +5 CON)
BAB: +2 (melee +1, missile +4)

Feats: 1. Jack of all trades (1st level)
2. Psionic talent (Psion 1 bonus)
3. Combat manifestation (3rd level)
4. Psionic meditation (Psion 5 bonus) 


Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other) 
+12/Autohypnosis//8/8/+2/+2 synergy
+9/Concentration//8/8/+1/(+4=+13 for combat manifestation)
+7/Intimidate//6/6/+1
+10/Knowledge (psionics)//5/5/+3/+2 synergy
+10/Psicraft//5/5/+3/+2 synergy
+6/Sense motive (cc)//8/4/+2


Racial abilities: (elan)
> -2 CHA (already figured in)
>Aberration type: not subject tospells or effects which affect humanoids only
>Medium size, base speed 30 feet
>no darkvision
>naturally psionic: +2 PP (already figured in)
>Resistance (Su): use an Immediate action to expend 1 PP to gain +4 racial bonus on saves until beginning of next turn
>Resilience (Su): Use an Immediate action to reduce damage of any attack by 2 points per PP expended
>Repletion (Su): Expend 1 PP to exist without food or water for 24 hours
>Does not sleep: spends 4 hours in trance to gain benefit of 8 hours sleep

Class abilities:
Discipline: psychokinesis 
Manifester level: 5
Power points: 36 (25 base +7 INT +2 race +2 feat)
Powers: 11 (maximum power level= 3)
1. Energy ray (L1)
2. Inertial armor (L1)
3. Call to mind (L1)
4. Deceleration (L1)
5. Entangling ectoplasm (L1)
6. Demoralize (L1)
7. Energy missile (L2, kineticist)
8. Energy adaptation, specified (L2)
9. Concussion blast (L2)
10.  Energy burst (L3)
11. Telekinetic force (L3)

Equipment (120 gp total; 67 gp spent)
Travelers outfit (x2) (1 free +1 gp)
Belt pouch (1 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Light crossbow (35 gp)
20 bolts (2 gp)
dagger x2 (4 gp)
flint and steel (1 gp)
small steel mirror (10 gp)
sunrod x5 (10 gp)
signal whistle (8 sp)
sack x2 (2 sp)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

```
Sir Jonathan Williams
Crusader 5

Str 16 (+3) 10pts
Dex 12 (+1)  4pts
Con 16 (+3)  8pts +lv4
Int 10 (+0)  2pts
Wis 10 (+0)  2pts
Cha 14 (+2)  6pts

Size: Medium
HP:  55
BAB: +5
Init: +0
Move: 20’ (medium load, 87/230, -7acp)

AC: 18 (+5 armor, +2 shield)
Saves:
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Attacks:
Melee:  +8 Longsword, 1d8+3, 19-20 x2
Melee:  +8 Warhammer, 1d8+3, 20/x3,
Melee:  +8 Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20x2 
Ranged:  +6 Shortbow, 1d6, 20/x3, 60’
Ranged:  +6 Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10’

Feats: 

Extra Granted Manuver
Stone Power
Martial Study(Action before thought)

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Balance (-2/5)
Concentration (+11/8)
Diplomacy (+8/6)
Intimidate (+8/6)
Jump  (+1/5)
Knowledge (History) (+3/3)
Knowledge (Religion) (+7/7)


Languages Known:
Common

Class Features:
Furious Counterstrike +2
Steely Resolve 10
Indomitable Soul
Zealous Surge

Martial Manuvers:

1st level
Crusader’s Strike(DS)**
Charging Minotaur(SD)
Douse the Flames(WR)
Leading the Attack(WR)
Leading the Charge*(WR)
Martial Sprit*(DS)

2nd level

Action Before Thought(from Martial Study feat)(DM)**
Battle Leader’s Charge(WR)**
Mountain Hammer(SD)**

3rd level

White Raven Tactics(WR)**

*Denotes Stances
**Denotes Typically readied

Racial Features:
Bonus feat
1 extra skill point per level/ four points at first

Equipment: 
Chainmail
Longsword
Dagger
Heavy wooden shield
Warhammer
Shortbow
40 arrows
Backpack
Bedroll
Waterskin
2 belt pouches
Rations (5 days)
2 Sunrods
10gp 4sp
```

[sblock=Character Background]My mother is a sorceress who dedicated herself to cleansing the world of evil in the name of Heironeous.  My father was a wealthy merchant in Greyhawk, until greed corrupted him.  The need for material wealth made him turn to those who make crime their life.  He used some of the family’s money to fund operations for crimelords in order to pay off favors to those he worked.  It was only a matter of time until the Church of Heironeous followed the money trail back to my father.  He was killed in trying to fight off those that would bring him to justice.  I never felt like a son to my father.  
	He was concerned more with money than with me.  In my spare time I trained in the art of war with one of my father’s more beneficient bodyguards, Justin.   In the rest of my time I would study the edicts of the Heironeous.  Through some help from my mother, I was inducted into the formal hierarchy of the Heironeous when I was 20.
	Gorthon was my first real assignment.  For the ten months previous to this I’d been traveling around Oerth, investigating and researching a group of cultists.  I know little about them other than that we worship dragonkind itself.
	I’ve proven myself in the Church of the Heironeous; I’m one of their Crusaders.  The Church had given me a mission to fulfill in Gorthon.  The first was to bring the glory of Heironeous to the downtrodden and victimized
	I had always been a natural leader; my friends always looked to me for leadership and advice.  This trait transferred to my goal.  I was able to increase the number people that attended the sermons by two.  Most of this was from one particular circumstance.
	I was one of the few Crusaders stationed in Gorthon.  A rash of disappearances were reported in one area.  The church sent me to investigate. I went with my bardic friend, Vari, a mercenary, Justin, and Christina, a  priest of Heironeous.
	Our investigations revealed that a troop of chokers had taken up residence in an abandoned ruin of giant origin.  The battle with the chokers spilled out into the streets, many common folk as well as other adventurers saw the power of the Heironeous in action.  They watched in awe as the power of the Heironeous and my divine might worked together to drive my allies further than they’d ever gone before.  In the end we cleared the area of chokers and recovered the scattered human remains for burial purification rites.
	I take it that those in power back in Greyhawk had heard of our group’s exploits, for not soon afterword we had received a letter with a direct mission against the cult that I had investigated before.  We trekked into the wilds, like the fool adventurers that sought riches.  In the end the cultists were dead and I found myself drawn to the life of the adventurer.  It certainly paid well and was exciting.  It never hurt anything to know that I was doing the will of the Heironeous as well by estinguishing evil’s influence on the world.
	My friends and I have disbanded, but I have met new ones.  Together we have traveled for some time, and fought many battles.  They too have agreed that continuing to fight the evils of dragonkind is a worthy battle.[/sblock]

Jonathan is a tall attractive man in his late 20s.  His body is muscular, and the symbol of Heironeous adorns his shield.  His blonde hair is cut short, and he is clean shaven.  Deep blue eyes look from underneath the helm that covers his head.  His clothing is the gold and blue of Heironeous.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's my first draft:

If you accept it, I'll be glad to flesh it out.   I wouldn't mind playing a Tank as well, 
but right now, I thought the party could use a sneaky character as well.   


Morgan

Male Half-Elf Scout 5
Lawful Good

Strength 	12	(+1)
Dexterity 	16	(+3)
Constitution  12	(+1)
Intelligence 	12	(+1)
Wisdom 	       16	(+3)
Charisma 	10	(+0)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 	5' 2"
Weight: 	145 lb
Skin: 	
Eyes: 	Green
Hair: 	Light Brown

Total Hit Points: 30

Speed: 40 feet [scout]

Armor Class: 13 = 10 +3 [dexterity]

      Touch AC: 13
      Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier:	+4	= +3 [dexterity] +1 [scout]
Fortitude save:	+3	= 1 [base] +1 [constitution] +1 [scout]
Reflex save:	+7	= 4 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:	+4	= 1 [base] +3 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+6	= 3 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Grapple check:	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]



An orphan, left behind after his merchant parents were killed by bandits,
Morgan was raised by an old soldier, who trained the boy, according to his skills,
to become a master archer.
Since his earliest youth, all Morgan has known is the army, and this is where his loyality lies.
However, he has taken a sabbatical to go on a journey with a group of old friends.
His long-term goal on his travels is, however, to visit the lands of his ancestors.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna bow out. Just not feeling it, and probably won't be in the future.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2007)

*Characteristics*
Michal Yves is a human man closing on his third decade with dark hair and almost unnaturally clear blue eyes. He has an air of serenity around him and can be counted on to spare a friendly smile to whomever he meets. His garb bears the appearance of clergy, though lacking the markings of any specific deity.

*History*
Michal's father is a respected village priest devoted to Pelor, so religion was part of his life from an early age. However, he never quite felt completely comfortable with the teachings of Pelor, instead gravitating towards the ideal of the Greater Good. 
To his father's dismay, Michal abandoned clerical training and began a soul seeking journey to find his destiny. Step by step, he learned to tap the essence of Good within his soul to aid others and fortify himself, to better be able to defend those in need. He is still on good terms with his family, and enjoys the occasional debate on the principles of the Pelorian church as it pertains to the pursuit of Good with his father.

Michal Yves
Male Human Incarnate 5
NG Medium Humanoid (Human, Incarnum)
*Init:* +2; *Senses:* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common, Celestial
--------------------
*AC* 16, Touch 12, Flat-footed 14; Incarnum Dodge, +2 Deflection vs. Evil Creatures
(+2 Dex, +3 Armor, +1 Shield)
*HP* 39 (5HD)
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +3 *Will* +6; Lammasu Mantle
--------------------
*Speed* 30ft (6sq); _water walk_
*Melee* Morningstar +4 (1d8+2), or
*Melee Touch* Lightning Gauntlets +4 (1d6 to 3d6 electricity)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grapple* +4
*Special Actions* Detect Evil, Healing Soul 2/day (4hp), Incarnum Radiance 1/day (+2 AC, 6 rounds)
*Incarnate Soulmelds* (Meldshaper 5, Essentia 7, Capacity 2); Rapid Meldshaping 1/day
Soulmelds (4) - _Cerulean Sandals (feet, bound), Lammasu Mantle (arms), Lightning Gauntlets (hands), Therapeutic Mantle (shoulders)_
Chakra Binds: 1; Crown, Feet, Hands
---------------------
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 14 Con 16 Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 10
*SQ* Aura (Good), Expanded Soulmeld Capacity +1
*Feats* Incarnum Dodge, Healing Soul (2 essentia invested), Improved Essentia Capacity
*Skills* Concentration +11(8), Heal +6(4), Knowledge (religion) +5(4), Knowledge (the planes) +5(4), Spellcraft +5(4), Tumble +2(2); ACP -2 already factored
*Possessions* Masterwork Studded Leather, Light wooden shield, dagger, bedroll, belt pouch, 50ft of hemp rope, trail rations for 4 days, 5 torches, some coppers and silvers
----------------------
*Aura (Ex)* Michal has a Strong aura of Good, detecting as a Cleric of his Incarnate level.
*Detect Evil (Sp)* A good Incarnate can _detect evil_ at will.
*Expanded Soulmeld Capacity (Ex)* The essentia capacity of Michal's soulmelds is increased by 1. This increase does not affect the essentia capacity of other features, such as feats. Already included in the above statistics.
*Incarnum Radiance (Su)* By tapping to his incarnum-fused soul as a free action, Michal gains a +2 untyped bonus to his Armor Class for a number of rounds equal to 3 + his Constitution modifier.
*Rapid Meldshaping (Su)* As a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity, Michal can unshape one of his soulmelds and replace it with another one. The newly shaped soulmeld is not bound to a chakra, even if the unshaped soulmeld was.

Ability Scores before the increase from level: Str 14 Dex 14 Con 15 Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 10

I'm not sure if you have access to Magic of Incarnum, hero4hire, but I'll be happy to describe the mechanics in more detail in case you don't. With his current selection of feats and soulmelds (the latter which can be changed daily), Michal fills the role of a mobile tank focusing on defensive qualities. He is able to reach AC 24 against a single evil opponent with a significant investment (including switching one of his current soulmelds for another), can heal himself a bit, and receives greater benefit from healing spells; he can also _dimension door_ upto 50ft in a day and can increase his land speed to 40ft if need be. Of course, he can't do all of this at once.
With a different daily configuration, he can become a decent skill monkey, up to and including trapfinding and disabling (though he currently lacks the tools). 
He can function as an emergency healer by changing one of his soulmelds, though he takes half the damage he heals and can heal at most 15hp/character per hour.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2007)

I just realised that Michal technically breaks the last rule of characters allowed: people might very well scream and run away from him, considering that the literal reading means that he has golden brown feather and fur growing from his shoulders and flowing down to his ankles, and lightning dancing between his fingers at all times.

But I hope you'll agree with me that the intention of the designers was that the effects are only so pronounced when the character is using the abilities.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 11, 2007)

an interesting selection of sheets thus far. 

I do have Magic of Incarnum, Dalamar. Though I have never actually used it In-Game or have any of my FTF game use it yet so the mechanics are vague to me, but readily accessible if _Michal Yves_ is chosen.

My online time will be limited later today/tomorrow but keep the concepts and sheets coming. 

As noted in the first post _My choice will be determined on making a balanced party, interesting characters, and completed sheets._

I will probably be going over characters in detail wednesday night.

So far applications we have are

*Dalamar*-human incarnate _sheet completed_
*Ivid*-half-elf scout _partial sheet_
*EvolutionKB*-human crusader _sheet completed_
*pathfinderq1*-elan kineticist _sheet "mostly done"_
*Rhun*-dwarven rogue/fighter _sheet missing a feat?_
*Someone*-human swordsage _completed sheet_
*ethandrew*-cleric _concept only_
*s@squ@tch*-elven sorceress, with draconic heritages feats _concept only_
*Brother Allard*-interest expressed _no concept yet_
*Voadam*-dragonfire adept probably going with elf _concept only_

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 11, 2007)

I have one additional question before I would like to go on an finish the character:

[sblock=For H4H]One of the few details I already know about Red Hand of Doom is that there apparently appears a tribe of Grey Elves or the like. Should I link my character to them, or should he just be an elvenkin from somewhere else? - I the first case, of course I would depend on the information you want to give me.[/sblock]

Now, I am already getting a bit excited about this...


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 11, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I have one additional question before I would like to go on an finish the character:
> 
> [sblock=For H4H]One of the few details I already know about Red Hand of Doom is that there apparently appears a tribe of Grey Elves or the like. Should I link my character to them, or should he just be an elvenkin from somewhere else? - I the first case, of course I would depend on the information you want to give me.[/sblock]
> 
> Now, I am already getting a bit excited about this...




[sblock=Ivid]Linking any hisotry to things in the module might prove to be an unfair advantage or unfair disadvantage. So please go ahead and make something up from somewhere else. [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 11, 2007)

Alright, thanks. Could I send you the charsheet as a MS Word file as well?
- I am usually struggling with making the skill tables looking good under HTML, even with the code tags.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

Loricallior
CG Wild Elf Dragon Adept 5

Loricallior comes from the barbaric and tribal wild elves of the jungles south of the pomarj. His people do not have traditions of wizardry but of draconic based magic. He is a dragon adept practicing a form of innate magic learned from dragons in ages past.

str 10 2 pts
Dex 18 10 pts +2 racial
Con 17 10 pts +1 advancement
Int 10 4 pts -2 racial
Wis 10 2 pts
Cha 12 4 pts

hp 52 5d8+20 (8+ 4x6 +20) 
AC 16 (+4 dex, +2 natural) 14 touch, 12 FF
F +7, R +5, W +4

Init +4
BAB +2
Grapple +2
Attack longbow +6 d8x3 RI 100'
Full Attack longbow +6 d8x3 RI 100'

Feats Ability Focus: Breath Weapon (MM/SRD), Dragontouched (Dragon Magic), Improved Toughness (Complete Warrior)

skills:
Diplomacy 8+1 (+4 vs. dragons and dragonblood)
Knowledge Arcana 7
Search 8+0
Speak Language 1 rank
Spot 8+0

Languages elven, common, draconic

invocations: magic insight (detect magic and ID magic items), see the unseen (dark vision and see invisible), 

Breath Weapon: 3d6 fire or cold 15' cone or 30' fire line, reflex save DC 15 for half, can create four squares of safe zone.

Breath effects: Cold Breath (Option for cone only), Shaped Breath

Equipment:
Clothes
backpack 2 gp
longbow 75 gp
40 arrows 2 gp
Sundries 1 gp

Appearance, a black haired elf with green eyes. His skin is brass colored and has suggestions of a scaled look to it. Dressed in cured hides of jungle and woodland beasts.

Background and history: TBD


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll add background later if accepted to blend in with other characters.

If I am missing anything in the character sheet please let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Rhun*-dwarven rogue/fighter _sheet missing a feat?_




Yes, still missing a feat. I'm having a hard time deciding on one, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 11, 2007)

*Characteristics*
Aegon Novask, Knight of Hieroneous, Host of Savnok

*History*
Aegon, the youngest son of a rich family was given to the faith of Hieroneous when he was a small boy.  Acolyte Novask worked hard for the faith, but one night he started having dreams-visions really-of a man in armor, pierced by many arrows, speaking to him, begging him for forgivness and absolution.  Disturbed by these dreams, Aegon did some research and found references in the great temple library to a man called Savnok who was killed long before true histories were even recorded.  After a prayer vigil to Heironeous, he found that it was Hieroneous's will that he find Savnok and help his spirit into this world so that it may atone for some great evil it committed long ago.  Aegon thus secretly began his esearch into the lore of Binding, aided by the spirit of Hieroneous and driven by the dream-time visits from Savnok.

Eventually, Aegon's studies were discovered and he was brought before Heironeous's high court on charges of heresy.  On the stand he became magically armored in Heironeous's own armor and the God's own voice filled the chamber: "harm this one not, for he is mine."  While many of the priests refused to believe this was the actual will of Heironeous, such an obvious display of divine power caused them to release Aegon, now chosen by his god to be warrior and carry the spirit he had finally successfully summoned into his own flesh with him, using the ancient power of Savnok to right wrongs throughout the world.

Aegon Novask
Male Human Binder 2/Paladin 3
LG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init:* +1; *Senses:* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages* Common
*Aura* Aura of Good, Aura of Courage (10 ft./+4 vs. fear)
--------------------
*AC* 21, Touch 11, Flat-footed 20
(+1 Dex, +8 Armor, +2 Shield)
*HP* 46 (5HD); *DR* 1/piercing
*Fort* +11 *Ref* +5 *Will* +7
*Immunities* disease, fear
--------------------
*Speed* 20ft (4sq)
*Melee* longsword +9 (1d8+3), or
*Ranged* Sling +5 (1d4+3)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grapple* +7
*Special Actions* Call Armor (MW Full-Plate), Move Ally (5 feet), Detect Evil, Smite evil 1/day (+3 attack, +3 damage), lay on hands (6 points) 
*Soul-Binding* (+5 Binding check, Level 2 Vestiges, 1 vestige, pact augmentation)
*Savnok, the Instigator* (DC 20) - Call Armor, heavy Armor proficiency, Move Ally, Savnok's Armor, +1 insight bonus to attack rolls (pact augmentation)
---------------------
*Abilities* Str 16 Dex 12 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 16
*SQ* Divine Grace, Supress Sign
*Feats* Ignore Special Requirements, Improved Binding, Weapon Focus: Longsword
*Skills* (ACP -6); Diplomacy +13 (8), Intimidate +6 (3), Knowledge:Religion +5 (5), Sense Motive +8 (8)
*Possessions* longsword, sling w/10 bullets, MW heavy steel shield, silver holy symbol of heironeous, backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, rations (7), 50 ft. hemp rope, Signet Ring with Savnok's seal, Waterskin, sunrod (5)


Ability Scores: Str 15 (16 at level 4) Dex 12 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 16


Aegon's primary function is as both a Melee/Armor focused-character (tank) and a party face.  The Binder is from Tome of Magic.  I hope to take the Knight of the Sacred Seal PRC starting at level 6-I meet all prerequisites.  I will focus on the Vestige Savnok-an ancient follower of Heironeous who was corrupted by power-and believe that I am working towards his possible redemption.  That said, In times of great need, Aegon could bind other Vestiges to him and work in other rolls than that of a tank.  I could become something of a sneaky archer with Leraje, a Scout/Spy with Malphas, or even an even better Face with Naberius.  For the most part, however, I will focus on the protection/buffing/and armor abilities granted by Savnok and the Sacred Seal PRC.  Also, I won't need actual purchased armor so long as I am a devotee of Savnok.

If you don't have Tome of Magic, I can post additional info on all abilities.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 11, 2007)

I was also in a short-lived RHoD on these boards.  We didn't even make it through the first encounter - in fact, we were in transit, and I don't think we even used anything from the printed module yet.  

With some modifications, I'll submit the same character for this game as I had in that - I quite liked him and would like to give him another chance.

Also: the original used a repeating heavy crossbow.  I obviously can't afford one with the level one starting wealth, so if one can't be arranged, I'd like to swap out the EWP feat.

*Gullivan "Gully" Klubderak*;

*dwarven scout 3 / ranger 2;*
medium humaniod (dwarf);
*Alignment:* NG
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +10, Spot +10;
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Gobin, Orc
----------------------------
*AC* 17, flatfooted 17, touch 12;
*HP* 42 (HD 5d8+10)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +8, *Will* +3;
----------------------------
*Speed* 30';
*Melee:* dwarven waraxe +6 (1d10+2/20/x3);
*Ranged:* repeating heavy crossbow +6 (1d10/19-20/x2) Range 120';
*Base Atk* +4, *Grapple* +6;
----------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10.
*Class Abilities:* battle fortitude +1, combat style (archery), fast movement +10', favored enemy (goblinoid) +2, skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), trackless step, trapfinding, uncanny dodge, wild empathy (1d20+1)
*Racial Features:* stability (+4 vs being tripped or or bullrushed), stonecunning (+2 to notice unusual stonework), +2 on fort saves vs poison, +2 on saves vs spells and spell-like effects, +1 on attack rolls vs orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus vs giants, +2 bonus on Appraise and Craft checks dealing with stone or metal.
*XP:* 10,000
*Feats:* exotic weapon proficiency (crossbow, heavy repeating), point blank shot, track
*Skills:* Balance +6, Climb +5, Disable Device +8, Hide +9, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +6, Knowledge (geography) +6, Knowledge (nature) +12, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Search +10, Spot +10, Survival +10
*Possessions:* Dwarven Waraxe (30 gp, 8 lb.), Chain Shirt (100 gp, 25 lb.), heavy crossbow (50 gp, 8 lb.), bolts [50] (5 gp, 5 lb.), backpack (2 gp, 2 lb.), bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb.), flint and steel (1 gp, -), belt pouch (1 gp, .5 lb.), rations [7] (3 gp 5 sp, 7 lb.) , 50 ft. hemp rope (1 gp, 10 lb.), Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb.), 5 gp, 4 sp.
*Encumbrance:* 74.5 lbs; Load: Medium (59-116 lbs).
----------------------------

*Description:*
Blonde and blue-eyed, Gully keeps his hair and beard well-trimmed - a habit left over from his army days.  Though he has put on some weight recently, he moves with a grace and economy that defies his expanding frame.

*Personality:*
Though generally an affable soul, Gully's brow is habitually furrowed in a worried-looking frown.  His days scouting for the army seem to have put his nervous system in a perpetual state of high alert making it very difficult for him to let down his guard.  Not that he's aware of it, really.  Still, he doesn't sleep well, doesn't have many friends, and some times drinks a bit more than he should.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Just putting the finishing touches on my elan psion application, and I have one last question: are you using the character Flaws option from UA?  If so, Maysie would take the Noncombatant flaw and add the feat: Enlarge Power.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2007)

That is cool, quite a few of us from the old group are showing interest.  Yeah, I think we only got two post in apiece before it stopped.  How exactly are you doing the "random" magic items?  Is it a risk that wizards might get armor, and warriors might not have any weapons?  Or are you just rolling on the table in the MIC and taking ones that make sense?  If flaws are allowed I would make some minor changes as well.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> That is cool, quite a few of us from the old group are showing interest.  Yeah, I think we only got two post in apiece before it stopped.  How exactly are you doing the "random" magic items?  Is it a risk that wizards might get armor, and warriors might not have any weapons?  Or are you just rolling on the table in the MIC and taking ones that make sense?  If flaws are allowed I would make some minor changes as well.




He said:



> It is assumed that your party will already have known each other so you can and are even encouraged to swap items OOC.




So I would not count on even getting class appropriate items.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So I would not count on even getting class appropriate items.





We'll just have to lay the smack down hard IG and take whatever we can loot from the corpses.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah I remember him saying that, I just wanted to know the degree of random.  Maybe he meant swapping weapons/armor.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2007)

I would think that the magic items would be somewhat class appropriate -- each of the PC's will have reached level 5 before the beginning of the adventure, so a fair amount of equipment/treasure will have been found.

My interpretation of H2H's statement was that sharing of magic items is to be encouraged between PC's -- so if you have something that would benefit the party, as a whole, more being used by another PC, then you would freely exchange, rather than hoard items.

Plus, if ingame you found a better piece of equipment, say a +2 weapon or armor, then you would give your older +1 item to another member of the party, etc, etc.

My $0.02.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 12, 2007)

Here comes my character: Morgan Curr, Half-Elven Scout.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh, and I need an avatar that is more mature...


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 12, 2007)

I need to get a background and personality in sometime soon, I just wanted something down for your perusal. I made up the deity, it could even be that he worships "ideals"...

[sblock=Kirrg Vrolo]Male Half-Orc Cleric
Alignment: CG

Abilities: (32)
STR - 16 (6 Points; +2 Racial)
DEX - 8 (0 Points)
CON - 14 (6 Points)
INT - 10 (4 Points; -2 Racial)
WIS - 17 (10 Points; +1 Level Increase)
CHA - 12 (6 Points; -2 Racial)

HP: 8 + 6 + 6 + 6 + 6 + 10 = 42
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: -1

AC: 13 (+4 Armor; -1 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 6 (4; +2 Con)
Reflex: 0 (1; -1 Dex)
Will: 7 (4; +3 Wis)

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +6/+2/+6

Weapons:
Greataxe +7 1d12+4 x3 Slashing

Class Abilities:
Turn Undead
-4/day
-Turn Check 1d20+3
-Damage 2d6+6

Racial Abilities:
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Darkvision
Orcblood

Skills:
Listen – 3 (0 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Spot – 3 (0 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Heal – 11 (8 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Knowledge Religion – 8 (8 Ranks + 0 Int)

Feats:
-Sacred Boost (CD pg 84)
-Power Attack
-War Domain:
  -Weapon Focus (Greataxe)
  -Martial Weapon Proficiency (Greataxe)

Languages:
Common
Orc

Equipment: Cost Weight
Worn: 
Chain Shirt (under clothes) 100gp 25lbs

Carried:
Greataxe 20gp 12lbs

Back:
Backpack 2gp 2lb

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll 1sp 5lb
Flint and Steel 1gp 0
Waterskin (Water) 1gp 4lb
Soap 5sp 1lb
Rope (silk) 10gp 5lb
Grappling Hook 1gp 4lb
Holy Symbol 25gp 1lb
Trail Rations 5gp 10lb
Holy Water 25gp 1lb

Total Weight: 70 lbs
Max Weight: 76, 77-153, 154-230 lbs

Money: 9gp, 4sp

Spells:
Per day:
-Orisons – 5
-1st – 4+1 Domain
-2nd – 3+1 Domain
-3rd – 2+1 Domain

Domains:
-Orc: Smite Ability: Once a Day; +4 Attack, +Level Damage
1st: Cause Fear
2nd: Produce Flame
3rd: Prayer
-War: Martial Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus
1st: Magic Weapon
2nd: Spiritual Weapon
3rd: Magic Vestment

[sblock=Physical Appearance]More to come soon...[/sblock]
Age: 25
Height: 6’8”
Weight: 304 (22 x 2d6 (1, 6) + 150)
Eyes: Solid Black
Hair: Black
Skin: Stone Gray

[sblock=Background]More to come soon...[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]More to come soon...[/sblock]
[/sblock]

I only gave him the Max 1st Level Gold. Are we supposed to have any more than that?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice picture! Do you happen to remember from what artist you took it?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 12, 2007)

That would be Gonzalo Ordoñez. Here is his deviantart Gallery.


----------



## Someone (Jun 12, 2007)

There's some great art there! I had to use one of them for my character


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow! Very cool stuff! Thank you for the link!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 13, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Yeah I remember him saying that, I just wanted to know the degree of random.  Maybe he meant swapping weapons/armor.




The items I roll arent guaranteed to be tailored to your character, but I am not going to heap a bunch of useless items on you either.

I could just make a party treasure list and have everyone pick from it, but that takes away a bit of (bargaining?) power from the individual player and may cause some arguments.

I may also give you the option of selling off some items you really dont want before the game starts.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 14, 2007)

I like this one for my character:


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 14, 2007)

I changed my background information for Virashil, as the original one seemed kinda hokey.  

I did, however, read on the WOTC website that the RHOD involves Tiamat and her draconic minions, so I did tailor it a bit to that end.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 14, 2007)

While I know it isn't hard information to come by if one looks, I would have at least appreciated a spoiler for those who didn't know about the module at all.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> *Background:* Virashil comes from a small village of Elves deep in the Elsir forest,
> <<snip>>




As it will become clear in the module there isnt exactly an 'Elsir forest' and elves are very specific in the region (and do not live in the forest nearby.)
Hence my stated preference for backgrounds to represent *not* being from the region.

Being from the the large forest in Elsir Vale *or* being an Elf from ther would represent a huge and unfair advantage, (or disadvantage in some parts) and could  also would just cut out large sections of the adventure. (i.e. Nah! we dont need no stinking guide I grew up here!)

So the background is fine if *Elsir Woods* was replaced with <insert random name> woods.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 14, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Just putting the finishing touches on my elan psion application, and I have one last question: are you using the character Flaws option from UA?  If so, Maysie would take the Noncombatant flaw and add the feat: Enlarge Power.




I am sorry I missed this question before now.

No, sorry I dont normally use Flaws for Extra Feats. Unearthed Arcana stuff is all case by case I guess. I know I like the Racial Paragon classes....But dont use the book that often for anything else.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 14, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am sorry I missed this question before now.
> 
> No, sorry I dont normally use Flaws for Extra Feats. Unearthed Arcana stuff is all case by case I guess. I know I like the Racial Paragon classes....But dont use the book that often for anything else.




That is fine- I've actually seen very few GMs use those rules, so I wasn't counting on it.  In that case, the character is actually done.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 14, 2007)

> As it will become clear in the module there isnt exactly an 'Elsir forest' and elves are very specific in the region (and do not live in the forest nearby.)
> Hence my stated preference for backgrounds to represent *not* being from the region.
> 
> Being from the the large forest in Elsir Vale or being an Elf from ther would represent a huge and unfair advantage, (or disadvantage in some parts) and could also would just cut out large sections of the adventure. (i.e. Nah! we dont need no stinking guide I grew up here!)
> ...




I don't have a problem of being from a <insert random name> woods somewhere in the land, just somewhere near some mountains -- I had just wanted to create a background that would somehow justify Virashil's involvement in the campaign.

As I can see how it would be annoying to be in the position of "Hey DM, I am from here, so draw me a map, since I played in these forests when I was growing up".

Anyway, when do you think you'll be done with the character selection?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 14, 2007)

I am actually going through the submissions as we speak.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 14, 2007)

I would have liked to join in ... but at the moment my schedule is too erratic. I will keep track of the game once it begins though!

(As if I wouldn't!   )

But thank you for the invite to check the game out! (In case I didn't say so before.   )


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay I have narrowed it down and I have decided to go with a streamlined four that represent a healthy mix of races and abilities.

*Ethandrew* _Kirrg Vrolo_ Half-Orc Cleric

*Rhun* _Duroin Slatefist_ Dwarven Fighter/Rogue

*s@squ@tch* _Virashil N'al Sil_ Elf Sorceror

*EvolutionKB* _ Sir Jonathan Williams_ Human Crusader


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry to all who didnt make it. I wish I had the time and ability to DM you all.

I am going to keep this as the OOC thread. Character thread and In Game Thread links to be posted soon.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 15, 2007)

Cool! Thank you very much. For informational purposes, I have kept my head in the sand in regards to RHoD, so I've no idea what the module contains. I can also post on a regular basis. I will get you a background as soon as I can.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 15, 2007)

Bummer.  Ah, well.  Enjoy!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

Character Sheet Thread


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 15, 2007)

Sweet, hope we get some good items.  I don't remember if this was asked or said, but who is doing the rolling?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 15, 2007)

Sweet!  Thanks!

Plus, I'm intrigued by the crusader character class -- I've never seen it in action, so this will be interesting.

And --  I'm glad to see that I am surrounded by freakin' tanks -- all of you have well over 40hp (read: meat shields), with a cleric swinging a big @ss axe to boot!


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 15, 2007)

What can we say? I guess we like to protect the ladies


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks H4H. I'm looking forward to playing in this game.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> And --  I'm glad to see that I am surrounded by freakin' tanks -- all of you have well over 40hp (read: meat shields), with a cleric swinging a big @ss axe to boot!





Just don't rely on Duroin to stand in one place...I see him as moving around a lot once combat starts.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2007)

Too bad I didn't get in, but that's pretty much what I was expecting, considering that Michal didn't exactly fit into any of the core four slots you were looking for.

Good gaming to those who did make it!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sweet, hope we get some good items.  I don't remember if this was asked or said, but who is doing the rolling?




I decided to do the rolling. I usually like the Players to do it, but there is a lot of rerolling involved when items come up that are totally useless to any of the party involved (Like artificer items and essentia or psionic items)

All items are either in the Magic Item Compendium, DMG, or in rare cases the PHB.

If you need details  on the items (which I am expecting some of you will) I will happily explain thier functions. Just let me know which ones need explaining.

Kirrg Vrolo
Sphere of Awakening
Masterwork Full plate
Potion of Barkskin +5
Crystal of Lifekeeping-Lesser
Boots of Stomping
Healing Belt
Silversheen
Scroll of Daylight
Wand of Cure light Wounds 10 charges
2 Potions of Lesser Vigor

Sir Jonathan Williams
Elixer of Flaming Fists
Crystal of Adamant Armor-Least
+1 Chain Shirt
(2) Oils of Magic Weapon
Gloves of Spell Disruption
Everburning Torch
Potion of Haste
Chronocharm of the Grand Master
Helm of Battle

Virashil N'al Sil
Wand of Snake's Swiftness 10 charges
Wand of Read Magic 10 charges
Wand of Invisibility 10 charges
Wand of Mage Armor 10 charges
Eternal Wand of Enlarge Person
Brute Ring
Arcanist's Gloves
Empowered Spellshard of Ray of Enfeeblement
Scroll of Bear's Endurance
Scroll of Lightning Bolt
Potion of Barkskin +3

Duroin Slatefist
Climber's Kit
Masterwork Studded Leather
Life Ring
Everlasting Rations
Pearl of Speech
Shiftweave
Acrobat Boots
Bag of Tricks-Gray
Amulet of Natural Armor +1


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2007)

Need explanations of these items (guess I'll need to pick up the MIC sometime):



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Life Ring
> Everlasting Rations
> Pearl of Speech
> Shiftweave
> Acrobat Boots


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Need explanations of these items (guess I'll need to pick up the MIC sometime):





No prob

*Life Ring*
Body Slot: Held
Activation: Standard
Weight: 5 lbs
_This 3' diameter, 4" thick wooden ring has 4 equally spaced handholds.
A piece of thin twine crosses the middle of the ring. _ 

To activate break the twine. Once active the Ring grants Feather Fall on the next 4 creatures who touch it within 10 rounds. The duration of each subject's Feather Fall is equal to the number of rounds remaining in the item when the subject touches the ring. At the end of the duration the item becomes useless.

*Everlasting Rations*
Body Slot: Held
Weight: 2 lbs
_This nondescript, small leather pouch has a light blue silk drawstring._

This pouch contains enough rations to feed a medium creature for one day, every morning at sunrise the pouch magically creates more food.

*Pearl of Speech*
Body Slot: Face
Activation: -- and standard (command)
Weight: 0 lbs
_This large blue pearl is shot with crisscrossing brown green and gold veins._

This pearl is placed on the tongue where it is absorbed. (a standard action) until you speak a command word to release it,
While absorbed it allows you to speak and understand one language (in this case Draconic).
Additionally while it is active you can Produce a _Command_ effect (as the spell) 1/day Will DC 11.


*Shiftweave*
Body Slot: Torso
Activation: Swift (mental)
Weight: 5 lbs
_This ordinary clothing has gossamer threads woven randomly into the threadwork._

When you activate shiftweave it changes your garb to resemble any of 5 specific outfits designated during its creation. (I will leave the specifics up to you)
It has no effect on any armor you wear (nor can it mimic armor) nor can it change any other magic clothing you wear.

*Acrobat Boots*
Body Slot: Feet
Activation: -- and swift (command)
Weight: 1 lbs
_Multiple brass buckles run up the length of these finely crafted black boots._

Continuous +2 comptetance on Tumble checks.

In addition the boots have 3 charges that renew everyday at sunrise.
Spending one or more charges grants you an enhancement bonus on speed for one round.

1 charge  = +10'
2 charges = +15'
3 charges = +20'


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay some good items and some not so good items for everybody:  One thing I noticed is that nobody has a magic weapon and there is a lesser weapon crystal(which can only be put in a weapon with an enhancement bonus.  It is true that it could be kept for when magic weapon or greater magic weapon is available.  The elixer of flaming fists would be useful if we had a monk or had a spell that would let somebody fight with natural weapon ala polymorph, etc.  The only thing that jumps out at me from somebody elses list is the MW full plate.  My dex is low enough to use it without hindrance and I'd be willing to give up the chain shirt for it.

Edit:  oops your dex is lower than mine.  You can keep the FP.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 16, 2007)

I _think_ both the crystals I rolled are armor ones but can't recheck this second.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

Oops you are right, I was misread it as a lifedrinking crystal(I have a lifedrinking crystal in another game I am in).


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 16, 2007)

I think everything is straightforward for me, I'm at work and so I don't have access to my books, but I'll run through them tonight when I'm home and ask any questions then. However, I will have my background typed up soon, I have it scattered throughout several notes and just need to transcribe it all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2007)

Can you help me out with these:



> Brute Ring
> Arcanist's Gloves
> Empowered Spellshard of Ray of Enfeeblement




Thanks!

These are quite the eclectic items!  Also, I don't have the spell compendium, what are the details of the Snake's Swiftness spell?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Can you help me out with these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont have my spell compendium handy for range and such but:

*Snake's Swiftness* (Miniatures Handbook, page 39): This 1st-level druid or 2nd-level sorcerer/wizard spell enables the recipient to take an extra melee or ranged attack immediately. Optimal situations to use the spell include casting it on a rogue who has positioned herself to get her extra sneak attack damage or upon a fighter when one more blow might defeat the enemy. Do note that this extra attack does not stack with that granted by the haste spell.

*Brute Ring*
Body Slot: Ring
Activation: Standard (command)
_This silver ring is set with a sapphire carved like a crude fist_
This ring allows you to push someone away from you with pure force. When you activate the ring a blast of force issues forth and makes a Bull Rush attack against a single creature within 30'. You use the ring's Bull Rush modifier (+5) or your own whichever is higher. As this is a force effect it affects incorpreal creatures. The ring can be used 2/day.

*Arcanist's Gloves*
Body Slot: Hands
Activation: Swift (command)
_These sleek blue gloves bear stars across the knuckles._
When you activate the gloves, you add 2 to your next 1st level arcane spell you cast before the end of your turn. The gloves can be used 2/day/

*Empowered Spellshard of Ray of Enfeeblement * 
Body Slot: Throat
Activation: see text
_This reddish crystal shard is inscribed with arcane symbols, banded with mithral, and hanging from a small silver chain._
When you use the shard as a focus in addition to a spell's normal componensts (if any) it Empowers a spell keyed to it. (as the Empower Spell Feat, spell in this case Ray of Enfeeblement) but with no adjustment to spell level. You can use the shard 3/day.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is Kirrg Vrolo's background, I apologize for the length, but it's slow here at work. S'blocked for space purposes, all can peruse. Warning: Slightly Mature.

[sblock=Kirrg Vrolo's Background]Kirrg Vrolo’s father was the chief of a nomadic warrior tribe of orcs. The leader of this tribe was the most skilled fighter, chosen by single combat to the death. Any challenger would face the current leader, and the victor would eat the flesh of the loser, believing in doing so they consumed the power the body inherently possessed. After the feast he would be named chief. Together the tribe would roam the land, living off the spoils of their enemies. Vrolo Mrog, son of Mrog Blatm, was a massive orc, nearly 8 feet tall and thirty stones, and unmatched as a warrior, leader, and father; he was infallible, his word was law. 

After each raiding, the most powerful of orcs would rape the widowed women of their victims. Some orcs would kill the women afterwards, but Vrolo Mrog would keep them as part of his harem until they would get pregnant. After birth he would kill the mother if she bore him a female, and then he would kill the child, either orc or half-human alike. Kirrg Vrolo was Vrolo Mrog’s first son, born from a human shamaness who was subsequently killed after the next child was a girl. Kirrg Vrolo now currently has eleven brothers, both orc and half-humans, but it was ten years after Kirrg Vrolo’s birth until Vrolo Mrog got his second son.

Vrolo Mrog loved his son, who loved his father in return. Kirrg Vrolo would watch his father in battle, his axe cleaving muscle and bone with ease. After a challenger would fall and die at his hand, Vrolo Mrog would have his son join in the ceremonial eating of the flesh. He would teach him in the ways of his people, their history and passions and what it meant to be an orc, to be a warrior. To Vrolo Mrog’s joy, his son harnessed his father’s ideals of orcish pride in battle; his son’s belief developed into passion and zeal, and soon he discovered the ancient magics of his people, which became invaluable in their battles.

Kirrg Vrolo grew to a towering height for a half-human, equal to most of his orcish brethren. His healing and martial abilities left him a potent right-hand to his father. Their axes would whir and flash in harmony, any wounds incurred inconsequential. For years Vrolo Mrog and his son Kirrg Vrolo would wade into battle together, feasting on the intoxicating rush of blood, both knowing all too well one day would come when Kirrg Vrolo would be eating the flesh of his leader, his father. That day never came.

On the last raid their tribe ever made, Vrolo Mrog and his orcs attacked a human settlement built around a swamp. The opposition was pitiful and soon the orcs were enmeshed in an orgy of flesh and blood. Within days many orcs were falling ill. Fever wracked their bodies, blood boils covering their mottled grey skin. After a week the first orc died. Oddly enough no half-humans were nearly as sick as their orcish brothers, at most battling a mucus filled cough. When more orcs continued to die, one after another, Vrolo Mrog, afflicted with the same mysterious illness, received his first challenger, angry at their being lead to the village which caused this sick. Despite being weakened, Vrolo Mrog made quick work of his opponent, yet he did not savor the diseased flesh this day.

With a clan once numbering near a thousand, this sickness had now widdled them down to a less than a hundred, most of those half-human. When Vrolo Mrog’s biggest clan rival, Tundek Basmik, died, his eldest son, a half-human Gulmor Tundek, challenged Vrolo Mrog. Severely weakened at this stage, and Kirrg Vrolo magics unable to work for his father’s illness, Vrolo Mrog met this challenge with the same fire he faced all others before him. When his axe bit into Gulmor Tundek’s neck, the half-human had enough strength to punch his deep into the chest of his leader. Both stood there, connected and supported by the mutual weight of the other on their axes. Within moments the pool of blood puddled and collected around them both as they died on their feet, falling together in a heap. Kirrg Vrolo was devastated and two of his younger brothers, Bamf Vrolo and Treg Vrolo, yet untested in battle, charged to the body of their father, hacking Gulmor Tundek’s corpse. Those closer to the Tundek family charged in and ended the younger Vrolo brothers quickly, without mercy. Chaos broke.

Kirrg Vrolo lifted his axe and rushed in, and he was not alone. Those orcs strong enough to stand carried their weapons into the growing fracas, meeting the spry half-humans already battling. After killing near two-dozen inferior orcs and half-humans, Kirrg Vrolo was one of two left, save for infants and those already dying from the disease. Full of battle-rage, Kirrg charged in and ended any possible confrontation with a severe blow of his axe, splitting his final tribe member in half at the waist.

Left without a tribe, without a father and a leader, Kirrg Vrolo gathered up whatever possessions he could manage and knowing his tribe held a dubious reputation, headed toward the setting sun, hoping to reach a place where he could honor the life and death of his father, Vrolo Mrog, the greatest orc chieftain ever to live.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2007)

> Arcanist's Gloves
> Body Slot: Hands
> Activation: Swift (command)
> These sleek blue gloves bear stars across the knuckles.
> When you activate the gloves, you add 2 to your next 1st level arcane spell you cast before the end of your turn. The gloves can be used 2/day/




Add 2 to what?

Ethandrew - that is an extremely bloody background!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

> Add 2 to what?




to Caster level of next arcane spell cast before end of next turn.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> that is an extremely bloody background!




Ahh, such are the foibles of growing up Orc   I put a warning up, for those who might be squeamish.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> to Caster level of next arcane spell cast before end of next turn.




Cool.  Too bad they don't work for all spells or all the time!   



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Ahh, such are the foibles of growing up Orc  I put a warning up, for those who might be squeamish.




I'd hate to see a CE half-orc background from you!   

This has the makings of a very interesting campaign -- in the sense that ANY magic weapons or armor that we come across will IMMEDIATELY be put into use.  I like this type of start to an upper level campaign.

On a tactical front, I think the eternal wand of enlarge person will probably be used a bit on the half-orc cleric! (3d6 large greataxe goodness with 10' reach!)

H4H: Is it possible to sell/trade one of my items?  I'd like to purchase a masterwork longbow -- possibly the brute ring, wand of mage armor and/or the wand of read magic?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 16, 2007)

Hu? - So I didn't make it? - How sad! :\ Good luck on your game, friends!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

> On a tactical front, I think the eternal wand of enlarge person will probably be used a bit on the half-orc cleric! (3d6 large greataxe goodness with 10' reach!)




It would be useful as well on me, especially if I end up getting Thicket of Blades.  H4H, how are you going to be interpretting some of the manuvers.  Specifically, WotC has made it clear that you count as your own ally for the purposed of the White Raven manuvers, will you be following this?  What about the Crusader manuvers refreshing, WotC has also said how that works, do you know/agree of this?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2007)

True -- enlarge is always good on a tank, but it is uncommon to have a cleric that would be such a monster with it!   

I envision you and the cleric being the front line meat shields, allowing the dwarf and I to do our thing.  His being the flanking and sneak attacking, and my thing will be the archery + spell support.  

I'm assuming that the dwarf will be the party face?  Since I hardly have any skill points at all.   :\ 

H4H: What is your timeline for kicking this thing off?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 17, 2007)

Kirrg will mostly be a front line fighter, I'm debating on whether he will utilize shield other often or not. I want opinions: should I take Power Attack as a feat or instead Monkey Grip and use a larger GreatAxe?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I envision you and the cleric being the front line meat shields, allowing the dwarf and I to do our thing.  His being the flanking and sneak attacking, and my thing will be the archery + spell support.
> 
> I'm assuming that the dwarf will be the party face?  Since I hardly have any skill points at all.   :\





In most situations, I think Sir Williams will serve as the party face. Duroin has a low charisma, and no ranks in diplomacy. He can hide, sneak, and open a lock, though.

I still have to select my final feat as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg will mostly be a front line fighter, I'm debating on whether he will utilize shield other often or not. I want opinions: should I take Power Attack as a feat or instead Monkey Grip and use a larger GreatAxe?





Well, power attack opens up cleave, but monkey grip will allow the 3d6 greataxe (4d6 when enlarged!)...  

You people with your 'extra' feats laying around... I'm jealous.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 17, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, power attack opens up cleave, but monkey grip will allow the 3d6 greataxe (4d6 when enlarged!)...
> 
> You people with your 'extra' feats laying around... I'm jealous.




I get the same number as you (two), I just didn't know what to take after the 1st. I think I will go Monkey Grip, the -2 to hit will not be too much fun, but the damage output will be worth it, I suppose.

And I agree that Sir William will most likely be the face, although S@S, your elf might be better served, even if statistically she's not suited for it. She's a pretty elf maid with three burly body guards.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2007)

Just take Bulls Strength to counteract the to hit penalty and boost your damage output even more! 

One request from me would be either take Resist Energy or Protection from Energy for the poor old sorceress.    

Looks like Sir William already has +8 to diplomacy, so that blows my 0 ranks (but +4 Cha modifier) out of the water.  If the situation arises, I'll show some elf breast to get us the info we need. (what type of modifier is that?)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

The other problem with Monkey Grip is the chance of you finding an magic axe of large size...not saying it can't happen, but just something to think about.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

Mechanically, power attack would be the better choice by far.  Think of it this way, with monkey grip, a large greataxe has an average damage of 10.5(3.5*3) and you are taking a penalty of -2 to hit.  With power attack and a medium sized greataxe(ave damage of 6.5), you can if you want to, take a -2 penalty to attack(the same penalty you'd have all the time with monkey grip) to get a bonus of four damage, with magically equals 10.5 as well.  Basically power attack is better because it gives you the flexability to decide when you need more damage or need to hit the opponent.  Plus as already mentioned the odds of finding a magical large greataxe are slim to none for the module more than likely, and Power attack is a prereq for many great feats for a combat focused cleric.  If you are focusing on being a combat cleric (w/o resorting to divine metamagic), imp bull rush/sunder coupled with shock trooper/combat brute are great feats.

Yeah I can cover the face role, no problem.  I'll have a decent chr and both are on my class list.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2007)

EvolutionKB is very convincing with his numerical analysis.  I think Power Attack is the way to go....


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

Monkey grip looks good at first, until you really look at the numbers.  The shield other spell is not a bad choice if you cast it on me.  I can heal our wounds as we put the beat down on the bad guys with my manuvers/stances.  So we've been together for a while, should we talk some general tactics so we know what to expect?  Typically, I'll open up in leading the charge stance, everybody who charges gains a bonus of 5 damage and do a battle leader's charge(giving me total of +15 damage).  I'll then switch to martial sprit, healing a wounded ally within 30' or myself.  White Raven tactics will be used on myself, or a somebody else within 10' that acted before me to give them another turn.  (Think Snake's swiftness on roids, only takes a swift action, but has to be on self, or an ally within 10').  I've never seen a crusader in action, from what I've been told they are a fun class, as well as a powerful one.

What are we assumed to have done with the equipment that we started with that is now obsolete.  For example, do we assume that since I have a magical chain shirt, I sold my chain mail, and the money is no longer available, or do I get to keep the cash?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2007)

My tactics will be:

1) Primarily stay in the back shooting arrows from my longbow
2) Mage Armor will always be active
3) Mirror Image will also be cast in any tough combat
4) I will use dragon breath on any group of foes that (using a 2nd level spell slot for 4d6 damage) present themselves
5) Enlarge person 2x/day
6) Empowered Ray of Enfeeblement on melee leader-types
7) True Strike w/longbow for anyone trying to get away


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 17, 2007)

I think power attack is the way to go, I was neglecting the x2 two-handed weapon bonus when considering the options.

I imagine Kirrg's tactics would be to see if melee or spellcasting would be more advantageous. Practically all the time he will present himself in melee, if not immediately. But he'll be a front liner, buffing up prior to combat hopefully, and withdrawing to heal when necessary.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H: Is it possible to sell/trade one of my items?  I'd like to purchase a masterwork longbow -- possibly the brute ring, wand of mage armor and/or the wand of read magic?




Yes. I do know you would be offered 75gp for the wand of mage armor and 37gp for the wand of read magic. The potent *Brute Ring* would get you 1150gp if you really want to part with it.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> What are we assumed to have done with the equipment that we started with that is now obsolete.  For example, do we assume that since I have a magical chain shirt, I sold my chain mail, and the money is no longer available, or do I get to keep the cash?




You can sell your old mundane equipment for 50% PHB prices. 

Dont always expect to be able to or to get such good prices while In-Game. That will depend on where you are and how well you haggle.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> H4H, how are you going to be interpretting some of the manuvers.  Specifically, WotC has made it clear that you count as your own ally for the purposed of the White Raven manuvers, will you be following this?




Absolutely.



> What about the Crusader manuvers refreshing, WotC has also said how that works, do you know/agree of this?




Yep. I actually just started playing a Warforged Crusader in my FTF Eberron Game.
Basically if I understand correctly once you cannot be granted any more manuevers because no more are with-held the whole thing re-boots and starts over again. All the manuevers whether used or not get with-held again and you get 2 (well in your case 3) randomly granted again.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, cool, mundane equipment sold.  Crusader decisions look good as well.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

Duroin's tactics will be simple. He will try to tumble/move into flanking position so that he can take advantage of his sneak attack ability. If he has an initiative advantage, charging into combat is not a bad idea, either, as his foes will be flat-footed and still subject to the damage.

Also, Duroin's main concern will be to avoid taking hits, which is where combat expertise will come into play.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

> Duroin's tactics will be simple. He will try to tumble/move into flanking position so that he can take advantage of his sneak attack ability. If he has an initiative advantage, charging into combat is not a bad idea, either, as his foes will be flat-footed and still subject to the damage.




The charging will obviously synergize well with my stance.  If I am flanking with you, you'll probably get the WRT for the extra turn with all the SA damage goodness.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> The charging will obviously synergize well with my stance.  If I am flanking with you, you'll probably get the WRT for the extra turn with all the SA damage goodness.




Can't complain about lots of SA goodness!


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2007)

For some reason, I can't find the Crystal of Lifekeeping-Lesser, if anyone knows what book this is in, then that's all I need to get this ball rolling.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 18, 2007)

A Couple of Houserules that I use when DMing.

*Critical Hits* just double (or triple etc) your damage roll after confirming your crit.
Example I crit with a longsword and have a 14 strength. Instead of rolling 2d8+4, roll the normal 1d8+2 and multply x2. I rolled a 5 +2 for str = 14 damage.

*Critical Fumbles* I do use fumble rules. But the more skilled you are the less likely you will fumble. When rolling a natural one, roll an attack roll again. If that second roll is a miss you fumble. (Essentially this is the exact opposite of Critical Hits mechanic). Basically I will come up with something appropriate for the situation. Anything from dropping your weapon, slipping and falling prone, or even a nasty groin pull. This Harkens back to my days to OD&D where much was up to DM whim. Dont worry though. NEVER have I just let it kill a character. This rule works both ways as well so you may see Baddies fumbling a plenty!

*Dazed from Damage* This is somewhat similiar to the clobbered rules in the DMG.
If you take more then half your current HP in damage from a *single blow*. You must roll a Fortitude Save vs DC 15 if you fail you are Dazed for one round. As you can see this becomes less and less dangerous at higher levels. But adds a chance that a mighty blow will knock the crap out of you. (or your enemies!)

Any questions about these houserules let me know.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 18, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> For some reason, I can't find the Crystal of Lifekeeping-Lesser, if anyone knows what book this is in, then that's all I need to get this ball rolling.




Gah! I dont have my Magic Item Compendium handy but IIRC when affixed to magic armor
you get a +2 bonus vs death effects, death spells, inflict spells, and energy drain attacks. 

But I could be wrong!

*EDIT: Okay I wasnt too far off.

It is a +3 competance bonus on saves vs death effects, death spells, inflict spells, and energy drain attacks. *


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Gah! I dont have my Magic Item Compendium handy but IIRC when affixed to magic armor
> you get a +2 bonus vs death effects, death spells, inflict spells, and energy drain attacks.
> 
> But I could be wrong!
> ...




And it's in MIC? What page?

Nevermind, Page 25. I was looking up Weapon Crystals for some reason. Silly me.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2007)

Alrighty, now that everything appears to be sorted out, when is this show getting kicked off?


Looking for input -- my 2nd - 2nd level spell, I chose Levitate for its myriad amounts of utilitarian uses, but have also been pondering Invisibility instead, for more defensive/spying/sneaking uses.

Thoughts from the group?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

I am a big fan of Blinding Color Surge from PHBII.  It targets you and one creature at medium range.  The creature gets a will save, it fails it is blinded for one round.  Either way, you turn invisible for 1 rd/lv.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 19, 2007)

I definitely think you're down the correct route with going with a non-offensive spell. Between the two, Invisibility might be the most prodent, but I like Evolution's suggestion.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2007)

H4H: Any timeline on when this campaign is going to start?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 21, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H: Any timeline on when this campaign is going to start?




Yes if your characters are all set and you are are all good with the equipment then we should be able to start saturday night. (or Tomorrow if work goes light for me.)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yes if your characters are all set and you are are all good with the equipment then we should be able to start saturday night. (or Tomorrow if work goes light for me.)





I've got a few tweaks left to do on my PC...I'll try to get them done tonight/tomorrow (just my remaining feat and purchasing a couple more equipment items).


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 21, 2007)

BTW with maps.

I have Jpegs of all the adventure maps but only have a Paint program. 

Anyone have tips on how to put in character positions with out murdering the map?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2007)

Using paint? I can't think of anything other than saving a "master copy" and then resaving every new frame, but that's hugely inconvenient.

Did you want a standard spell list for Kirrg that he'll use for the majority of times or anything of that sort?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Did you want a standard spell list for Kirrg that he'll use for the majority of times or anything of that sort?




Mmm. I don't think so. You *can* provide one but a standard list isnt required. I will be keeping track however, keeping my own list of what you have memorized and cast.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Mmm. I don't think so. You *can* provide one but a standard list isnt required. I will be keeping track however, keeping my own list of what you have memorized and cast.




I might still, for simplicity's sake. Or at least I'll create a list of what I have prepared, that way I'm not just a favored soul with an unlimited spell list.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I might still, for simplicity's sake. Or at least I'll create a list of what I have prepared, that way I'm not just a favored soul with an unlimited spell list.




Nah I wouldnt let anyone get away with that. I prolly will ask what you have memorized on particular day and keep track from there.

Any particular time you want to pray for spells? Or default to sunup


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah I wouldnt let anyone get away with that. I prolly will ask what you have memorized on particular day and keep track from there.
> 
> Any particular time you want to pray for spells? Or default to sunup




Usually default for sunup, beginning of the day seems easiest. I might leave a few slots open, that way I can take a few minutes to prepare later on if necessary.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Usually default for sunup, beginning of the day seems easiest. I might leave a few slots open, that way I can take a few minutes to prepare later on if necessary.




I have seen people play it that way. Heck I have often played it that way. 

But for the sake of this PbP I am keeping it pretty close to the SRD.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Time of Day
> A divine spellcaster chooses and prepares spells ahead of time, just as a wizard does. However, a divine spellcaster does not require a period of rest to prepare spells. Instead, the character *chooses a particular part of the day to pray and receive spells*. The time is usually associated with some daily event. If some event prevents a character from praying at the proper time, he must do so as soon as possible. If the character does not stop to pray for spells at the first opportunity, he must wait until the next day to prepare spells.





So basically no _on the fly_ praying for spells. But no rest needed.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2007)

That is A-Okay for me, so consider my praying time morning. I'll have a tentative "First Day" spell list for you probably saturday in the morning, maybe tomorrow if I'm ambitious.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, here is a quick list for spells Kirrg has prayed for today. As you can see, he is always ready for combat. If you have any questions, comments, concerns, I am my own customer service department and as such you can direct all to me.

Spells:
1st:
-Lesser Vigor
-Bane
-Divine Favor
-Protection from Evil
Domain: Cause Fear, Magic Weapon

2nd:
-Bull Strength
-Aid
-Hold Person
Domain: Produce Flame, Spiritual Weapon

3rd:
-Dispel Magic
-Vigor
Domain: Prayer, Magic Vestment

DC Saves:
1st: 14
2nd: 15
3rd: 16


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 24, 2007)

Which domain spells does Kirgg pray for to you want to start with?

You only get one extra per spell level so you will have to choose one for each level.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 24, 2007)

Game has started! I apologize for my horrible job modifying the map with Paint.   
But it does the job I guess.

When I ask for rolls they can be made at www.invisiblecastle.com please include use your character name and include the action when making the roll. Then include the link to the roll in your post.

Please put OOC questions or info in DarkOrange at the bottom of your posts.

Usually I use _italics_ for thoughts and some sort of unique color for In character speech. So go ahead and pick one for your character. First come first serve on that. But try not to make them to similiar to eachother.

Any questions let me know.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2007)

The map looks good to me.  I can't seem to keep things straight in all my games.  Did you want rolls only when you ask, or are we rolling everything and linking it to invisible castle?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2007)

How did you plan on selecting my granted manuvers?  One of us could do it using invisible castle(you during the declaration of combat, or I could to it during my first turn).  With five readied manuvers and 3 granted, they could just be alphabatized and then a die could be rolled; a 1d10(with each manuver assigned two numbers), then a d4, then a d3.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 24, 2007)

I think standard will be Magic Weapon, Produce Flame, and Prayer


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> How did you plan on selecting my granted manuvers?  One of us could do it using invisible castle(you during the declaration of combat, or I could to it during my first turn).  With five readied manuvers and 3 granted, they could just be alphabatized and then a die could be rolled; a 1d10(with each manuver assigned two numbers), then a d4, then a d3.




I think I will randomly grant the manuevers for the moment.

Action before thought, Crusaders strike and Mountain Hammer


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> The map looks good to me.  I can't seem to keep things straight in all my games.  Did you want rolls only when you ask, or are we rolling everything and linking it to invisible castle?




For the most part when I ask. But in some instances it will be okay to go ahead and roll if you know you will have to. Some skills like sense motive where you wouldnt know the level of your success I will roll for you.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds good, what about attack rolls/damage rolls?  I posted my action for the round as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sounds good, what about attack rolls/damage rolls?  I posted my action for the round as well.




Still feeling that out. There has already been an attack roll that isnt going to be, but I would like the action to go quickly, posting rolls with actions does lend to that. 

As a rule of thumb I would say go ahead and roll attacks and damage if you are pretty sure you will get it off (barring getting killed or something.) But in instances where you are not sure if you will even threaten your opponent I would say dont roll.

I am not a Hard@$$ about such things though, so any superfluous rolls will simply be ignored.
(NOT used for another action however).


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 25, 2007)

IC thread is updated.

Tomorrow is my FTF game. I may check online before or after the game, but then I may not.

Also I am SURE my daughter will be born this week.      

So if I am gone for 2 days straight don't worry.   I will be back!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2007)

Good luck with your daughters birth.  Is this your first?

My son took 27 hrs to arrive.....


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2007)

I think we need to get someone up on top of the ridges -- those hobgoblins will probably just sit there and pelt us with arrows, and I'm the only ranged attacker, for the most part, and not a strong one at that.

I'd recommed sending Durion up the north face and start taking out those 3 up there -- possibly send Kirrg up the south face to engage those hobs there.  I can help out on the hounds, as I'm sure they will close on Sir Jonathan in the next round, then I can move to one side and hit them both with my breath weapon (cold).

Thoughts?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 25, 2007)

This seems the likelier plan, and it was why I asked about charging. Since it'd take at least a round to get up there (good ol' 20ft movement), he will probably continue to buff up his person on his way.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, now that that is foes within charge range, go ahead and go up the ridges, we don't want pot shots being taken at us.  I have a chance to charge now.  H4H, I hope you don't mind, I'm going to roll for the manuver granted this round, the one granted depends on whether I charge or stay back.  Battle leader charge is 1, and white raven tactics is 2.  Go go invisible castle!  White raven tactics it is, 2 is rolled


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Sir Jonathan and Virashil can take on the dogs.  The 5 or 6 hobgoblins would be best divided up between Durion and Kirrg.

I hope that the magic missile takes down the hobgoblin I targetted -- if 18hp does not knock it down, then these bad boys have class levels and will be a much bigger problem -- might want to send both the dwarf and half-orc up the same ridge to make shorter work of them.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 26, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Yeah, now that that is foes within charge range, go ahead and go up the ridges, we don't want pot shots being taken at us.  I have a chance to charge now.  H4H, I hope you don't mind, I'm going to roll for the manuver granted this round, the one granted depends on whether I charge or stay back.  Battle leader charge is 1, and white raven tactics is 2.  Go go invisible castle!  White raven tactics it is, 2 is rolled




Thats fine. Its actually the same manuever I rolled as well


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay. A bit tired to play with paint to update the map right now. 

A new post should be up by tonight however.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, that first hell hound went down quickly!

I have a feeling the remainder of the hobgoblins will flee now that they have withstood heavy casualties without inflicting much damage.  

If the 2 hobgoblins farthest away on the north side are still there next round, I am going to approach them and breath ice, which should take care of them both.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 28, 2007)

Two words:  Crusader's rock!  That second one went down easy as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 28, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Two words:  Crusader's rock!  That second one went down easy as well.




Much overkill on the puppies!   

How is everyone enjoying the game thus far. 

Any comments or advice on how to make it more enjoyable?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 28, 2007)

So far so good, I like it. Usually combat in PbP tends to lag the game significantly, but so far this is not the case.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a little concerned that the hobgoblin that fell in the 2nd round to the 4 magic missiles was able to be healed.

The text says he dropped after taking the 18hp of damage (and not dazed, like the hobby who Durion hit with the axe).  Seems like there is another creature in the woods with healing powers that hasn't shown its face yet.  Kirrg may need some backup, since the hobby's seem to have at least a class level or two.

This dual wielding dude could prove difficult -- lets sic Sir Jonathan on him!   

As for the game goes - so far I like it a lot, the combat seems to be flowing well, time wise, and we all have been posting at a good rate.  Its always nice to start out a campaign (with new characters) with a combat encounter, as we want to try out all the bells and whistles that we put into our characters.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

Durion will engage the hobbies to the right of the road...he should be able to keep them tied up until the greater threats are dealt with.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

I am truly enjoying the game thus far.  I too like it when a mod starts off with combat, gets people right in the game right away.  Just wanted to note to everyone that if you are hurt,  within 30' and have line of sight to me I can heal you.  I'll deal with the guy I'm threatening right now, then move down to the two weapon fighter...or maybe I'll stay and hope he comes and ready an attack so I get the attack bonus from higher ground as he comes up the slope.  Does everybody have a planned progression for this game?

Edit:  Just saw H4H update, Son of a....


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2007)

I did have a plan until this last update. I'm thinking maybe we deal with the dual-wielder (who I hope is the leader) and then can scare the rest of them off. If Kirrg keeps missing though...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2007)

A well placed area-of-affect spell would take out that nice cluster of hobbies...of course, I just realized that we don't have any area-of-affect spells. Can Verashil hit them with her breath?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 29, 2007)

When I first saw that cluster of hobbies show up, I had visions of making them into walking popsicles, but I can't reach them this turn safely (as there already are two of the original hobbies in my way)

But the breath will be coming out soon -- I was waiting on posting my next action until I saw what Durion was going to do.

But this has gotten much more complicated each round.

Something is healing the injured hobbies, and something summoned the 3rd hound (and it wasn't the blade bearer -- he can't move, attack, AND summon in a round, unless the summon was cast last round...)

Very interesting!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 29, 2007)

Once I get some feedback from Evo about the DR I will update.

I see White Raven Tactics is awful useful. LOTS of mechanics going on in Jonathan's turn(s) to decipher.

AFAICT at the start of round 5 initiative 8 he should be at 44 and maxed out Delayed Damage Pool. Then he expends his DDL knocking him down to 34 but healing him up to 47 with a combo of Crusaders strike and Martial Stance.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

Oops, I was still thinking of the least iron ward diamond crystal that provides DR.  Lots of apologies.  Your calculations of my hp are correct, I'll update the IG thread.  Round 5 is post #45 correct?  My delayed damage pool empties at the end of my next turn, that would be my post #47.  During that turn I used crusader's strike and martial sprit stance to heal myself(11 from real hp, 2 from ddp) bring me up to 55 normal and 8 in ddp.  Correct?  I then activate WRT.  My turn ends and ddp empties, bringing me down to 47.  What could we do to make this simpler?  Have my hp and ddp at the beginning of my turn in the title, and then have you tell me how much I heal in the round summary?  Or should I make a note of what I think I should be at ooc at the end of my post?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2007)

I am going to try and get closer to Kirrg and Jonathan to hopefully enlarge one of them at some point and/or use an empower ray of enfeeblement on the blade bearer.

I also need to heal myself (probably via a CLW potion), as 9 hp is not a whole lot (even with 4 images)

I hope that 1) Durion takes down R5 this round -- moves on to R6 next round.

Then I hope the 6 hobbies stay somewhat close to each other so I can hit them with more breath next round...


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Oops, I was still thinking of the least iron ward diamond crystal that provides DR.  Lots of apologies.  Your calculations of my hp are correct, I'll update the IG thread.  Round 5 is post #45 correct?  My delayed damage pool empties at the end of my next turn, that would be my post #47.  During that turn I used crusader's strike and martial sprit stance to heal myself(11 from real hp, 2 from ddp) bring me up to 55 normal and 8 in ddp.  Correct?  I then activate WRT.  My turn ends and ddp empties, bringing me down to 47.  What could we do to make this simpler?  Have my hp and ddp at the beginning of my turn in the title, and then have you tell me how much I heal in the round summary?  Or should I make a note of what I think I should be at ooc at the end of my post?




at the end of your posts just not in ooc what you believe you end up with HP and DDL wise.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I hope that 1) Durion takes down R5 this round -- moves on to R6 next round.




That is the plan.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2007)

The range of healing for my stance is 30' and for the strike is 10'.  Get that close if you dare.  Enlarge would be good on somebody.  The ray would be less effective, only because I'd bet the leader relies on dex, (short swords and two weapon fighting).  I assume it is probably a rogue, so try and stay out of flanking!  Got I'll leave my hp as is in the title, and make what I think the adjustments are and why ooc at the bottom.  Hopefully then you can tell me in the round summary as well.  From the sounds of things, you are keeping a pretty good track of everything thus far.


On another note, that group of hobs had better not have more hp(class levels)because that would make this encounter rediculous.  There is a bloody cleric around here somewhere, if only we had see invisibility.  On another note, H4H what kind of armor are the enemies wearing, it could impact how much I use stone power for.  Plus, I need full plate(who's ever seen a tank in a chain shirt anyway!  )


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

Geez, I disappear for 4 hours and you guys write a thesis...

Enlarge would be useful, but Kirrg still just needs to hit, but he's been unlucky. When I PA'd, he got a 16 to hit, which without the -3 would've hit I assume. C'est la vie. And yes, someone is healing from somewhere and I don't like it, but I don't think we've any idea as to where it's from. Kirrg has healing spells memorized, one for each level.

Kirrg wants to deal with those by his location, most specifically the one he's been engaged with, then the one who was healed. It's a tricky business, being a hero is.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

Is the hobgoblin that Kirrg attacked is still alive? or no? His R is Red, so I don't know if that means he is down or not. Sorry  :\


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Is the hobgoblin that Kirrg attacked is still alive? or no? His R is Red, so I don't know if that means he is down or not. Sorry  :\




He fell from 18 points of damage. I usually mark foes that are down with red somehow.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> He fell from 18 points of damage. I usually mark foes that are down with red somehow.




Phew! That's a relief. I didn't think he'd ever kill that guy! A post will follow shortly!

SasQ- On a completely unrelated note, congrats on getting Oden. I'm in Seattle so if the Sonics leave Seattle, I at least know I'll have a nearby team to root for... not sure if you care though


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

> Manuvers granted: crusader's strike, action before thought, battle leader's charge Use crusaders strike attack leader24 to hit, 13 damage, 9 damage healed Five foot step to F13. If that hits, all the healing goes to me. So at the end of my round, 36/55 hp and 0/10 in DDP. Another note, if I use WRT, do you want me to make a seperate post for my new init or stay how I am doing it. You many answer this later(from my question in the ooc thread), but what kind of armor are these hobs wearing? I need those temp hp, if I can sacrifice my attack bonus.




One thing I am going to have to rule is Crusaders are only going to be granted one manuever per full turn regardless of how many initiatives in a turn they get.

The cycling through manuevers is a bit too fast for my comfort level otherwise.   :\ 

So it should go like this for Jonathan

Round one 3 granted
Round two 4th granted
Round three 5th granted
Round four reboot 3 granted
Round five 4th granted
Round six 5th granted
Round seven reboot 3 granted.

Since this is round six. Jonathan is granted his 5th manuever. Whichever one left that was.
So he doesnt have Crusader's strike available yet.

To answer your question All of the Hobgoblins have chainmail armor and heavy steel shields.
They are armed with nasty looking longswords (think Lord of the Rings movie) and longbows.
Obviously they cant use the bows and shields at the same time. I will tell you 16 has consistently missed those with shields ready.

Uth-Gar is wearing studded leather, has no shield or bow. His twin shortswords well polished and not of the dull matte coloring of the others blades.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay sounds good.  Double check for me H4H, but it looks like I get mountain hammer granted this turn instead of recycling.  My last turn I used WRT to go again, and mountain hammer was granted(being the only remaining one).  I would use it on Uth-Gar.  If you feel comfortable with me being able to use it we can add 2d6 to the damage of my attack roll, or I can reroll.  I noted that moutain hammer is granted in the IC thread, but I won't update more until I hear from you.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2007)

I had completed overlooked the fact that there could be an invisible cleric floating around out here...

I hope he/she/it is still over on your side, 'cuz I hope Durion and I mop up our side this turn (20 hp with ice breath = good timing).

Agreed on the 6 reinforcement hobbies having class levels -- if that is the case, we are in deep !@$%.


OOC: I was glad to see Oden get picked -- the young nucleus of Oden, Aldridge, Roy, Jack, and Outlaw looks pretty good at this point.  Was glad to see Randolph go, but not for Francis...


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

We have no way to root out the invisibility other than watching for movement in the trees. I see potential trouble with the hob's all closing in on Sir J and Kirrg. I might have to do some defensive attacks or at least heal up with a serious. I only have Bull Strength for one more round too (I actually think this might've been my last round), but I do have a few more tricks up Kirrg's sleeve for Uth-Gar. My hope is that the hob that I'm fighting now isn't healed to full.

Unrelated: I heard they might buy out Francis outright, "Welcome to the Rose City, Steve. Here's $n-Million. Now get out of here."


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 30, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Okay sounds good.  Double check for me H4H, but it looks like I get mountain hammer granted this turn instead of recycling.  My last turn I used WRT to go again, and mountain hammer was granted(being the only remaining one).  I would use it on Uth-Gar.  If you feel comfortable with me being able to use it we can add 2d6 to the damage of my attack roll, or I can reroll.  I noted that moutain hammer is granted in the IC thread, but I won't update more until I hear from you.




Reroll the whole attack if you would and include mountain hammer.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2007)

Re: Possible invisible cleric - hopefully can hear the healing spells being cast, or see the healing potions being poured down the targets throats..

On a meta-gaming note: the only thing I can think of is that this is at least a 5th lvl cleric with a trickery domain (2nd level domain spell is invisibility) -- need Summon Monster III to summon the hell hound.  Of course, there is no way for our characters to know that.  I would think that we will not face this creature (if there is one) because it would probably flee once the battletide begins to turn towards the mighty good heroes.   

Regardless, Kirrg and Jonathan need to hold their own for another round or two, so Durion and I can finish up and come help.  Does anyone over there have cleave?

OOC: Heard an interview with the Blazers GM yesterday and he didn't immediately say that they would buy out his contract, as the Cap relief wouldn't occur until the end of his contract anyway.  But you also don't want him to poison the locker room and ruin any chemistry with the young players.  At the same time, I don't think Francis's game is well suited with the young blazers, because he is a ballhog and a selfish player.  I don't see him playing any minutes this year.

Evolution- I grew up in Midland....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Regardless, Kirrg and Jonathan need to hold their own for another round or two, so Durion and I can finish up and come help.  Does anyone over there have cleave?




If all goes well, we should be able to drop our opponents this round, and move to the aid of the others the next. FWIW, that is the kind of combat Duroin is good for, because he will be able to maneuver into flanking position with the others.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

No Cleave here, and if anyone is to be enlarged, it should be Sir John, as my lowered AC might well do me in. Maybe even Durion too, larger area, threatens more.

Kirrg's plan of action: 1) Kill Hobgoblin poking him. 2) Heal. 3) Charge + Smite. 4) Kill. 5) Win.

So only five more rounds, can we last?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't have cleave either.  Enlarge would drop my AC, but raise my damage somewhat, and give me reach.  I would rather see a magic missle hit the boss man.  Metagaming complete, I noticed the same as well.  If somebody can keep the boss man busy, I can charge using battle leader's charge and leading the charge stance.  That is +15 to my damage.  That should do him in.  Not sure if you realized but bull strength lasts minutes.

Pistons did well in the draft I think, a couple young guys to come in and play behind the starters.  Hopefully they can fill the role that Booby did in Cleveland to make us better(so we can beat 'em next year).  Midland huh?  I just started at Corning(well since March).  Crazy how things work out.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

I hadn't looked at the spell recently but that's a relief. More power to me... bad pun, I know. +15 to damage, huh? All I got is a smite up my sleeve. You totally beat me on that. Let me think, power attack full, bull strength, smite, I'm getting 1d12+18 I believe. That's with what I have cast right now. I'd be at +10 to hit, so roughly 65% chance at success if 17 hits, which I have no idea if it does or not.

Metagaming, I think coupling destroying Uth-Gar in front of his minions along with a solid intimidate check and we've got this won.

Sidenote, Detroit got Stuckney, who is a great player! He grew up the town next to mine and has always been great. Bad grades in high school dropped him from 4-8th pick range into your lap at 15. He's going to be great, especially if you can get Billups back.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 1, 2007)

If I can get in prep to get that charge off and get in that stance, everybody else will get +5 damage on a charge while I'm in the Leading the Charge stance as well.

I'm hoping desperately that Stuckey and Affalo(sp?) will be able to back up Detroits guards next year.  Murray is useless, but I think Hunter is worth keeping around(if he doesn't retire); he's a great defender still.

Edit:  I'll have a smite next level...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, it looks like I might be goin down.  Figures, first couple rounds I can't miss.  Now I can't roll higher than a five.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I think the tide has turned.  Kirrg hopefully will keep Sir Jonathan alive with the Cure Serious.  Durion and I joining the battle on that side will hopefully start to get things under control...

Just have to deal with that invisible chanter at some point.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2007)

I've got Dispel Magic and Vigor available as third level spells. I'm thinking maybe an ice-blast into the ravine could potentially weed out our invisible enemy. Might I also propose a withdrawal? I know it's not as heroic as we'd like, but we could heal up and regroup perhaps.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2007)

I am not convinced that we need to withdraw just yet.  Durion is at pretty much full health and is hopefully going to take down the hell hound this round (2 attacks with snakes swiftness = 2 sneak attacks, I hope he hits both).

I'm making my way back over and will hit any group of hobbies with ice next round, Kirrg will hopefully keep Jonathan alive...

We've done a good job so far, just have ~ 5 normal hobbies + Blade Bearer (assuming Hell Hound falls this round) + invisible cleric who may not ever take part in the combat.

Unfortunately, I think our tactics were somewhat poorly executed, since we got separated -- but who would have forseen constant reinforcements???  I was under the impression that the 2 hell hounds were the only reinforcements to come.   :\


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2007)

So now that Jonathan is prone, surrounded by 3 hobs, should I heal him again? Or should I 5' step and full-out attack Uth-gar? I am torn between weakening their spirits/morale/attack if we kill their leader and getting Jonathan to not die. Although 3 hobs shouldn't be able to take him all the way down in one round...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm all for doing all we can to kill Uth-Lar (Gar ?), but if Jonathon goes down we lose our primary damage dealer. And we still have the invisible cleric to deal with...I'd call it a toss up between healing him and attacking the leader-guy.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I just posted my next action, so I am hoping that:

1) Uth-gar fails his reflex save and takes the full 16 hp of damage
2) The other 3 hobbies fail as well and die from 16 hp damage.

That would leave us the Uth-Gar, invisible cleric, and 2 hobbies to deal with.

I think next round I am hitting Uth-gar with empowered ray of enfeeblement to reduce his damage..  he is slicing and dicing like a cuisinart.  Hopefully Durion can land one or two sneak attack blows this round to further soften him up.

I'd recommend getting more hp back into Jonathan this round.  He is most likely going to take one or two hits from getting back up.

Don't forget Durion's +1 to hit vs. Goblinoids -- not sure if you have that added in with your flanking bonuses....


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> he is slicing and dicing like a cuisinart.




That made me laugh. Thanks!



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Don't forget Durion's +1 to hit vs. Goblinoids -- not sure if you have that added in with your flanking bonuses....




Thanks for this too. I keep forgetting it. Seems like it is pretty handy to have for this fight.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 3, 2007)

As everybody can see, I decided to stay on the ground and try to attack.  Taking 3 AoO for standing didn't sound like a good plan.  It worked out pretty well I think   I hope a 17 hits Uth-Gar to confirm that crit.  We know a 16 doesn't.  Just a reminder to everybody, WRT can be used on those that go before me in init to give them another turn...as long as they are within 10' of me.  I couldn't use it this time due to distance.  Perhaps as far as tactics go, unless we know there is a mage around or something else with area effect spells, we should try and stick together.  That is, if everybody survives.  This encounter must have a huge EL.  Massive exp if we kill everything.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2007)

This has been a very challenging encounter.  We were very lucky that Uth-gar didn't decide to finish Jonathan completely before moving onto Durion.

What is nice about our group is that everyone has a boat load of hp (except me).  Durion wading over with 45 hp definitely helps us out as a sustainer of damage.

I don't forsee the cleric becoming un-invisible at this point, unless it is this round -- as it looks like (if my ice breath takes down the 3 mooks) the tide has turned.

Uth-gar is not going to survive long with a dual-wielding sneak attacker grinding on him.


Ethandrew - I would heavily recommend NOT casting on the defensive, as you have no ranks in Concentration and would need a Concentration check (DC18) to cast the spell.  (You would have a +2 modifier due to your constitution though)


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 3, 2007)

My s/o is scheduled for a C-Section July 4th.

I imagine my time online may be a bit less with staying at the hospital for a few days.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 3, 2007)

Completely understandable. Best of luck and congrats!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2007)

No problem.  My wife had an emergency C-section after our son decided he didn't want to come out.

If this is your first, then you will be experiencing one hell of a change in lifestyle!  

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2007)

My sister just had to have an emergency c-section a month ago when her daughter decided to stay put, too. 


Best wishes, H4H!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 4, 2007)

This is the big day, good luck!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 4, 2007)

Good luck to you and your wife!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 5, 2007)

*Cadence Liberty* was born at 8:04 am yesterday on July 4th.

She is 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 inches long. Both Baby and Momma are doing wonderful.

And Dad couldn't be prouder!!!  

I spent all yesterday last night and this morning at the hospital helping out and am back to work.

I am a bit spent, but in celebration I definitely will try to get an update to the game tonight for you all.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats man -- is this your first?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats,  She sounds wonderful, beautiful name as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you all!!!

Results from round 8 and map for start of round 9 is up. It seems the tide has turned for the heroes! Good Job so far Guys.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2007)

That's a nice sized baby! I think I was 8lbs 11oz. Congrats!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 6, 2007)

Amazing how things can change in a round or two.

The blade bearer, who was shredding most of us, falls, along with at least 3 other hobbies.

I doubt we will see any sign of the invisible cleric though -- unless he/she is a complete zealot and wants to meet his/her deity very soon.

Remind me to buy a scroll of glitterdust and/or dispel magic at the next opportunity to deal with invisibility..


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Remind me to buy a scroll of glitterdust and/or dispel magic at the next opportunity to deal with invisibility..





An excellend idea. Hell, maybe Duroin should pick up a few bags of flour!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2007)

Kirrg had dispel magic prayed for, and I can see him having it near all the time. I just didn't see it prudent for this fight, as he had no clue where to put it. Anyway, once we've dispatched these remaining two, he's got some healing to dole around. Vira needs a cure moderate it seems, she's down what, 15 or so? Kirrg is down 25, and I think Jonathan is around the same. Duroin wasn't hit at all, was he?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 6, 2007)

Duroin had one round of attacks from Uth-gar -- I think he is down to 30/45.

The cleric at the start of round nine has to be within touch range of Uth-gars body, as he/she healed him last round.

Doubt he/she will be there much longer, unless he/she enters combat to help out the last two remaining hobbies.

My money is that he/she flees while the invisibility is still in effect.

But yes, everyone needs healing in a bad way, I forsee us spending the day at this location resting and healing.

This leads to the next question, which is where are we headed?  From the first page, we are looking for "Vraath Keep" for some treasure...

And we are a few miles outside of the town of Drellin's Ferry.  So we may get some leads or have something "happen" there that will either direct us to this keep rather quickly, or provide us with some side-treck.

Reminds me -- need to pick up scroll of web as well, in case we need to keep someone from fleeing in the future.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Duroin wasn't hit at all, was he?





Almost...but yeah, Uth-Lar took Duroin down 15 before we crushed him. It would have been cool to have been able to brag about not taking any damage in a fight like this, though.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

SUPERduper tired... 2 hours sleep in the past two days but methinks I have an update in me tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember those days....  Luckily, _you_ don't have to nurse....    

I felt sorry for my wife having to get up in the middle of the night, every 3 hours or so.  Plus, my son slept all day and was awake all night.

Now that he is 18 months old, we throw him in bed @ 8 pm and he wakes up 12 hours later.  Very cool.   

H4H: A question on the mechanics of the brute ring --

So, it is a 30' force effect, so the thing I am trying to bull rush has to be within 30'.  

The basic mechanic is:

Bull Rush Attack modifier = Strength modifier + Size modifier  = 1d20+5 (for me)
 vs.  
Bull Rush Defense modifier = Strength modifier + Size modifier + 4 if stable (i.e., a Dwarf, having 4 legs, etc.)

If my roll beats the opponents roll, then the opponent is pushed back 5'?  10'? out to 30' from Virashil?  Does the opponent get knocked prone?  If I push them into a wall, do they take damage?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I remember those days....  Luckily, _you_ don't have to nurse....
> 
> I felt sorry for my wife having to get up in the middle of the night, every 3 hours or so.  Plus, my son slept all day and was awake all night.
> 
> ...




The distance will be 5' plus another 5' for every full 5 points you beat thier check by.
Generally the subject wont be knocked prone unless there is a special situation. (If the were by the ravine, on unstable footing etc.) If you knock them into a wall I may assign some obligatory subdual or lethal damage based on what they hit, how far  they were pushed etc.

Basically since the rules arent clear I will wing it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Ethandrew,

Kirrg could take a 5' step away from the hobgobin and cast a healing spell on himself; that would not incur an AoO.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Ethandrew,
> 
> Kirrg could take a 5' step away from the hobgobin and cast a healing spell on himself; that would not incur an AoO.




Ethandrew feel free to change your move if you want. Hobby will get its turn before your turn anyway, so it all depends on the dice.    

If Evolution posts soon I might squeeze out another update.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm just so conflicted. I could drop. If I do, great, if I don't, greater. If I don't, I could 1) Withdraw 2) Attack or 3) Heal. It all feels moot, though. I might as well just heal. That way this vicious cycle doesn't repeat itself.

I had first decided to heal. Typed it up that way. Then erased and typed up an attack. Then erased and typed up my embarassing Withdraw. Free will these days.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2007)

Amazing how the tide of the battle can change from round to round. I've quite enjoyed this combat so far, but I must say: This has to be considered an "overpowering" encounter.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Amazing how the tide of the battle can change from round to round. I've quite enjoyed this combat so far, but I must say: This has to be considered an "overpowering" encounter.




I believe it ranks as "very difficult" technically.

The module actually has a note on its CR and reasons why it was set at that level.  

I am certain you all wont be taking Hobbies for granted in the future.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2007)

I know what you mean. I finally was able to let my gut sag, too much sucking in. Now it's bad again. Greeeat. I'm curious what the CR is for this fight.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2007)

I just realized something:  When I use Stone Power I get the temporary hp whether I hit or not!  I'm be using it more often then.

I too am curious of the CR...What kind of armor is that priest wearing?  I might have found myself some new armor


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 8, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I just realized something:  When I use Stone Power I get the temporary hp whether I hit or not!  I'm be using it more often then.
> 
> I too am curious of the CR...What kind of armor is that priest wearing?  I might have found myself some new armor




The Priest is wearing Banded Mail.

Yeah. A tactic I've been using with my Crusader is to use Stone Power on the turns where I am going to be taking damage from my DDL therefor taking them to my Temp HP.

That combined with being a warforged with DR a 18n con and then using Crusader's strike I've been pretty fearsome through levels 1-3.

Methinks the DM is going to kick it up a notch next time we get to play though. (the s/o and I are taking a break from the FTF game until the baby is settled in.)


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 8, 2007)

Probably wont be on tonight until after midnight tonight.

Fight is almost over one way or the other.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2007)

Whatever happens, do NOT let that cleric get away.

I figure with double moves, most of you would be able to reach him this turn.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2007)

I can get to him.  Sorry S@squ@tch, I just realized I could have healed a you a little.  I forgot you were down.  I'll have to remember all these mechanics more in the future (I am usually much better than this).  This is sure was a tough encounter, but no character deaths.  My plan next round is to charge if in range(with battle leader's charge and leading the charge stance, +15 damage baby).  I'll be granted WRT next round, so somebody get within 10' of me so I can use it on you.

Banded mail huh?  Tough call.  If it is magical, I'll probably try and get it, unless somebody objects.  If it's nonmagical, I'll probably pass.  One extra pt of AC vs. the speed reduction and armor check penalty, probably is not worth it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2007)

It looks like he is trying to escape (by running to the corner of the map).  But I doubt he will be able to get away, as his base move of 20' (due to the banded mail) will make him slower than Jonathan.  

Hopefully he doesn't have another invisibility up his sleeve.  

I didn't catch whether the mace (?) he is carrying was light or heavy when it collided with my face.  Hopefully it is a good quality light one for Duroin...

Speaking of which, if the armor is indeed magic banded mail, you could give your magic chain shirt to the dwarf -- as it is light armor... Just a thought.  Not sure if Duroin would want the armor check penalties, but it would boost his AC, I think 2 pts.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 8, 2007)

The chain shirt would be a good idea to give away, unless he wanted the (possibly magic) studded leather from Uth-Lar.  Create water would have been a good way to root out invisible creatures here.  He splash through the water, giving his position away.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

Is Uth-gar wearing studded leather?  I missed that in the IC thread.  If so, then we can sell it and buy some scrolls!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Is Uth-gar wearing studded leather?  I missed that in the IC thread.  If so, then we can sell it and buy some scrolls!




Uth-Gar is wearing studded leather. I am sure there will be detect magic aplenty after the fight


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm hoping that the roll of 18 by Jonathan hits the cleric and that the 25 hp of damage from that attack, and the 10 from my magic missile drops him and ends this combat.

Then, we can pile up all the bodies and start detecting magic.

Since they attacked/ambushed us, I'm wondering how well travelled this road we are on is.  They may have a stash of lootings.

That being said, what would a band of evil dragon worshippers be doing out ambushing people?  I guess they could be passing through and had set up camp in the area and we happened across them....

Also, since Virashil is somewhat draconic in nature (due to her heritage feats), can I assume that she knows what Tiamat looks like and who she is?


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Also, since Virashil is somewhat draconic in nature (due to her heritage feats), can I assume that she knows what Tiamat looks like and who she is?




You can know that *Tiamat* is the Queen of Evil Dragons and her general appearence yes.
I would consider that a DC 10 Knowledge Check for her. (Which could've been taken ten on)
Anything more specific would need actual skill checks.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

Alright! First combat is won!!

Yay for our heroes.
 I posted have posted xp in the Character Thread.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh and to answer the question the EL of the combat is listed as 8 in the book. However I did the formulae in the DMG and it was actually a 9.

They explained the reasoning for starting off with a tough challenge in the module so they wont all be this rough...Some may be rougher  _Mwahahahaha!_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Duroin could definitely use one of the magic shortswords to compliment his waraxe. Also, the masterwork studded leather UNLESS Sir Jonathon takes the banded armor...then Duroin would be interested in the crusader's chain shirt. Also, Duroin will be interested in a composite longbow and some arrows.


1750 xps? Not bad work for one encounter.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, the equipment hoard is quite sizable!

Seems logical to give the magic banded mail to Jonathan, and let Duroin pick between Jonathan's magic chain shirt, or the masterwork studded leather.

Bad luck with the 2, TWO!!, magic short swords, as none of use 'em.   :\

You fighter types might want to carry them along in case we run into a creature with DR/magic.

We will probably need to pay someone to identify those potions, as my spellcraft modifier is only +3 (vs DC of 25)  (Hey, I'm a freakin' sorcerer w/ no Int bonus or skill points! Not some bookwormish wizard...  )

I don't care how you three split up the equipment - lets just try and take as much of the masterwork and expensive items with us so we can sell it at Drellin's Ferry (I think that is our destination)

We could get probably 50% of list price for the goods, so the MW Longswords would be worth ~ 150 gp each and the composite longbows (+1 str) ~ 100 gp each.

I need some money to buy some scrolls.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Bad luck with the 2, TWO!!, magic short swords, as none of use 'em.   :\




Duroin is perfectly capable of using one of these instead of his mace.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'll take the banded mail.  Give Duroin my chain shirt then.  I say give Duroin a short sword, and myself as well.  Magic weapons are handy.  The MW mace comes, as do the MW longswords.  The longbows as well.  I'd be interested in a longbow too.  I'll throw in my shortbow and my dagger as well.  Kirrg might want the MW mace and a heavy shield(when defense is necessary).  The potions can hopefully be identified.  We should also take as many suits of chain mail as we can carry(w/o penalty).  At 75gp a suit they are too expensive to leave behind.

Two things I've learned in my days of playing are:  ALWAYS have a light weapon.  Getting grappled with a big nasty is a bad idea, especially if your only weapon is a big freakin sword(or axe).  Second:  ALWAYS carry a ranged weapon as well.  There will be times when your opponent is more mobile than you and has ranged capabilities.*

*This second lesson is due to my own experience as DM.  A bunch of arrow demons on the roofs of houses.  A single ladder, and only a single character in the party had a ranged weapon.  They'd get shot at by the demon's and to try  climb the ladder, only to have the demons dimension door away.  Like fish in a barrel.  TPK except for one PC.  A monk whose high speed saved him(because he could run faster than the arrow demons could dd)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2007)

Gear we want to bring:


```
355gp -- 7 lbs
Magic Banded Mail  - 35 lbs
2 Magic Short Swords - 2 x 2 = 4 lbs
11 Magic Potions = 11 * 1 oz = ~ 1 lb
MW Studded Leather  - 20 lbs
MW Heavy Mace - 8 lbs
12 MW Longswords - 4x12 = 48 lbs
12 Composite Longbows (+1 str bonus) = 3x12 = 36 lbs

Total: 159 lbs
```

Kirrg currently has 70 lbs of gear - can carry up to 153 to maintain 20' movement
Jonathan has 73 lbs of gear - can carry up to 153 to maintain 20' movement
Duroin has ?? lbs of gear.
Virashil has 27 lbs of gear - can carry up to 66 to maintain 20' movement 

So:
Kirrg can carry 83 lbs - Longswords, MW Studded leather, MW Mace
Jonathan can carry 80 lbs - Banded Mail, Longbows
Virashil can carry 39 lbs - Shortswords, potions, gold
Duroin can carry ?? lbs.

Without figuring out Duroin's carrying capacity, we have 201 lbs of weight we can carry between the 3 of us.

Virashil and Kirrg have 75' of silk rope between them.  Can tie all the longswords together, and can tie all the longbows together.

We will be walking 2 miles an hour (20' movement) and will need to drop our stuff in a fight, but I think we can do it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2007)

Duroin is carrying about 50lb of gear, which leaves him at light encumberance. His max carry capacity is 175lb.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, the tying together sounds feasible. Who wants to do the Use Rope check?

I *was* going to update tonight but silly me left the module at home. <<sigh>>


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2007)

Either Virashil or Duroin, as they both have a +3 modifier due to dexterity, although no ranks in use rope.

The Silk rope gives a +2 modifier.  

Depends on what type of application this is judged to be, Take10 or Take20 could apply.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

Take 10 is fine. Take 20 is also possible but would take hours.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 12, 2007)

Another idea I had was that we could try and make a litter out of light trees in the area, tie it together with rope, then put the tied together equipment on the litter.  If not trees then we could try and skin the dead animal over by the cottage.  Trees would be more feasible, I think though.  I think that way would be easier to drop the equipment.  I don't need a MW longsword, I will just use the short sword as my primary weapon.  The MW and magic bonuses will even each other out, and the both swords have the same average damage(thanks to the enhancement bonus on the short sword).  The short sword just has the benefit of being magical, if we come across something with DR(I don't have to change out weapons then).

I am going to update my character sheet, assuming I get a short sword and the Banded mail.  I'll assume both have +1 enhancement bonus's until we find out otherwise.  I'm also throwing in a short bow and my dagger into the loot pile.  Duroin can have my chain shirt.

Edit:  I took a longbow as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

Making a litter is fine but I will need a survival or craft check.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 12, 2007)

What about a heal check from our good cleric Kirrg?(who seems to be lacking skill pts)


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry about my sudden absence, it was a rather spontaneous trip my wife and I took for a few days. Anyway, Kirrg might not have many skills, but he did max out his Heal! Go Kirrg, I will also have to pour over the inventory before I figure what, if any, Kirrg wants.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

Successful Heal Checks from Kirgg doubles your healing rate to 10hp once you rest overnight. 15hp if you stay in an Inn.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 12, 2007)

None of us have any type of craft skill nor survival.   We aren't the most "skilled" group.   

We may be best served with the rope tying, with a take 10 + 5 modifier for Virashil or Duroin.

I hope the town isn't far off.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh no, I meant heal skill to craft a litter.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 12, 2007)

Since everybody but Kirrg and Virashil came out of the battle with some new equipment, I say they get the majority of the cash when we sell things.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a question about the Stomping Boots: When activated, is everyone affected? Allies and Enemies alike? I wanted to use them during the last fight, but thought it'd be disadvantageous if everyone became prone.

As for Kirrg and Virashil getting a higher take of the gold, I certainly wouldn't mind. I think the next logical things he is shooting for would be magical gear. The party could definitely use a wand of CLW or something of that nature.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I have a question about the Stomping Boots: When activated, is everyone affected? Allies and Enemies alike? I wanted to use them during the last fight, but thought it'd be disadvantageous if everyone became prone.
> .




I dont have the MIC handy but I will get back to you on this shortly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 12, 2007)

I really don't care who gets what when we distribute treasure, as long as it makes logical sense for either the party as a whole, or the player's vision for his PC.

I'm sure there will be combats to come in the future, when most of the gear is oriented towards arcane or divine casters, etc, etc.  So, I hope there isn't an overall feeling that things need to balance out each time - over the long haul, they should.

I'd rather set up a party "pool" of funds that can be used to obtain items that would be needed.

For example, once we get to Drellin's Ferry and hopefully sell the gear that we brought back, we can put that together with the 355 gp.  

The only thing I am looking for in town would be a couple of scrolls to help out in odd situations -- mainly scrolls of glitterdust and web.  For dealing with invisibility and things trying to escape.

Kirrg may want to look into buying a MW Great Axe and then paying for enchantments on it as time goes on, as finding a magical one might be difficult...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2007)

I agree with s@squ@tch on wealth distribution. We don't even know if there will be a place in town to buy or enchant items yet...so the gold may not do us much good at all.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 12, 2007)

I need all sheets updated for who is carrying what before next combat starts.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2007)

Moved to RG thread.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Studded Leather (Duroin's old)





Masterwork, actually.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 14, 2007)

you guys were superfast with responses today.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

That's what happens when you're bored at work with no work to do


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you're bored at work with no work to do




I had plenty of work to do, I just didn't want to do it!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I have a question about the Stomping Boots: When activated, is everyone affected? Allies and Enemies alike? I wanted to use them during the last fight, but thought it'd be disadvantageous if everyone became prone.




To activate requires a standard action and manipulation (presumably stomping of the feet)
It creates a 15' cone burst effect. EVERYone within the cone must make a Reflex save DC 13 or be knocked prone AND take 1d4 nonlethal damage. It can be used 3/day.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool! I must've missed that when reading through the MIC.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Cool! I must've missed that when reading through the MIC.




No prob!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2007)

I modified my post up the page to be a running list of our party loot and will modify it for all party purchases and sales.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

So, did we take the 500gp for the miscellaneous weapons?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, it doesn't appear that we were going to get their full worth in this town.

In the future, I'm hoping that we can get either a pack animal of some sort or mounts -- so that we can carry more gear with us and thus, carry things until we get a good deal.

Although a bag of holding or portable hole would be nice.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 23, 2007)

Today is my birthday so I doubt I will be on Tonight ...But you never know!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Today is my birthday so I doubt I will be on Tonight ...But you never know!





Happy Birthday!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 24, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!




why thank you!   

So is the scroll of web the only purchase? Or did you want more? & Did you want to leave the items for identification?

After the wizard it will be coming up on 11am on day 2, anyplace else you want to go before you leave?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 24, 2007)

Party loot has been updated with purchase of scroll of web.  remember to update your character sheets if you want potions of CLW -- let me know how many you take so I can update the party loot.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

Duroin will take 3 potions of CLWs from the stockpile. I'll update the charsheet now.

I was thinking that the Potion of Fly that the halfling wizard has for sale may come in handy at some point if we ever have to fight any flying critters or cross any ravines or such...thoughts?

I don't think there is much left to do in town. I say we go visit this hermit in the woods, see if he is okay. Perhaps he will know something of Vraath Keep.


(Also, H4H, I noticed I never added basic equipment like backpack and bedroll to Duroin's sheet...Is it cool if I add that stuff today/tonight? Nothing of real use, just basic gear.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2007)

I think a potion of fly would be a good idea for Duroin, he has limited mobility with a 20ft move.  Is everybody cool with getting the magical equipment identified for the gp listed in the IC thread?  Seems like a good deal to me.  I'll also take 3 CLW potions.

Here is a pre-emtive plan on the keep assuming it is occupied by a large force of hobs.  I think going in during daytime would be the best bet.  I could be off base here, but I'd don't think hobs have darkvision or anything.  That would probably mean at night, when it is harder to see they are more likely to have alternative sources of detecting enemies.  Like hellhounds with scent.  I concur our best bet in getting in stealthily is by using invisibility and a silence spell.  We would have to stay together though and no climbing walls, the ropes become visible when not near our bodies.  That would surely give us away.  We would probably be best going in the front door.  When we would get inside, we should head as quickly as possible to the leader of the hobs.  We can strike him before he knows it, hopefully then the rest of them will be easy to fight.  The invisibility spells only last about 5 minutes, so we would have to be quick.  We could work out some thing to figure out when and how to attack.  Two squeezes on a shoulder is prepare to take offensive.  Duroin could hopefully be quiet enough to sneak into position(outside the silence spell)while Kirrg and I readied a charge for when Duroin gave us the signal, which would be probably cutting him up.  Thoughts?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I think a potion of fly would be a good idea for Duroin, he has limited mobility with a 20ft move.  Is everybody cool with getting the magical equipment identified for the gp listed in the IC thread?  Seems like a good deal to me.  I'll also take 3 CLW potions.




If everyone is cool with Duroin picking one up, I'll do that...I don't want to be spending all the group's resources though.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Here is a pre-emtive plan on the keep assuming it is occupied by a large force of hobs.  I think going in during daytime would be the best bet.  I could be off base here, but I'd don't think hobs have darkvision or anything.  That would probably mean at night, when it is harder to see they are more likely to have alternative sources of detecting enemies.  Like hellhounds with scent.  I concur our best bet in getting in stealthily is by using invisibility and a silence spell.  We would have to stay together though and no climbing walls, the ropes become visible when not near our bodies.  That would surely give us away.  We would probably be best going in the front door.  When we would get inside, we should head as quickly as possible to the leader of the hobs.  We can strike him before he knows it, hopefully then the rest of them will be easy to fight.  The invisibility spells only last about 5 minutes, so we would have to be quick.  We could work out some thing to figure out when and how to attack.  Two squeezes on a shoulder is prepare to take offensive.  Duroin could hopefully be quiet enough to sneak into position(outside the silence spell)while Kirrg and I readied a charge for when Duroin gave us the signal, which would be probably cutting him up.  Thoughts?




This sounds like a good plan. Of course, we should seek out Jorr first. He may have an inkling of what to expect at Vraath. Duroin _should_ be able to sneak into position without being spotted if the need arises.


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> (Also, H4H, I noticed I never added basic equipment like backpack and bedroll to Duroin's sheet...Is it cool if I add that stuff today/tonight? Nothing of real use, just basic gear.)





thats fine as long as it is bought and paid for


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I think a potion of fly would be a good idea for Duroin, he has limited mobility with a 20ft move.  Is everybody cool with getting the magical equipment identified for the gp listed in the IC thread?  Seems like a good deal to me.  I'll also take 3 CLW potions.




If you do leave the gear for IDing make sure you note it in your sheets and adjust them accordingly for the duration.

I would also need to know what you are using for weapons or armor in the meantime...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 26, 2007)

Let us be off then!


----------



## hero4hire (Jul 28, 2007)

I will be around tonight until about midnight (est) for multiple updating if you guys get your actions in.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Bad news for the whole group, including H4H.  The almighty Sage has declared that you cannot use White Raven Tactics upon yourself   Unfortunately he didn't give any reasons for his decision.  Oh well.  Make sure to stay close to me from now on.  Perhaps I can take to guarding Virashil for IC reasons


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 1, 2007)

> Originally Posted by EvolutionKB
> I think a potion of fly would be a good idea for Duroin, he has limited mobility with a 20ft move. Is everybody cool with getting the magical equipment identified for the gp listed in the IC thread? Seems like a good deal to me. I'll also take 3 CLW potions.
> 
> 
> ...




At this point, a 750 gp potion of fly is a bit much.  Once we get some serious $$, no problem, but now, we don't have too much.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Bad news for the whole group, including H4H.  The almighty Sage has declared that you cannot use White Raven Tactics upon yourself   Unfortunately he didn't give any reasons for his decision.  Oh well.  Make sure to stay close to me from now on.  Perhaps I can take to guarding Virashil for IC reasons





Bummer. Although, what does the Sage really know?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Bad news for the whole group, including H4H.  The almighty Sage has declared that you cannot use White Raven Tactics upon yourself   Unfortunately he didn't give any reasons for his decision.  Oh well.  Make sure to stay close to me from now on.  Perhaps I can take to guarding Virashil for IC reasons




If you want, I will allow you to exchange it for another manuever that Jonathan qualifies for.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Bummer. Although, what does the Sage really know?




Welcome back Rhun! Had fun I hope?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay a question to you all.

Do you wish Jorr to accompany you for planned encounters and have a share of the XP?

Or do you want him to be conveniently scouting ahead when a planned encounter happens in the woods?

You _are_ getting something for your money having Jorr as a Guide either way.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 1, 2007)

I would prefer that Jorr be a non-combatant.

After surviving a EL8 (9) encounter, we are the uber squad.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

Agreed, that old man is nothing but an exp vacuum!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2007)

We should send him out to the wagon!     Someone seeing something metallic in the water made me quickly think of a dragon, but then remembered (luckily) that the metallics are the good guys.   

By the way, please update your character sheets with how many CLW potions you took.  I will update our party loot thread.

Also, H4H gave us some sweet XP for Jorr's cabin, don't forget to update that as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> We should send him out to the wagon!     Someone seeing something metallic in the water made me quickly think of a dragon, but then remembered (luckily) that the metallics are the good guys.
> 
> By the way, please update your character sheets with how many CLW potions you took.  I will update our party loot thread.
> 
> Also, H4H gave us some sweet XP for Jorr's cabin, don't forget to update that as well.




Yup, if it aint on your sheet by the time a combat begins you will not have it available for the combat.  

It couldve gone very bad if you decided to be hostile towards the dogs. IMO players should get XP for handling situations without violence too!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 2, 2007)

New combat has begun!

Good luck heroes!!!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I can say that this is the last thing that I would have expected to appear...

This is not going to be pretty.

So, I enlarged Jonathan - I hope that is ok.  

Depending on whether Virashil knows anything about this creature will dictate further actions.  I can always enlarge Duroin or Kirrg to give them the size to combat this thing -- it looks to be about 15' across, so it has at least 10' - 15' of reach.  The enlarge will give you guys at 10' reach.  If Duroin can manuever into a flanking position, i think that would be to our advantage -- sneak attacks would be a good thing.

I am assuming that this thing will crawl up out of the river to take the fight to us -- I doubt Kirrg and Duroin will be able to stay on the causeway, unless you want Jonathan and I to withdraw to that area as well.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Duroin will definitely try to get into favorable flanking position. Hopefully the beastie will come out of the water and follow us toward dry land.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 3, 2007)

My goal by getting to dry land it to get a battle leader's charge off, so everybody knows.  H4H, now that I am large, is the shallow water still considered difficult terrain for me?  Basically I need to know if I can charge through it.  I was intially not concerned with it's reach, because when using battle leader's charge, I don't provoke any AoO for movement.  So I'd get an good attack in, then be able to go toe to toe with it.  The large size is good idea, reach is a good thing, especially if it stays in the deep water.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> H4H, now that I am large, is the shallow water still considered difficult terrain for me?  Basically I need to know if I can charge through it. .




Yes, it is still difficult terrain. The Two Feet seems like one foot of muck now.

But on a positive note the deeper bog is only considered "only" dfficult. So it is no longer quadrupled for you only doubled when you get large.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted by EvolutionKB
> H4H, now that I am large, is the shallow water still considered difficult terrain for me? Basically I need to know if I can charge through it. .




Evolution: don't forget that all your weapons have increased in one size category too -- your short sword should be base 1d8 now, longsword and warhammer should be 2d6.


Kirrg's greataxe would go from 1d12 to 3d6 if enlarged...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

And don't forget that Duroin's waraxe/shortsword combo goes from 1d10/1d6 to 2d8/1d8. Not a bad little bump.

(That is 5.5 + 3.5 = 9 average damage to 9 + 4.5 = 13.5 average damage.)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

Does Duroin Weapon Finesse or rely on strength?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 4, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Does Duroin Weapon Finesse or rely on strength?




Strength


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Strength




QFT!


( And I don't think a dwarven waraxe qualifies as a finessable weapon!  )


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, that thing has a huge reach, if it is attacking Jonathan and still covered by the river -- (or wagon?) what is providing the cover?

Should Virashil and Jonathan withdraw some back towards the causeway?

This thing looks like it has quite the damage output, so we need to remedy that by either boosting some hp and/or taking it out quickly....


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Should Virashil and Jonathan withdraw some back towards the causeway?




Absolutely. We need to draw it out onto dry ground to take it out. Hopefully now that it has a taste of Sir Jonathon's blood, that will be easier.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, I'm moving towards the causeway then.

We need fire or acid.  Something that I do not have..............

What spells does Kirrg have memorized?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't think any of us have fire or acid...which means only one thing: "RUN AWAY!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

The only person with a fire spell is Kirrg -- produce flame.

I see an everburning torch and a couple of sun rods in Jonathan's inventory, but I don't think those could be used for fire damage.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I see an everburning torch and a couple of sun rods in Jonathan's inventory, but I don't think those could be used for fire damage.




No, none of those even do 1 point of fire damage. I think we may be outmatched in this situation.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

There has got to be a way to kill this thing without cutting all its heads off -- what about attacking the body?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> There has got to be a way to kill this thing without cutting all its heads off -- what about attacking the body?




It can be done...it is just difficult. Plus, Duroin has no knowledge of how to fight a hydra. Your PC is going to have to shout some directions, I think.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

Jonathan has an elixir of flaming fists...... don't know what it does, but I am assuming that it will cause his unarmed attacks to be fiery....

Either way, Duroin is now a super-sized dwarf.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Either way, Duroin is now a super-sized dwarf.




Which means he's now Kirrg's size! 

Kirrg can cast Produce flame, which I think can lob off 5 fire thngs, but maybe a little less. Outside of that, not a lot. We can always backtrack to the main road hours away and head to the castle's front door if we can't get around this lake.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 4, 2007)

I think we can take it, if we can draw it out of the deep mud.  Killing it via removing all the heads isn't going to work -- we need to get at its body.

Also, with 6 heads, the thing is going to be deadly when we close in to melee with it, so I will start sapping the strength from it with empowered rays of enfeeblement, to make its bite much less.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2007)

An empowered ray of enfeeblement is a good idea, but only one will work I think.  I seem to recall the ray being a str penalty not damage.  Penalties stack, but I don't think they will when they come from same source(the same spell)  Magic missles are good I think.  I need some healing as well, unless somebody else can get it's total attention.  I may be taking that level of cleric sooner than I planned.  Assuming I survive this battle that is.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Also, with 6 heads, the thing is going to be deadly when we close in to melee with it, so I will start sapping the strength from it with empowered rays of enfeeblement, to make its bite much less.





Oops...5 heads. Duroin chopped one off during the last round of combat. Which means we either sear the head or it is soon going to be 7 heads.

And Evo is correct about the _Ray of Enffeblements_...they won't stack. Still, the one will help some. It should do less damage and miss more often now. Sir Jonathon needs healing badly, but Kirrg is also the only one that has a spell that can stop the creature from regrowing heads (_produce flame_).


I'm thinking Kirrg needs to heal Jonathon, and then cast a produce flame to seal the one stump...am I correct in assumming we want to go after the body instead of the heads?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

I think you hit the head, but I don't think you killed it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I think you hit the head, but I don't think you killed it.





Read the IC description:




			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Multiple heads snap at Jonathan and Duroin. *Duroin lops off one of it’s heads* that come close only to be bitten by two others. Jonathan himself is wounded yet again and is starting to feel shaky from blood lose. Only through the power of stone and drawing strength from scoring strikes on the thing keeps him up.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

Damn -- forgot about the rays not stacking.  Had visions of reducing it to 1 strength... 

Yikes.  We need to sear that stump asap -- lets target the body.

Now that its body is revealed, I will start pelting it with offensive magic.

Jonathan needs healing, but Kirrg's waraxe and fire is needed.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes...Kirrg's produce flame causes 1d6+5 damage, easily enough to sear stumps. If he can heal Jonathon, then sear the stump, he can use the rest of the spell's duration to toss the flames at the body and aid Jonathon and Duroin in laying the smack down.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey H2H...how would you rule on _tumbling_ past a hydra w/o provoking AoOs? It says add +2 to the DC for each foe after the first...but does each head count as an additional foe?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2007)

You need to consider you're in a wading pool of water too, Rhun, so that might raise the DC a little.

Kirrg has 5 minutes worth of Produce flame, which means he can lob 5 flames at him, eliminating 5 heads. Now that there's 7, 2 heads might be more manageable.

So now we have a tactics issue: Do we fight around the heads and attack the body direct? Or do we get rid of the heads one by one until there's two left, then attack the body without that much more of a threat?

Rhun: How was your trip to Seattle, by the way? That's where I'm from.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> You need to consider you're in a wading pool of water too, Rhun, so that might raise the DC a little.




Good call, I didn't think about that.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kirrg has 5 minutes worth of Produce flame, which means he can lob 5 flames at him, eliminating 5 heads. Now that there's 7, 2 heads might be more manageable.




Right. One head is already down, and if you can sear it before it comes back, that would help a lot. 5 heads is better than 7.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> So now we have a tactics issue: Do we fight around the heads and attack the body direct? Or do we get rid of the heads one by one until there's two left, then attack the body without that much more of a threat?




Duroin and Sir Jonathon are attacking the body. If Kirrg uses _Produce Flame_ he could start by searing the "dead head" and then use the rest to either take out heads from a distance, or attack the body itself. I'm guessing it will take an average of 2 flames to destroy a head (average damage 8.5), but if he gets lucky he could take out another head in one shot. 



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Rhun: How was your trip to Seattle, by the way? That's where I'm from.




I had a great time in Seattle. I actually spent about half of my time in Auburn at Emerald Downs. I went up there for a handicapping tournament. Unfortunately, I didn't win.  Seattle was great, but I'll tell you one thing: Your traffic sucks!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

My $0.02 - reserve the produce flame to sear the stump after duroin or jonathan sunders a head.  But we need to attack the body in a concerted effort - as our characters will begin to notice that the thing seems to heal its wounds each round.

I hope that H4H rolled a large number for the time to regrow the heads...

I could target heads with magic missile w/o provoking the AoO, but could also use it to attack the body to help out...  And the ice breath is always another option for damaging the body directly.  Too bad each head would not take damage as well from the area of attack.... 

If Duroin can get into flanking position, I would use snake's swiftness on him for the additional attacks -- would he get an additional full attack (meaning both hands) or just with his axe?  (with sneak attack damage, he could possibly take the thing down in one round with the large axe + short(long)sword -- 4d8 +4d6 plus 2d8+4d6 if all hit)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2007)

I think Snake Swiftness only offers one extra attack for all who qualify. I think it's feasible that Virashil and Kirrg do a magic missile - produce flame combo to take out heads. If we rid all the heads we can, then we're left with a body with only One Hydra head. Then we can all move to where we see fit, provoking only one AoO and then beat it down.

Rhun: I actually grew up in Auburn and live the next town over. Had I have known you were going to be in my area, I would've invited to you my game! And yeah, I heard that per capita, the Seattle area has the worst traffic in the country. But I know all the backroads


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2007)

From the SRD:

Targeted magical effects cannot sever a hydra’s heads (and thus must be directed at the body) unless they deal slashing damage and could be used to make sunder attempts. 

So, my magic missiles are only good against the body.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm all for attempting to kill this thing by attacking the body...we should be able to do enough damage that even with its healing it will go down in a couple of rounds. With that said, neither Duroin or Jonathon will remain standing very long if its number of attacks fo up. I say Kirrg casts produce flame to take out the one head that is already down, and then he and Virashil turn their attention to the body with more flames and magic missiles.

If Duroin can get into flanking position, we should be able to take it down quick. But that doesn't look likely.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Rhun: I actually grew up in Auburn and live the next town over. Had I have known you were going to be in my area, I would've invited to you my game! And yeah, I heard that per capita, the Seattle area has the worst traffic in the country. But I know all the backroads




I wish I would have known! That would have been a good time. Maybe next time I make it up to the area!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's to hoping Kirrg's ranged touched attacks work. He's not the most dexterous of 6'8" 300 pounders in the world. I think I'll just have him stand between Duroin and Jonathan, healing them when needed and lobbing the flames.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey H2H...how would you rule on _tumbling_ past a hydra w/o provoking AoOs? It says add +2 to the DC for each foe after the first...but does each head count as an additional foe?




Since each head gets an individual _attack of opportunity_, and you are in a bog....

DC would be 28, also you would have to tumble at half speed (10' for Duroin) in a terrain where your movement is costs _twice as much_, so literally, for a whole movement action you could move one square. Two squares as a full round action while tumbling.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2007)

Rhun - I noticed on your character sheet you still had your masterwork Studded leather listed -- I believe we sold that in town with the marauder gear?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Since each head gets an individual _attack of opportunity_, and you are in a bog....
> 
> DC would be 28, also you would have to tumble at half speed (10' for Duroin) in a terrain where your movement is costs _twice as much_, so literally, for a whole movement action you could move one square. Two squares as a full round action while tumbling.





Alright, so no bog-tumbling past the hydra. Got it!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Rhun - I noticed on your character sheet you still had your masterwork Studded leather listed -- I believe we sold that in town with the marauder gear?





Opps...I'll get that fixed!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking at the combat map, it looks like this thing was going to attack regardless of what we did -- i can't decide if it would have been better to have been attacked on the causeway...

regardless, we need to get some damage output going quickly to take it down.  Now that thing has 7 heads -- does it possess all the characteristics of a 7 headed hydra, or keep the original base 6 headed stats??


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> regardless, we need to get some damage output going quickly to take it down.  Now that thing has 7 heads -- does it possess all the characteristics of a 7 headed hydra, or keep the original base 6 headed stats??





Well, I believe we've done somewhere in the neighborhood of about 20 actual points of damage to it, after the fast healing is taken into account. We just need to continue outdamaging its fast healing to take the thing down. 

As far as the stats go, that is a question for H2H. I've always played hydras as the base stats don't increase, just the number of heads/attacks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2007)

Luckily all three of us go before its fast healing each round....

Heres to hoping that there are some crits from ya'll this turn.   

The longer this goes, the likelier we'll have to rest before arriving at the dreaded, haunted keep!!!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The longer this goes, the likelier we'll have to rest before arriving at the dreaded, haunted keep!!!




We can always rest a few miles from the dreaded, haunted keep, and head in the next day.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 7, 2007)

Plus Duroin gets to go twice.  Depending on how many of his attacks hit, we could take it down before it gets to go.  Reducing it to -10 should still kill it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Plus Duroin gets to go twice.  Depending on how many of his attacks hit, we could take it down before it gets to go.  Reducing it to -10 should still kill it.




If we all hit and do good damage, it is possible. Duroin is gonna keep chopping away at it until it stops moving and healing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2007)

On a totally unrelated front, I had been giving thought to the 3rd level spell to take when I reach level 6...

Three options I had finalized on are fireball, haste, or protection from energy.

Fireball - ranged nuke.  My cold breath would do 6d6 as well, which would be the same, but the breath is a 30' cone, rather than an aimed shot with burst radius.

Haste - all around good party buff - extra attacks, speed, ac, etc, etc.

Protection from Energy - to keep me alive in battles with either casters or creatures with breath weapons.

At this point, I am leaning to Protection from Energy, as the cold breath is a good damage dealing option to fall back on, and I have very few hp's -- any more in-game references to Tiamat, and my character will definitely be getting this.  Dragons + d4 hit die = dead PC.

So, 1st = Pro/Energy, 2nd = Haste, 3rd = Fireball at this point.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Fireball - ranged nuke.  My cold breath would do 6d6 as well, which would be the same, but the breath is a 30' cone, rather than an aimed shot with burst radius.




Of course, the benny of Fireball is the ability to singe neck stumps should we be attacked by any more hydras or other such regenerating monsters. Trolls come to mind...



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Haste - all around good party buff - extra attacks, speed, ac, etc, etc.




Always a good buff...if we can't beat them down with force, it will help us run away.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Protection from Energy - to keep me alive in battles with either casters or creatures with breath weapons.




This provides some good protection too. Very useful under the right circumstances.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2007)

True Strike may get swapped out at 6th lvl for Burning Hands.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 9, 2007)

If I use my spiritual weapon, then I have no produce flame. It's a tangled web we weave. Does Jonathan or Duroin need immediate healing? Want me to put you back at full for now? Or should I cast something else this round. I still have a Bull's Strength available too if someone wants it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> If I use my spiritual weapon, then I have no produce flame. It's a tangled web we weave. Does Jonathan or Duroin need immediate healing? Want me to put you back at full for now? Or should I cast something else this round. I still have a Bull's Strength available too if someone wants it.





No healing needed this round...looks like Duroin and Jonathon are actually in good shape after the last round. Bull's Strength could be useful for Duroin, for the sheet purpose if increasing his chance to hit. Or Kirrg can attack...whatever you think is best.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I'll be out of the heightened magic missiles this round.  The rest will be 3 missile affairs.

I can switch to the ice breath, but the damn beast then gets a reflex save for 1/2.

We need to put this down quickly, and it would help if our dwarf friend could hit the broad side of a barn.      

I figure the beast is around 40 - 45 hp at this point,  my MM takes it down to around 30 hp, and it looks like Jonathan is going to miss, so it is up to Duroin to strike it for 30 hp of damage.    

One question -- once this thing gets dropped to -1 hp, it is then knocked unconcious (and prone), if it gets to its turn and heals back up to positive numbers, then it is still prone and if it tries to get up, Jonathan and Duroin get AoO on it (and Duroin gets sneak attack damage) correct?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> One question -- once this thing gets dropped to -1 hp, it is then knocked unconcious (and prone), if it gets to its turn and heals back up to positive numbers, then it is still prone and if it tries to get up, Jonathan and Duroin get AoO on it (and Duroin gets sneak attack damage) correct?





I beleive this is correct, although the actual ruling is obviously up to H4H. Once it is knocked unconscious at -1 hit points, it can continue to heal and get back up...but, one of us can deliver a _coup de grace_ once it is down and end the threat permanently.

Getting it there is the big problem.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 9, 2007)

We shall see!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 10, 2007)

The above is correct, but no sneak attack, as it is not denied dex bonus.  As for spells, don't forget slow!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

It's not possible for Kirrg to charge the Hydra this round, is it? That would be lovely, I should think.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Almost there...


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> It's not possible for Kirrg to charge the Hydra this round, is it? That would be lovely, I should think.




Sorry no there a couple different reasons why you cant charge. Difficult terrain and allies in your way being the most notable.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

That's what I figured. I just thought it'd be mighty heroic of our dear Kirrg to charge in, fell the beast, and take all the credit.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2007)

Figures that the half-orc would charge in on the last round, when he has been hiding behind two giant figures all combat!  I was thinking of having Virashil draw her dagger and do the same thing.

Hopefully, my switching to archery will not prove a bad idea this round.  I have a feeling the giant dwarf(they cancel out) Duroin will take it down with Jonathan this round.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

You still have one round left with Prayer too, don't forget. Although I figure your amazing 22 will hit it regardless.

And what can I say about Kirrg? He likes to be appreciated.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> And what can I say about Kirrg? He likes to be appreciated.




Duroin much appreciates Kirrg's magic. The healing and the bull's strength. Now if Duroin can just hit twice this round, we shouldn't have to worry about it getting back up right away.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

You know, I was somewhat skeptical when we received our starting magic items (and noted the lack of magic armor and weapons), but now, two encounters into the campaign, we've come across with 2 magic shortswords and now 2 sets of magic armor....

I see that either our DM had a vision   , or that the dice greatly benefitted us when we received our loot.

Now, we just need to find some arcane magic using hobbies, and I'll be happy.   

Duroin with the enchanted breastplate is going to be difficult to hit -- we have our new tank, gentlemen!

Lets hold onto the +1 chain shirt until we can get a good deal on it.

All - I've moved the party loot post to the RG thread.

Evolution: I saw that the longsword on Jonathan's character sheet isn't MW -- did you not take one of the hobbies MW longswords?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

So you are all going to rest? 

I will mention two things and let you guys decide from there.

1) There may be in-game repercussions for resting often (not from my whims either)

2) It is only 10 am, you all have been awake for 4 hours.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

So:

My spells are at 5/3/4 for the day, fully healed
Duroin is close to full health
Jonathan is around 43/55
Kirrg is fully healed, just depleted of 2 of 3 3rd level spells? And a few 2nd's.  Still has all 3 charges of healing belt.

Depending on what we see at the keep, we may be able to continue on.  As, if it is 10 am, it has been a short day....


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2007)

> Depending on what we see at the keep, we may be able to continue on. As, if it is 10 am, it has been a short day....




We may not be as bad off as I initially thought.  We could press on, between my self-sufficient healing and some stealth we could make up for a lot.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

Kirrg is down all his third level spells and has his produce flame, aid, and silence as his 2nd levels. Then full first level spells. But he's game. The day's early. Maybe we can play taxidermy and skin those water-logged hobgoblins, slap them on as jumpers and try to blend in. Sounds good? Okay I'm ready.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

We should at least scout out the keep before resting. I've heard that RHoD is somewhat time-driven, so we need to watch ourselves. We can at least get an idea of what awaits us before crashing for the night.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

I just want to say that this group really works well together, both as characters and as player/dm. Everyone is always on top of everything. It's very regular and smooth.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

What ethandrew said. This is a great group, and we all know how to work it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2007)

> Maybe we can play taxidermy and skin those water-logged hobgoblins, slap them on as jumpers and try to blend in. Sounds good?




I like the cut of your jib, sailor!

Jonathan could drink a CLW potion or two if needed to heal up -- we've got 5 left in the party loot, beyond what you and Duroin put into your inventories.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2007)

The cure potion will probably do me well.  I'll take care of that in game a little later tonight.  Thoughts on switching out Action before thought for the keep?  It allows a concentration check instead of a reflex save.  I would probably go with readying douse the flames(if attack hits, opponent can't make AoO) or Leading the attack (if my attack hits, allies gain a +4 morale to hit that opponent for 1 round).  We'll see how many hell hounds we think there may be from the scouts.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2007)

Just for the record: If anyone else did want the mithral breastplate, just say so. It probably is suited best for Duroin, considering its ACP is less than that of the chain shirt, but I don't want to seem greedy when it comes to gear!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the Kudos guys. 

I am glad to have such great players enjoying themselves. 

I meant to update last night, but got wrapped up in other stuff.

I will be updating late tonight/early monday morning.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Swapped out Lesser Vigor and Bane for two CLW. Good rolls put both of them at full with a 12 and an 11.




I dont have the spell compendium handy but isnt Lesser Vigor superior to Cure Light Wounds? (at least out of combat) I think it heals 15 points over 15 rounds as opposed to 1d8+5 (max 13 points)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just for the record: If anyone else did want the mithral breastplate, just say so. It probably is suited best for Duroin, considering its ACP is less than that of the chain shirt, but I don't want to seem greedy when it comes to gear!




Looks like it is yours. Make sure it is on your sheet.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I dont have the spell compendium handy but isnt Lesser Vigor superior to Cure Light Wounds? (at least out of combat) I think it heals 15 points over 15 rounds as opposed to 1d8+5 (max 13 points)





This is true. In non-combat, the vigor spells are superior to their "cure" counterparts.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Looks like it is yours. Make sure it is on your sheet.





Done!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I dont have the spell compendium handy but isnt Lesser Vigor superior to Cure Light Wounds? (at least out of combat) I think it heals 15 points over 15 rounds as opposed to 1d8+5 (max 13 points)




Yep, but the way I figured, Jonathan was only down 5, my CLW did that no problem, I didn't have my SC handy (or rather, I didn't want to roll back 10 feet to get it off my shelf) so I wasn't sure how much Lesser Vigor did. Anyway, that's my story. It all worked out for the best!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2007)

I say we let Duroin do some initial scouting, and then use the inivisibility/silence combo to move into the keep and kill anyone we see before the alarm can be raised.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 13, 2007)

We can buff him up a lot. I believe I still have an Aid and Protection vs Evil available for him.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 14, 2007)

Agreed, let Duroin do some scouting, looking for entrances and enemies and such.  I'm going to change out Action Before Thought.  If Duroin can't find a suitable entrance, we may have to risk climbing a rope in.  Once we are in, we find the leader if possible and take him out.  We then strategically fight or retreat our way out.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Agreed, let Duroin do some scouting, looking for entrances and enemies and such.  I'm going to change out Action Before Thought.  If Duroin can't find a suitable entrance, we may have to risk climbing a rope in.  Once we are in, we find the leader if possible and take him out.  We then strategically fight or retreat our way out.




what spells if any are you casting on Duroin? and how far up the path are you going to cast them.

how far up does Duroin start to hide/move silent? and how long will you allow Duroin to scout ahead before doinfg something? any actions while waiting?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> what spells if any are you casting on Duroin? and how far up the path are you going to cast them.
> 
> how far up does Duroin start to hide/move silent? and how long will you allow Duroin to scout ahead before doinfg something? any actions while waiting?





No spells on Duroin for now. He will begin move silent/hide as soon as he moves away from the group into the trees. I would like him to do a circuit of the clearing (?) in which the keeps sits, but he will remain in the trees and shadows. Not sure how long that will take.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> No spells on Duroin for now. He will begin move silent/hide as soon as he moves away from the group into the trees. I would like him to do a circuit of the clearing (?) in which the keeps sits, but he will remain in the trees and shadows. Not sure how long that will take.




Okay no problem, and what will the group do while he is gone? How long are you willing to wait?

Currently you are a 5 minute hike away _using the trail_ from the keep.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2007)

Half an hour to an hour I'll wait.  Five minutes in prayer rereadying manuvers.  The remainder of the time I assume we are quietly discussing plans on entrance, combat tactics, our formation, and signals using touch instead of sight or sound.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

I am hereby announcing that at 630pm tomorrow I am converting the campaign to *4e!*





.....Just kidding! 

Left the adventure at home...Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am hereby announcing that at 630pm tomorrow I am converting the campaign to *4e!*




Hee hee. Don't you have to at least wait for the books to come out next year?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2007)

so much for my plans of updating last night....YEEESH!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> so much for my plans of updating last night....YEEESH!





You're getting as bad as me, H4H!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You're getting as bad as me, H4H!




Well I tried! Between the hours of 6 and 12 I tried about a dozen times.

I got through, typed up a post, hit _submit reply_ and lost it....


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Well I tried! Between the hours of 6 and 12 I tried about a dozen times.
> 
> I got through, typed up a post, hit _submit reply_ and lost it....





Yep...I write all of my posts up in notepad and then copy them over just because of that very thing!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

So... 

1) Jorr confirms goblinoid activity on the path to Vraath Keep
2) Duroin does not spy any sentries or guards

Are goblinoids usually nocturnal?  If not, either they are laying in wait (possibly have already spotted us --advanced scouts, etc) Or they are pre-occupied with something going on inside on of the buildings.

I saw we advance on the keep and try to (as quiet as we can) gain entry -- maybe through the crumbled wall? or just through the front doors...  Although some surprise would be nice -- all of you walking garbage cans (metal clad) will make going unnoticed difficult.

We still can invisible ourselves when we get close....


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

*1) Jorr confirms goblinoid activity on the path to Vraath Keep*

Correct

*2) Duroin does not spy any sentries or guards*

Correct

*Are goblinoids usually nocturnal? * 

Jorr can confirm that Goblinoids are nocturnal hunters that can see in the Dark.
He also goes on tosay some other choice things about Goblins eating thier young, sleeping in thier own refuse...etc...etc...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2007)

So, the goblins/hobgoblins could either be sleeping, hiding, or away pillaging.

If we don't find any bodies in the keep, we may want to wait until nightfall and possibly spring a trap if we find evidence that people have been living there recently -- they could be on there way back, but that doesn't jive well with them being somewhat nocturnal.

Hopefully they are all asleep and we can slit their throats while they lie -- but they would have sentries posted if they aren't completely stupid.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

3d aid to help visualize keep


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2007)

Very cool.  

I'm touched that you would build that for us.   

So, Duroin wants to go in thru the broken wall, which looks to be on the left side in the picture -- between the tower and the front?

Also -- there is a little guardhouse out front?  Did Duroin look into it when he was here before?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

Very cool! Did that come with the module?



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> So, Duroin wants to go in thru the broken wall, which looks to be on the left side in the picture -- between the tower and the front?




Correct, in from the left hand side. This is away from the path, and (by my reasoning) less likely to be watched than the gatehouse entry.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Also -- there is a little guardhouse out front?  Did Duroin look into it when he was here before?




Duroin did not look *IN* the little building outfront, but he did look around for guards so I am assuming nobody was in there.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

*Very cool.  

I'm touched that you would build that for us.   * 

I cannot claim credit for building it.   

*So, Duroin wants to go in thru the broken wall, which looks to be on the left side in the picture -- between the tower and the front?*

Yes! A collapsed section of wall is there, one would have to traverse a pile of masonry and debris. To enter through there. Though it doesnt look like a hard feat to accomplish.

*Also -- there is a little guardhouse out front?  Did Duroin look into it when he was here before?*

Duroin moved into position to look through the hole in the wall but did not look at the small wooden building mentioned. He heard or saw no movement from it in his 10-15 minutes of observing the place.

*Very cool! Did that come with the module?*

I wish!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 26, 2007)

That is indeed very cool.  We have a grid, but as fancy as we got in our games were a bunch of old blue little plastic counters.  Just lettin' you guys know as well (because some people may miss it)that I may not be able to post until Thursday.  I am going to try to make it to the library to post while I wait for the internet to be hooked up at my new place.  
Shouldn't interfere too much, but I can't post for a day, I won't be gone long.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Evo.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2007)

Technically, if Duroin can get into the proper position, I think he can sneak attack both of the wolves from invisibility with two-weapon fighting.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2007)

As long as you take both down in one swing, that is acceptable.   

I'm going to hang back in this encounter -- as so far it is only 2 goblins on wolves, something the three of you can probably mop up fairly easily.

Now, if this turns into another marauder encounter, with reinforcements each round, then I'll rethink things.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm going to hang back in this encounter -- as so far it is only 2 goblins on wolves, something the three of you can probably mop up fairly easily.
> 
> Now, if this turns into another marauder encounter, with reinforcements each round, then I'll rethink things.





I have a bad feeling about this...we are standing in the middle of an apparently enemy held keep, and we've used up much of our magic for the day. Whatever happens, don't let the escape route be cut off, as we may be forced to initiate a strategic withdrawal if it does turn out to be a reinforcement encounter.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm going to hang back in this encounter -- as so far it is only 2 goblins on wolves, something the three of you can probably mop up fairly easily.




Actually, upon further review, the IC thread says "Massive wolf-creatures." Now wolves aren't that bad...but I don't know what exactly a "massive wolf-creature" is. Perhaps dire wolves, which are significantly tougher than a normal wolf. I think Duroin will go back to focusing on a single foe with his sneak attacks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2007)

On a completely megagaming front, I suspect these to be Worgs or Dire Wolves if they are not normal ones, Virashil will try a knowledge check (arcana) as worgs happen to be medium magical beasts, and she may know something about them, but wolves and dire wolves are unmagical animals..... (thumbs crossed)

I've got 4 of my lvl 2 spell slots left, so that will be 4 blasts (4d6) of ice breath, if needed.

But it is time for you melee types to earn your chops!    

I don't see any of these creatures having 6 (7) heads and fast healing 16.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

Good deal, made it to the library today.  I didn't miss much.  If we can keep our standard theme of updating I may not miss a beat.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's hoping that there aren't any reinforcements!

(Plus, I hate to see our IG or OOC thread fall off the front page!)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Here's hoping that there aren't any reinforcements!
> 
> (Plus, I hate to see our IG or OOC thread fall off the front page!)





I sooooooo hope you knocked on wood when you said that.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think I did....     

Glad I'm still invisible then.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry RL intervenes I havent forgotten you though.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> sorry RL intervenes I havent forgotten you though.




Okay had some computer issues, hopefully I fixed it though.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 6, 2007)

I realize now that this module will have combats that have reinforcements coming every round.....

And, will you melee types please hit something??


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh low blow! Why don't you make your phantom image dance long enough to distract them?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 6, 2007)

I can only imagine what will show up next round -- possibly Tiamat herself??


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I can only imagine what will show up next round -- possibly Tiamat herself??




Wait and see!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2007)

I told you to knock on wood!!! Ugh!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

I was knocking on a freakin' forest.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully Evo will be able to post tonight so I can send in more reinforcements.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

So who wants to hear that the cleric only has one 2nd level spell and two 1st? Nobody? Me either.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, you still have all 3 charges left in your healing belt -- that is 2d8 per charge used singly, or 4d8 if you use all 3 at one.  Plus we've got potions o' plenty, so we should be fine as far as healing goes, but we need to start taking down some foes... who knows how many will show up next round.

I'll probably move into position to hit both worgs and riders with ice breath next round.  But this manticore is going to be trouble -- we are not very ranged equiped (besides myself, and with a wizards BAB, it isn't pretty)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm. I hate to say this but... Tactical Withdrawl?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

We need to drop some of these creatures fast.

How did I know reinforcements were on their way???


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> We need to drop some of these creatures fast.
> 
> How did I know reinforcements were on their way???




Could've been the goblins screams for help.

Or maybe when I said _"...so I can send in more reinforcements"_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 7, 2007)

We are in trouble now.  Where do we go?  Withdraw from the keep totally?  Or high tail it to the room where the worg/goblins came out of and make a stand?  Or stand and fight?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

At the moment, we're pretty much surrounded by enemies, retreating now would be a hail of AoO.

On another note, with all of the discussion at the start of the adventure about Kirrg going with a standard great axe with power attack, or a large one with monkey grip, would it be ironic if the minotaur's large great axe was magical?  Someone tell Alanis she is on in 5...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

And who says there aren't more reinforcements behind these ones?


Pulling back into the chamber the worgs came from sounds like it might be a good idea...it will at least keep us from being surrounded. Of course, we would also not have any escape routes.

We could also flee the keep...Duroin probably couldn't outrun the enemy, though. He could hide once we hit the treeline.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

I am highly doubtful that we would be able to lose our pursuers:

1) They are faster than us - the worgs and the manticore would be much faster than 20' move
2) They have scent

We should try and fall back into a more defensible position

I am probably going to break my invisibility and hit all of the creatures near me with ice breath this round (as they have me penned in, but also because there are a huge group of them clustered together).  But I fear that I may attract the unwanted attention of the minotaur who could drop me in one blow.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I am probably going to break my invisibility and hit all of the creatures near me with ice breath this round (as they have me penned in, but also because there are a huge group of them clustered together).  But I fear that I may attract the unwanted attention of the minotaur who could drop me in one blow.





You should be able to drop the lesser foes with your breath though, right? And don't you have mirror image up? That should at least protect you from 1 round with the minotaur.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

Cursed dice!  4d6 = 12 hp...    

I am looking forward to getting 3rd level spell access....

I do have 4 images, so the big bad bull only has a 20% chance of attacking the real me, but I doubt I will drop any of the smaller fish this round with 12 hp.  Next round, I'm sure some will drop - -as I may use my scroll of lightning bolt if they stay good and linear.

I would have used it this round, but I doubt I would have been able to read an invisible scroll.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, ethandrew...nice tactic using the boots to knock them down so they fail their reflex saves. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

You get a golf clap for the use of the boots o' stompin'.

I wouldn't have thought of that in a long time.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought about it while writing my tactical withdrawal, the digging in of my boots to propel my fleeing self  Nah, I hate the 13 DC, so low, but if they fail they freeze, right? Better than swinging and missing, and Hobs and Minotaurs probably aren't the most dextrous.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2007)

Now if I could find a use for the brute ring....


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

How about a repeat of the same tactics? It kept us alive for one round, let's see if we can get lucky and have more fall this time? Boots o' Stompin' and Breath o' Icin'? Go team go! Problem with retreat is that Kirrg is the only one not boxed in. Problem with going into the building is we've no idea what's in there. Although it's possible we could bottle-neck 'em and attack as they come in.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 8, 2007)

Due to White Raven Tactics Kirrg now goes on Initiative 3.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Really? Hmm. I didn't know it changed initiative, but then again I never took a look-see at what it did in the first place.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2007)

I need someone to take the minotaur's attention -- he'll absolutely shred me next round.  If not, I'll need to turn myself invisible for the meantime.  

Paging Mr. Meatshield....  Pick up the white courtesy phone...  (Evo, that be you.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll take him in the coming round, as soon as I stop rollin' nat ones   :\


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 10, 2007)

That was a strange turn of events.  The gobo retreatin' opening a way towards the open doors.  Withdraw now or bring the fight to the minotaur/hobs?  As of right now I am in favor of standing and fighting...if we can line up Virashil for a blast of cold.  The mino is on the ground, so it's possible we can all get away w/o getting hit by AoOs.  Thoughts?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

The minotaur has lost its dex bonus while being on the ground. If Duroin can hit, sneak attack applies. I can see if I can't go over and heal Duroin a spot, or if you'd rather, I can stand and attack. If we have a way of getting Duroin an extra attack, via snake swiftness or WRT, then we should.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> The minotaur has lost its dex bonus while being on the ground. If Duroin can hit, sneak attack applies. I can see if I can't go over and heal Duroin a spot, or if you'd rather, I can stand and attack.





Well, if Duroin can hit him on the ground and sneak attack applies, he should be able to get some good damage on him. The dwarf definitely needs some healing though...the minotaur can kill him with one hit as it stands now.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

I know, you just can't let him stand up. It'd provoke an attack of opportunity from the three of you. Obviously Virashil won't attack, but that's two more attacks to hit him. He's at -4 to his AC right now being prone, so now's our shot.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the hell out of dodge.  Was able to line up a blast of cold, but the dice have been sub-average...  at least he'll fail his saving throw, but 11 damage is not too good.

The manticore is waiting for something, which makes me think that we haven't even seen the true leader yet.  

I did give some thought to letting the lightning bolt rip thru the minotaur and hobbie, while still hitting the fleeing worgs and riders, but thought that hitting all of the remaining foes would be wiser.  (but not as satisfying as dropping one of those damn gobbies.)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I did give some thought to letting the lightning bolt rip thru the minotaur and hobbie, while still hitting the fleeing worgs and riders, but thought that hitting all of the remaining foes would be wiser.  (but not as satisfying as dropping one of those damn gobbies.)





Save the lightning bolts for the BBEG or the Manticore. With your breath, the Minotaur has taken 21 damage with Duroin's 10 from last round. With AoOs from Duroin, Kirrg and Jonathon, we should be able to put the beastie down pretty quick.

I'm not worried about the normal hobgobs, but also remember we still have the worg riders to deal with.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

Something tells me the worg and riders are not coming back.

But the master of the manticore will be entering the scene soon, I would assume.

I'm probably going to drink my potion of barkskin next round in preparation for dodging manticore spikes.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2007)

If the opportunity comes, I'd suggest taking potions if you need to. I believe Kirrg only has one 2nd level spell and two 1sts. But we got this. Easy does it.

S@S, how many times can you ice burst? I think another one in the following round could really help too.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

I can use ice breath as many times as I have spell slots.  The strength of it depends on the level of spell expended -- 2d6 per level.  So I only have one more 2nd level spell slot (4d6) left and 3 1st level slots (which would be 2d6).  

Rhun - remember, I hit the minotaur with ice breath last round as well, but I am assuming it made its reflex save and took only 6 pts of damage, so I would speculate that he is up to about 27 damage right now (possibly 33, but doubtful).  Two sneak attacks would probably kill it.

I'm hoping that the ice breath this round at least knocks down a few of the hob regulars.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 11, 2007)

He is JUST prone, not denied dex, so no SA.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2007)

the dice have been kind to you, evo.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

s@s, I believe the damage h4h posts at the end of each combat summary is a total of what has been lost to that point in combat. So the 20 that is listed now is the total you've lost, not the total for that particular round. So, if at 21 HP and full to start the combat, you should be at 1, and thus alive, and thus appreciative of the intricacies of elven cardiovascular anatomy.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks -- I will take another look, although who doesn't enjoy being unconscious?  Maybe I'll just lay down prone and play dead. 

I think if we kill the bugbear, his manticore friend may leave us.

But I am also shocked, SHOCKED, I say, that none of the regular hobgoblins are unconscious..


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

They've been busying quaffing potions instead of attacking. Their time will come.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm shocked by the sheer difficulty of the battles we have faced so far. Any one of them could have ended up a TPK, and this one still might. Definitely a challenging adventure.


Let's hope Sir Jonathon and Duroin can chop through the cannon fodder this round and then engage the BBEGs (bugbear and manticore).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't like the fact that the bugbear dude is on the upperwalkway.

I don't see a pathway up to meet him.  Plus, the manticore will probably hang out and pelt us from afar -- we don't have many ranged combat options.

But I agree that this adventure has been heavy on very difficult encounters -- all having the possibility to kill the entire party.  If the Worgs hadn't run off, we would still be in dire straights, as we only nicked one of the riders, and not much damage was done to the wolves.

If the manticore had engaged at the beginning of the fight, we'd be toast.

I count so far, 2 CL2 foes (Worgs), 1 CL4 (Minotaur), 1 CL5 (Manticore), 4 Hobbies (CL1?), a bugbear (CL2 or 3?)....

Do we get xp for the Worgs, even though we didn't kill them?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

All in the same day of a Hydra, which exhausted a lot of Kirrg's magical abilities. It's tough.

I say once we kill these hobs, we book it for the building behind us, hole up and make our stand where the manticore can't just pelt us.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

You can rest assured that I will be diving through the wall next round and drinking another potion, I'm too delicate for javelin sized spikes.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

If we can get through the hobbies, we can seek shelter in the buildings to force the manticore and/or bugbear to come to us.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Thanks -- I will take another look, although who doesn't enjoy being unconscious?  Maybe I'll just lay down prone and play dead.




Yes 20 is the total damage she has in the fight thus far.






> But I am also shocked, SHOCKED, I say, that none of the regular hobgoblins are unconscious..




The miracles of healing potions.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm shocked by the sheer difficulty of the battles we have faced so far. Any one of them could have ended up a TPK, and this one still might. Definitely a challenging adventure.




If it were easy any villager would be doing it.   

You guys really seem to have rough starts in fights but then start puilling together with tactics and teamwork.

I am doing the module "as is" for encounters written. Hopefully you guys are enjoying yourselves.

I will warn you though; the fights? They don't get any easier....


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I don't like the fact that the bugbear dude is on the upperwalkway.
> 
> I don't see a pathway up to meet him.  Plus, the manticore will probably hang out and pelt us from afar -- we don't have many ranged combat options.




The Bugbear came from the tower's second floor. So your options to close on him are to climb or to go into the tower.




> But I agree that this adventure has been heavy on very difficult encounters -- all having the possibility to kill the entire party.  If the Worgs hadn't run off, we would still be in dire straights, as we only nicked one of the riders, and not much damage was done to the wolves.




Actually rider1 took 75% (or more) of his hp and worg2 took 75% (or more) of his hp.
Tactics wise the adventure dictated if the rider or a worg were damaged to a certain point they would flee. Unfortunately the Hobbies are a bit more zealous.



> If the manticore had engaged at the beginning of the fight, we'd be toast.




Fortunately you guys just didnt attack it when it showed. THEN you would be toast. The module also stated he would "attack only if attacked" or ordered to by the BBEG



> I count so far, 2 CL2 foes (Worgs), 1 CL4 (Minotaur), 1 CL5 (Manticore), 4 Hobbies (CL1?), a bugbear (CL2 or 3?)....
> 
> Do we get xp for the Worgs, even though we didn't kill them?




Yes, you all definitely "defeated" them.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am doing the module "as is" for encounters written. Hopefully you guys are enjoying yourselves.
> 
> I will warn you though; the fights? They don't get any easier....




Actually, I am really enjoying this adventure. Based on what I've seen so far, I definitely plan on picking up the module at some time in the future (once we are done, of course).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

I've really like the module so far -- very challenging, but also exciting.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with all said.  Very difficult fights, but we are pulling through.  I am going to use a WRT on Vira ASAP so she can get to cover.  The big bugbear is probably a highly leveled BBEG.  We should take fight foot steps as much as possible to get closer to the door.  Withdrawing towards the building wouldn't be a bad idea either, then we can fight one at a time.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 14, 2007)

I do like the module too, it's good to be humbling and really forces good tactics and persistence. I've seen a few other recruitment threads for the RHoD and people are looking for 5-6 PCs and I scoff in superiority.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

Heh! Less players means More XP! 

I am going to wait to see what Virshal's extra actions are before updating.. What she does may have  ramifications for her or the baddies or both!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

OK, I decided to jump through the rubble into the Worg building.  I'm hoping I can take shelter there for a round or two and recovery (read: CLW potions, Mirror Image/Invisibility)

Depending on what the Bugbear does (if he is the BBEG, we don't want him to get away) will probably influence our tactics.  

If he comes down off of the wall, then we can maybe dogpile and grapple him?  Subdue and pump for information?  Or outright kill him.  

One or two of us could sneak up while invisible..


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OK, I decided to jump through the rubble into the Worg building.  I'm hoping I can take shelter there for a round or two and recovery (read: CLW potions, Mirror Image/Invisibility)




It doesn't look particularly big to Virishal. She _might_ be able to squeeze through or she might get stuck.

With that knowledge do you still wish to attempt?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

Yikes. OK.  I don't want to get stuck and then get a volley of manticore spikes in my @ss.

I'll stay where I am and drink another CLW potion then.

One thing that has me thinking... this bugbear fellow -- he walks out onto the second story wall with a buckler, morningstar, and possibly leather armor.  I don't see a ranged attack weapon on his person...  I think he may have a trick or two up his sleeve, as I doubt that he is going to just sit there and do nothing, or just watch his manticore friend pelt us with spikes...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> One thing that has me thinking... this bugbear fellow -- he walks out onto the second story wall with a buckler, morningstar, and possibly leather armor.  I don't see a ranged attack weapon on his person...  I think he may have a trick or two up his sleeve, as I doubt that he is going to just sit there and do nothing, or just watch his manticore friend pelt us with spikes...





He could be a spellcaster of some sort, too. I wouldn't put anything past this adventure.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2007)

At least the bugbear is convinced we don't have a shot.  

With me in melee with a damn hobgoblin and 4 hp left, I'm going to need some help, I figure he has at least 11 hp of damage on him (assuming he made both reflex rolls against the ice breath), since Hob4 has not drank any potions according to the battle log.

If I magic missile him with cast defensively, I have a 55% chance of the spell working, but I am sure he'll drop.  If I don't cast defensively, then he'll get an AoO and possibly drop me.  I also could drop my longbow and pull out my longsword, but then again, my +3 attack with that isn't too good -- again, about a 50% chance of hitting.

But I need some healing if anyone has some to spare (like most of us), if I am going to be a factor in the rest of the battle.

But it looks like we're getting some good attack rolls this round, so hopefully the cannon fodder will drop.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you need to focus on surviving. Anyone of us can drop this round, but Virashil is the one threatened most, ie. least armored, lowest hitpoints, etc. What does your MM deal? 4d4+4 or 2d4+4? Unless someone pulls off to attack your hob (which we can't do unless we accept massive AoO's), maybe a tactical withdraw? Can you cast defensively or 5' step, become invisible and get the hell out of dodge?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I got a good roll for the cast defensively check, so I think the 9 damage should drop him and give me some breathing room.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 16, 2007)

If Virashil and Kirrg drop their hobbies this round why don't you guys retreat towards the building where the worgs/goblins came out of.  Between Duroin's current hp and my ability to negate up to 10pts of damage a round through stone power's temporary hp we should be able to handle the stragglers until the manticore decides to come down.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 16, 2007)

I say Virashil procures a scroll of permanent and a scroll of magnificent mansion and casts us a refuge that we could live and feast in forever.

If Kirrg drops his opponent, he can get into the Worg's Hold. I'd like for him to still get an attack in, but I understand his survival is important. This is a tough fight, and I'd much rather him stay out there, providing a flanking bonus with his big ol' Axe. We'll see what the situation dictates, but I believe withdrawing to be prudent.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2007)

Update is up.

The Hobbies seem like they are on thier last legs. But that pesky Manticore is as fresh as a daisy!

Has the tide turned for our heroes? Or have they just been softened up to become Manticore food?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

GAH!  Why does everything in this module have class levels????    That damn hobbie has taken at least 20 hp of damage and is still walking!

I need Duroin to come sneak attack the hell out of #4 to help me out.  I don't want to burn another spell slot on a hobbie, and I can't drink a potion with him sweatin' me.

And does the manticore prefer light or dark meat?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> GAH!  Why does everything in this module have class levels????    That damn hobbie has taken at least 20 hp of damage and is still walking!
> 
> I need Duroin to come sneak attack the hell out of #4 to help me out.  I don't want to burn another spell slot on a hobbie, and I can't drink a potion with him sweatin' me.
> 
> And does the manticore prefer light or dark meat?




I will say your HP guesstimate is pretty accurate.

To get a flank bonus (and hence a sneak attack) you would actually have to "threaten" a target. Currently Virishal does not yet "threaten" Hobby4.

...and The Manticore prefers _fresh_ meat.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

changed my mind.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, the fodder has been dealt with...now let's see if any of us survive the big baddies.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, the manticore just got a lot less effective in melee, with 9 strength being drained, hopefully that will keep you melee types from dropping so fast.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, the manticore just got a lot less effective in melee, with 9 strength being drained, hopefully that will keep you melee types from dropping so fast.




Excellent move. That should help a lot. And when Kirrg comes back to the combat next round, a 5' step should put Duroin into a flanking position.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 17, 2007)

If and when the bugbear reappears, would it be prudent to have you strong, burly types rush him and grapple?  I'm not too familiar with what can be achieved via grappling though.

He's likely a cleric of tiamat - and I think Kirrg has used up his silence spell slot.

H4H: We have about 8 or so CLW potions in the 'party' inventory.  Where would you rule that these are located?

Evo: Please move to M7 instead of M6, so I have a clear Line of sight to the manticore.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, needed the Silence spell (which I hadn't cast). Going a little metagamey, I think a 12 Touch hits a manticore, so this should be quite nice. As for grappling the bugbear, Duroin should _not_ be the one to do it, as since being grappled denies you your dex bonus, without such, Duroin can sneak attack him. Let me see what spells I have left, I need to dig through this thread. I think it's on page 4.

Edit: Okay, so I dug through, and here's what I've got left:

1st: Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, and my domains of Magic Weapon or Cause Fear
2nd: Aid

I also have one 2d8 Charge on my healing belt.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

What we need now is for Kirrg to come back and attack the Manticore, allowing Duroin to sneak attack. Between Kirrg, Duroin and Sir Jonathon, and Virshil's magic missiles, we could conceivably take the manticore down in another round.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2007)

I just needed to heal. With one smite left, and the thing enfeebled so much, it should go down quickly. Plus side, don't manticores only have 24 thorns per 24 hours? I think it's used that much. My next round, Kirrg will attack at +11 (+13 if Flanking) at 1d12+9. Then there's power attack, which my max would be 3. So total, I could attack at +10 dealing 1d12+15.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I just needed to heal. With one smite left, and the thing enfeebled so much, it should go down quickly. Plus side, don't manticores only have 24 thorns per 24 hours? I think it's used that much. My next round, Kirrg will attack at +11 (+13 if Flanking) at 1d12+9. Then there's power attack, which my max would be 3. So total, I could attack at +10 dealing 1d12+15.





Right, and if Duroin can get into flanking position, he could possibly do some good damage too with +2d6 on two attacks.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2007)

What's a manticore at, 50-60 hp? It's possible if we all roll well we could take it down in one round. If not, two.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> What's a manticore at, 50-60 hp? It's possible if we all roll well we could take it down in one round. If not, two.





Who knows in this adventure? It probably has class levels!!!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Who knows in this adventure? It probably has class levels!!!




It, too, is a cleric of Tiamat.



			
				Ethandrew said:
			
		

> Going a little metagamey, I think a 12 Touch hits a manticore, so this should be quite nice.




Yes, if Jonathan isn't in the way.  Also, don't forget the 2 hp of healing you got from Jonathan last round.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H: We have about 8 or so CLW potions in the 'party' inventory.  Where would you rule that these are located?
> 
> .




I am very clear that if it is not on a player's sheet by the time a battle starts s/he wont have access to it for the fight.

Though since you have  taken the extra responsibility and been maintaining the inventory I will allow Virishal access to any unclaimed potions.

Those who survive the encounter will be levelling up. This is a good time to get sheets straight again.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I was torn between the battle leaders charge and the mountain hammer. I went with the hammer because I could gain temp hp and not fall.  If I had used the charge, I probably would have hit(21 w/charge) and done around 25 or so damage, but then I would fall unconscious.  I figured I had better use stone power/mountain hammer, hope I roll high and hit, and then get lucky and the manticore doesn't hit me next round.  As is, I rolled low with the hammer and probably missed.  The bright side is the temp hp will absorb all my DDP, so I'll have few hp left.  Hopefully if it does hit me and I drop, it will stop attacking me and focus on you guys.  Hopefully then you guys can knock it out before I bleed out.  I'm taking that level of cleric next, if I live.  Getting rid of the domains for domain feats as decribed in Complete Champion,  if that is okay H4H, of course.  If not I'm going another level of crusader and getting the next higher level healing attack 3d6+IL.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 18, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Getting rid of the domains for domain feats as decribed in Complete Champion,  if that is okay H4H, of course.  If not I'm going another level of crusader and getting the next higher level healing attack 3d6+IL.




Rereading this I am not sure what "getting rid of domains for domain feats" means but I will look into it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

Hero4Hire said:
			
		

> Those who survive the encounter will be levelling up.




Which means: Tiamat is in the tower.



			
				Hero4Hire said:
			
		

> Though since you have taken the extra responsibility and been maintaining the inventory I will allow Virishal access to any unclaimed potions.




My thought process here is that if we have a few rounds of respite if/when we drop the manticore, Virashil could pass a few out if needed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 18, 2007)

> Rereading this I am not sure what "getting rid of domains for domain feats" means but I will look into it.




Well the basics of it are:  As a normal character you can only have a limited number of domain feats, two if they are similar in style for your character(Like animal and plant devotion feats for a druid).  If one is a cleric they can sacrifice their domains(spells from those as well as granted powers)to choose the corresponding domain feat(to gain up to three total).  For Sir Jonathan, I had planned to take the level in cleric(I've been trying to point this out IC), and sacrifice the domains for the Law and Good devotion feats.  I'd have little to gain from the levels of cleric otherwise(my Wis is 10), this way I could still fufill my roles as tank(Law domain grants 1/day +3 to AC or +3 to attack, switchable every round) and my role and party enhancer(Good grants DR 2/Evil).


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 18, 2007)

I would allow the Feats, but probably not replacing domains.

 I would suggest you do not take cleric. Being restricted to _zero level spells_ isn't too useful.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 18, 2007)

Duroin, maybe a 5' step diagonal to flank? If you delay until my turn, then we both get the benefit and you get to sneak attack.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Duroin, maybe a 5' step diagonal to flank? If you delay until my turn, then we both get the benefit and you get to sneak attack.




Already noted that!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the map may be incorrect -- right now Duroin is sitting in M6 (instead of M8, which is what Rhun posted in his action for last round) -- am I reading the map wrong?

Does Duroin's counter just need to be moved to M8?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 18, 2007)

Nooo, I think I was just incorrect. I thought Jonathan's token was Duroin's. But Hero's already noted this as well. Hmmmm. What to do...


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I think the map may be incorrect -- right now Duroin is sitting in M6 (instead of M8, which is what Rhun posted in his action for last round) -- am I reading the map wrong?
> 
> Does Duroin's counter just need to be moved to M8?




Map is fixed. Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2007)

With Kirrg back in the battle, hopefully we can take this blighter down quick-like. We just need Virashil to keep her eyes open for reinforcments coming from the tower.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't see much from my vantage point, I'm assuming.  

If the manticore is still up next round, I'll hit Duroin with a snake's swiftness.

I need a tad more healing, as I go after the bugbear with 6 hp.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 18, 2007)

Kirrg has One 7-21 HP healed, Two 6-13, and One 2-16 from his belt. So if we have a few rounds, I can do my Sacred Boost, which auto maximizes healing within the next round.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I should hit with that leading the attack, so Kirrg(not that he needs it) and Durion get a +4 on all attacks.  Next round I'll get crusader's strike, I'll use it on myself so if I hit I get back 8-13 hp.  Hopefully we we fight that bugbear his is alone this time.  I have a feeling he won't wait long enough for more than a few rounds though.  Hopefully he is alone though.  I also think he might be a cleric.  If my chronocharm doesn't get used on the manticore, I'll have it in reserve for any rays the cleric might be shooting.

H4H, Assuming I was going to make it to level 8, I planned on putting my ability point to Wis, that would give me 1st level spells.  I thought the bonuses I'd get from the free feats would be more beneficial than 1 level of crusader.  But if you rule that I can only take the feats in slots, then I'll probably keep going crusader.  I've already kind of know what feats I want anyway.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

[Domains for Domain Feats seems like _too good_ of a trade. A 10 wis cleric gives up very little to get a LOT. My Spidey-sense is tingling so I am going to have to say *No.* however I will allow The Domain Feats themselves. Which are pretty nice as Feats go. +3 to attack or AC for a Minute?? _Yum!_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

I could use a Sacred Boosted CLW, and I would be good.

We should heal up and then bust into the tower -- I'll cast Resistance on each of us before we go in (+1 to saves for 1 min -- incase the bugbear cleric? casts some spells at us -- might as well get some use out of lvl 0 spells once in a while.)

I'm updating my character sheet to include the 8 potions of CLW that we have in party inventory -- let me know if you want any, if not, at least I have possession of them in combat and can hand  them to you if needed.

@Evo - just a reminder that you'll get another attack if you take a level in crusader (or any fighter BAB progression class)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

I totally agree, it would be quite powerful(just how I like it  ).  It is great for a small dip even if you don't have the wisdom for spellcasting for melee types.  The feats are great, they just become better with a level of cleric so you can use them more than once per day. 

S@squ@tch, I am indeed now taking the level of crusader.  The extra attack is not as useful as you may think for characters based around ToB.  Most my manuvers use standard action, so I'd get little use out of full attacks(my manuvers are likely better than a full attack anyway).


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I found that problem in playing my own Crusader. Though Martial Spirit works with multiple attacks. So that was nice.

But 1st things 1st before we count our chickens...

There is still a nasty looking Bugbear in that tower. Are you all healing and pressing on or retreating to safety?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

H4H, were you going to hand out exp now, or after the fight with the bugbear?


If we level now, I am in favor of staying behind for 5 min.  I can reready my manuvers(I'm switching out crusader strike for a more powerful healing strike), if I don't reready them, I'll have access to neither of them.  (Unless H4H is going to rule otherwise)  That bugbear seemed pretty confident we'd fall.  Until he looks outside again and sees all his minions dead, we shouldn't have to worry about him.  Just a matter of when he looks.  If we don't level, I am in favor of healing up as best a possible and then going to get him.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

No xp awarded yet!

Rhun who is Korbryn?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No xp awarded yet!
> 
> Rhun who is Korbryn?





Damn, that is my other dwarf in one of Strahd's games. I'm getting confused!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Bad form old chap! That is like calling a Girl by the wrong name because you are going out with more then one of them. 

The Girls usually know you are two-timing them but dont want to be reminded that they arent the _only one._


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Bad form old chap! That is like calling a Girl by the wrong name.





Hey, at least I got the race right. I could have called him by a human name. (also, that is why I only refer to girls as hun or babe...that way I don't get confused! )


As far as whopping the BBEGs and getting beat on by the fodder, I think that proves the point that many opponents of lesser CR are actually tougher than a single opponent with a high CR.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Also, Duroin (in typical dwarf fashion) is for immediately charging in and finding the bugbear and slaying him...or we could wait a bit, hope he doesn't have an escape route, and hope his buffs exire before we get to him.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 20, 2007)

What buffs do we have active? None? Let's take a bit of time healing and go to town. I can do 21, 21, 13, and 16 healing. Who wants what? We can also divvy up the potions as well, since my healing will be expended after this.

Edit: Kirrg could take the 13 and be full, Virashil the 16 and be Full. Duroin is down only 18, so a 21 would fill him. Jonathan, however, is down about 46, so even both 21's wouldn't fill him. I'm not sure if Sacred Boost would apply to potions or not, since it specifies spells.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Duroin doesn't need to be full...a 13 or a 16 would work just fine on him. He does have the highest AC I think, which I would hope can keep him out of a bit of trouble. If the bugbear is the only foe left, we might be able to take him down easily; if there are more hobgoblin soldiers, we will need the healing, though.

Duroin also has two more potions of Cure Light Wounds on him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

If we break off and head back to town, there is probably a good chance that the bugbear (and anyone else there with him) vacates, considering that we ran off his worgs, killed his manticore, minotaur, and his hobgoblins.

I don't like leaving loose ends behind.

Lets heal as best as we can, divy up the remaining potions, I'll cast resistance on everyone  (only me -- not enough slots left - need to keep 1 or 2 0-level slots for detect magic after we kill the rest of the folks.  (last for 1 min) then we enter the tower and hopefully beat the snot out of the bugbear and hope he is alone and the only one left.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with S@s, lets take this guy out.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Duroin acted rather rashly, and already headed in! LOL.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

That owlbear would look good on my mantle.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> That owlbear would look good on my mantle.




And I bet you want one of us strong melee-types to carry it for you, eh?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> And I bet you want one of us strong melee-types to carry it for you, eh?




You read my mind.  Since I won't be home for awhile in this adventure, I trust that you'll lug it around for me.

Hey - do you think there might be hidden treasure inside the thing?  Would be a hiding spot no one would really think of...  Break out the metal detector.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Hey - do you think there might be hidden treasure inside the thing?  Would be a hiding spot no one would really think of...  Break out the metal detector.





I seem to recall that there is a stuffed grizzly bear in _Secret of the Slaver's Stockade_ that has a gem or something hidden inside of it.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

will wait a bit to see what exactly Kirrg is doing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, here we go.  Look's like a spellcaster.  Metagaming on the front, but I'd say an adept.  If the picture we saw before was correct, the bugbear was wearing armor, and it just cast a lightning bolt, which is on that spell list.  I am doing as I said in the IC thread, readying actions to disrupt spellcasting/hostile actions.  Would you allow that H4H?  Obviously, this guy is hostile.   Would readying an action to attack if he takes any hostile actions including spellcasting or attacking(that way I don't waste turns)be okay, or is it too broad?  Let's try and pin this guy so he can't run away too.

How is the playtesting going ethanandrew?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably isn't slated to start for a couple weeks now, but obviously I don't want to say too much in lieu of being nullified by and NDA we might be signing. Needless to say our group is anxious to get started, whereas the more involved of us are excited to see what's going on. I'm a fan of 3.X, so it'll be interested to see where they've (d)evolved.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I am doing as I said in the IC thread, readying actions to disrupt spellcasting/hostile actions.  Would you allow that H4H?  Obviously, this guy is hostile.   Would readying an action to attack if he takes any hostile actions including spellcasting or attacking(that way I don't waste turns)be okay, or is it too broad?  Let's try and pin this guy so he can't run away too.




_You can ready an attack against a spellcaster with the trigger "if she starts casting a spell."_ 
or ready an action if he attacks, but not both. The italicsized part is straight from the srd.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy Lightning in a bottle Batman!

I was hoping the walking lightning rod in front of me would absorb all of the energy, but no.. How rude.

Anyway, this guy is definitely NOT a cleric of Tiamat, for I don't remember a domain of LIGHTNING BOLT!

Evo - I would probably have to disagree about the adept class levels, as he would have to be an 8th level adept to gain access to Lightning bolt.  I'm thinking either wizard or sorcerer.  The fact that the bolt was for 27 damage means that either he rolled amazingly well, (5d6 or 6d6) or that he is around 9th or so level which is just unfair.    

I do like the odds of 4 on 1 though.  We seem to do better with smaller numbers of opponents.  I think it is a good idea for you three to pin him against the wall and disrupt any spell casting he may attempt.  I'll hang out and assist with snake's swiftness, one magic missile, and whatever else I can throw at him, like a kitchen sink.

Just remember that if you three get him surrounded, he cannot cast a spell without drawing 3 AoO, or casting defensively, in either case, any damage you do to him before he casts his spell add to the Concentration DC check he need to make, hopefully you can force him to lose a lot of spells and resort to melee.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay H4H sounds good, should have read that passage instead of skimming it.  .  Let's surround him and put the beat down on 'im!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Okay H4H sounds good, should have read that passage instead of skimming it.  .  Let's surround him and put the beat down on 'im!




No prob. That's what DMs are for right?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Let's surround him and put the beat down on 'im!




Duroin is all over that...I'm just a bit scared to find out what type of buffs the bugbear has up.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2007)

There have been a couple (Not a lot) of attack rolls that seemed slightly off on thier bonuses.

This could be me not remembering a certain bonus you get or player error or *both.*

For example last round Jonathan's attack roll was made +11 when I think it is normally +9.
Duroin's listed a +8 when it is normally +7 and actually should have been +9 (higher ground vs a goblinoid)
Duroin had a couple full attacks on the Manticore listed at +9/+9 when they are usually at +5/+5 and should have been +7/+7 due to flanking? (I think anyway) You can see where a GM might get confused when checking a link or two.

None of these rolls actually made a difference to whether a hit was scored or not but can everyone double check thier bonuses and if it _differs_ from your normal attack bonus on your character sheet please put _why it is different_ in your OOC part of your attack post so we can prevent it from becoming a big deal in the future. 

Thanks.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2007)

My attack bonus was different because of furious counterstrike.  I took ten from the lightning bolt filling up my DDP and giving me a +2 on attack and damage.

Did we hear the bugbear step away or attempt to climb the boulder?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> My attack bonus was different because of furious counterstrike.  I took ten from the lightning bolt filling up my DDP and giving me a +2 on attack and damage.
> 
> Did we hear the bugbear step away or attempt to climb the boulder?




Absolutely correct. Like I said _me not remembering a certain bonus you get ..._   I defnitely did not think anyone was cheating. 

No one heard the Bugbear step away on initiative 12 (or later for that matter) 
Take that for what you will with your respective distances at the time and Listen skills though.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 22, 2007)

We're a team of notoriously poor listeners, for the matter. But the bed did not compress due to the immense weight of a bugbear, did it? I can't wait to see what happens when a 300+ pound Kirrg hops on!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> We're a team of notoriously poor listeners, for the matter. But the bed did not compress due to the immense weight of a bugbear, did it? I can't wait to see what happens when a 300+ pound Kirrg hops on!




LOS the bed is behind a screen from _most _ of you. Jonathan (who has clear LOS at the time) did not see a bed compression. *However * the bed is made for a Minotaur... Also take that for what you will.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 22, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> LOS the bed is behind a screen from _most _ of you. Jonathan (who has clear LOS at the time) did not see a bed compression. *However * the bed is made for a Minotaur... Also take that for what you will.




It has a self-milker?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 22, 2007)

H4H: What is your take on using detect magic to look for the magical aura of invisible creatures?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 22, 2007)

I am going to stand where I am.  If I took 5' step into the corner, he would be able to squeeze out between me and the boulder.  Not a good idea.  His only way out would be go over the boulder, through us, or over the bed.  I don't think he'll try and get away.  Hopefully he will stand and fight.  My current attack should hit, not counting any cover or concealment, and hopefully make him mad enough to duke it out.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope you are right, hopefully he isn't trying to line up another AoE spell -- I'm going to move a bit and then help out with snakes swiftness, detect magic (possibly), and anything else I can do, since I'm pretty much out of spells except for a 1st lvl slot.

(If he reappears, I will ready an action to cast magic missile on him if he prepares to cast a spell to hopefully disrupt it.)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 23, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H: What is your take on using detect magic to look for the magical aura of invisible creatures?




Pretty much like the spell describes 

_1st Round
Presence or absence of magical auras. 

2nd Round
Number of different magical auras and the power of the most potent aura. 

3rd Round
The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Spellcraft skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura; DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + half caster level for a nonspell effect.) 

Magical areas, multiple types of magic, or strong local magical emanations may distort or conceal weaker auras. _ 

So if you concentrated for 3 rounds you_ may_ get a lock on what square to attack. Then deal with concealment miss chance.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 23, 2007)

Who's got the higher attack bonus right now -- Jonathan or Kirrg?  I'm going to use a snake's swiftness on someone this round.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 23, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Who's got the higher attack bonus right now -- Jonathan or Kirrg?  I'm going to use a snake's swiftness on someone this round.




I think Jonathan is across the room. But he's usually around the same Attack Kirrg is; who right now is at +8. He can always power attack as well. Right now he's attacking at +8 dealing 1d12+5 damage, he can PA to a max of 3, so he can do anywhere from +(5-8) dealing 1d12+(5-11).

We need to see if we can't flank him, though, or lose his dex bonus. I want to grapple him but I think Bugbears are really good at grappling.

Edit: With his strikes Jonathan attacks much better than Kirrg, but I'm not sure if he can do that with snake's swiftness. Just cast brilliant blades on all of us and call it a day


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 23, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I think Jonathan is across the room. But he's usually around the same Attack Kirrg is; who right now is at +8. He can always power attack as well. Right now he's attacking at +8 dealing 1d12+5 damage, he can PA to a max of 3, so he can do anywhere from +(5-8) dealing 1d12+(5-11).
> 
> We need to see if we can't flank him, though, or lose his dex bonus. I want to grapple him but I think Bugbears are really good at grappling.
> 
> Edit: With his strikes Jonathan attacks much better than Kirrg, but I'm not sure if he can do that with snake's swiftness. Just cast brilliant blades on all of us and call it a day




I was just going to cast Meteor Swarm, but couldn't, because I didn't want to catch you all in the area of effect.

I'll probably cast it (Snakes Swiftness) on Kirrg this round, as you do more damage.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 23, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I was just going to cast Meteor Swarm, but couldn't, because I didn't want to catch you all in the area of effect.
> 
> I'll probably cast it (Snakes Swiftness) on Kirrg this round, as you do more damage.




In concept he does, in practice he is subject to invisible castle's less than 25% whims. He habitually rolls 3-5 on his d12s. Only rolls high teens for d20s when he get bonuses to his attacks.

Just do Disintegrate, even if he saves, we can use the 5d6.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 23, 2007)

Will do, I'll twin it as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think I can use manuver's for a snake's swiftness.  I moved around this round, and used WRT on Kirrg, he will definately be able to hit the bugbear now.  FEEL THE PAIN!!!  Hopefully he will hold still and he can beat on him.  He probably is a sorc of some sort.  H4H, what kind of armor is he wearing?  What about a shield?  Is he threatening us when he is casting spells(is he carrying a heavy shield and a weapon)?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 23, 2007)

With Duroin, Kirrg and Jonathon in the postions they are in, Virashil can move G14 and box the bugbear in so that he can't escape. I am pretty sure that you can't move through an opponent's square, even when they are invisible.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 24, 2007)

> With Duroin, Kirrg and Jonathon in the postions they are in, Virashil can move G14 and box the bugbear in so that he can't escape. I am pretty sure that you can't move through an opponent's square, even when they are invisible.




The only wrong with this plan is if it tries to cast, Vira will have to make the concentration check to cast defensively as well(assuming she readies a magic missle to disrupt and assuming he threatens to make an AoO).  Her skill should be high enough to do so, but if she fails, the invisibility spell might go off without a hitch(assuming he casts on the defensive as well and makes his concentration).  I am unsure about the moving through an opponents square while invisible as well.  I suppose if he did it last round he either got really lucky and didn't hear him or he can do it....


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 24, 2007)

Last round he still had an easy way past us, since Kirrg didn't move up to face him until after the invisibility was cast. So an avenue existed in which the bugbear could squeeze through. This time, however, I don't see how he can possibly get around us. He's pinched himself against a wall, the poor chap.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> He probably is a sorc of some sort.  H4H, what kind of armor is he wearing?  What about a shield?  Is he threatening us when he is casting spells(is he carrying a heavy shield and a weapon)?




From the picture, he is wearing leather armor (studded?) and carrying a buckler.  I would expect an Arcane Spell Failure of about 10-20%.

I'll move to G4 and try and box him in, not sure if it will work, but worth a try to get him pinned against a wall.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I don't think I can use manuver's for a snake's swiftness.  I moved around this round, and used WRT on Kirrg, he will definately be able to hit the bugbear now.  FEEL THE PAIN!!!  Hopefully he will hold still and he can beat on him.  He probably is a sorc of some sort.  H4H, what kind of armor is he wearing?  What about a shield?  Is he threatening us when he is casting spells(is he carrying a heavy shield and a weapon)?




He does have a buckler and a morningstar, his morningstar is not readied and he is doing little currently to defend with his buckler.

His "armor" seems ceremonial in nature and actually provides little in the way of protective value.

Though he has been protected by "invisible fields of force" you may guess what those are in _game terms_ but I will need a pair of successful Spellcraft rolls to tell for certain.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

So his morningstar is not in his hands currently? (i.e. he would not be able to use AoO's?)

I'm aiding another this round (along with Duroin) -- hopefully between the two of us, we can give Jonathan a +4 to his next attack.

This is going to boil down to a slugfest -- but who will last longer -- the wizard/sorcerer's magic supply, or the melee types?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 25, 2007)

You know, I kind of expected something like that after what she said.

Shouldn't Jonathan's next attack be with a +4 aid another bonus (due to Durion and Virashil succeeding on their checks)?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Shouldn't Jonathan's next attack be with a +4 aid another bonus (due to Durion and Virashil succeeding on their checks)?





I believe it should, even though she fell. Since it was after her success, and aid another only requires a standard action, her +2 should stack with Duroin's +2. Of course, H4H is the final arbiter on all rules readings.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I believe it should, even though she fell. Since it was after her success, and aid another only requires a standard action, her +2 should stack with Duroin's +2. Of course, H4H is the final arbiter on all rules readings.




Yeah it is a bit funky, but technically correct by RAW. I guess I will rationalize it as him distracted by gloating over her prone form.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2007)

Come on EvolutionKB...we really need a good attack roll from Sir Jonathon. Wyrmlord Koth has taken some good damage from Kirrg so far, but we don't know what he is buffed up to. Duroin has almost no chance of hitting right now unless his attacks come up a Natural 20.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

No kidding.  Kirrg has had some great rolls in this encounter!

Now we need Jonathan to roll well, before he gets hit with enfeeblement as well.  

I wouldn't mind finding an eternal wand of dispel magic....  This guy is buffed up to the gills.

I also wouldn't mind stabilizing.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys have him hurt...A good roll might make all the difference. Hopefully we see Evo tonight so I can update.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 27, 2007)

Is Virashil gonna die before I can hit him!!!  Bloody IC!  It better pay me back later with a bunch of great rolls!  Well my plan was to hit him, if that didn't take him out have Vira pick up the wand and blast him with it.  Bloody ones.  My only rolls over an 8(that I rolled) was my init, the initial reflex save, and the one I rolled that missed because he moved or because of concealment.  A roll slightly above average would probably hit this guy, and I am way below that average.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Is Virashil gonna die before I can hit him!!!  Bloody IC!  It better pay me back later with a bunch of great rolls!  Well my plan was to hit him, if that didn't take him out have Vira pick up the wand and blast him with it.  Bloody ones.  My only rolls over an 8(that I rolled) was my init, the initial reflex save, and the one I rolled that missed because he moved or because of concealment.  A roll slightly above average would probably hit this guy, and I am way below that average.




Ugh! I was sure you were going to smack him too!

Well you are all now weakened. Time for more tactics!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

If we can't drop him next round, Kirrg will need to chance it and heal Virashil. I believe she is at -8 right now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 27, 2007)

My luck continues to be bad for this battle.  Rolled a 3 this time.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Well odds are, if you survive, you will roll outstandingly in your next fight. 

If Rhun and Ethan get thier actions in soon it will be no problem to get another update up tonight. (rounds go by so much quicker with less combatants)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If we can't drop him next round, Kirrg will need to chance it and heal Virashil. I believe she is at -8 right now.




Actually, he may want to heal her this round, just to be safe. Even if it is just a cure minor to stabilize her.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> If Rhun and Ethan get thier actions in soon it will be no problem to get another update up tonight. (rounds go by so much quicker with less combatants)




Done.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Done.




Going for the long odds eh?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

Heal me so I can use my scroll of lightning bolt to kill the bastard.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Going for the long odds eh?




Well, from a metagaming perspective, I know his AC is over 20. Two attacks at +2 seem a better chance or plaing the odds then a single attack at +4.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

I am no math whiz. So I cant tell you if two 5% chances to hit beat one 10% chance.

Your disarm was inspired though. The aid another tactic did not suck either its just Jonathan cant roll over an 8.  I have a similiar problem on rpol.net's diceroller. One of my characters has rolled nothing but nat ones and crits so far in an adventure...Just plain wonky!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Heal me so I can use my scroll of lightning bolt to kill the bastard.




That might work! You are pretty much down to potions and cure minors though yes?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

That's exactly how it is. Kirrg is pinched in the corner and can't make it around the bed and boulder and owlbear and heal in one round. Someone else needs to pour a potion down her throat. There will be no AoO since he's weaponless.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Next round, Duroin will aid Virashil. He can drop his weapon (Free Action), retrieve potion (move action) and administer potion (standard action) in one round.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Updated! I think you all will be pleased.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy Hell! This guy was gonna go invisible on us again? That's terrible!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

Huzzah!  The BBEG is dead!  now heal me plz. 

Finally, someone with loot that a sorcerer can use (plus I bet he WAS a sorcerer) -- I call dibs on the wand o' magic missile!  

I don't think he turned invisible from a potion -- I'm thinking the potion was something to effect an escape (gaseous form, fly?) or healing.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Finally, someone with loot that a sorcerer can use (plus I bet he WAS a sorcerer) -- I call dibs on the wand o' magic missile!




Shouldn't Duroin get the wand, since he is the one that disarmed Koth?  

(Duroin has no UMD, so its cool.)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Uhh, didn't we all ready Harry Potter? Virashil can't use the wand. It's Duroin's until she pries it from his sturdy dwarvish hands.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

Once she comes to, she will gladly arm wrestle him for it (before the enfeeblement wears off, of course)

On a more serious note, should we just kill Koth, or try to bring him around and interrogate him - like why he is there, what his purpose/goals/aims are?  Granted, in our weakened condition that is risky -- as he could unleash a lightning bolt if he got a free hand...

Maybe we should tie him up, search the tower(leaving someone to watch Koth)and see if we need to keep him alive.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

I think arm wrestling is all constitution checks, according to the SRD. So he's probably got you there. Looks like you gotta sneak up on him in the middle of the night.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Once she comes to, she will gladly arm wrestle him for it (before the enfeeblement wears off, of course)





Damn; you have him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

I disagree, but if need be, Virashil will grapple him, throw him to the ground and pin him in his weakened state, and make him say "uncle".


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

It's just a shame she's imagining all this while she's keeping the cold floor company. I made up the constitution check thing, thought I'd throw in that link to make it seem official


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I disagree, but if need be, Virashil will grapple him, throw him to the ground and pin him in his weakened state, and make him say "uncle".




Duroin has never been thrown to the ground and pinned by an elven female...he might like it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, and I vote for interrogating the bugbear...painfully.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

I think everybody should unarmed strike him til he's out cold.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Oh, and I vote for interrogating the bugbear...painfully.




Then killing him.     

Bahamut would not be upset with Virashil for off'ing a "wyrmlord".


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

If we're going according to custom, Kirrg usually eats the leader of fallen foes. So dinner tonight? Get the spit roarin', we managed to catch a nice big bugbear.

We should actually bring him back into town, let him answer for his crimes.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

But what exactly has this bugbear done to the town?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Issued forth the countryside raiding hobgoblins? It was the reason we came to Vraath Keep, wasn't it?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

True, but we also came for the 'treasure' from the crude map we had, speaking of which, I need to take another look at that map.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Duroin says interrogate and annihilate. I depise taking prisoners back to town (mostly as a DM; my PCs in my Temple of Elemental Evil games keep doing this, and it makes me sad  ).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

Tag him and bag him.

Lets search the place, interrogate him, then when he answers/refuses to answer all our questions, we send him off to Tiamat in H#ll.  

Virashil will even send him there via frost breath, in true metallic form.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even realize that the bugbear was still conscious -- I thought he was knocked down and out.

Well, I guess we don't have to fret about whether to interrogate or just kill him outright.

I do like the animosity provoked by the draconic heritage though!  I may pick up a level later on in dragon disciple for flavor (and some good hp).

Somehow, I think there was a way to approach the Keep without getting attacked, by everyone inside, all at once...

Edit: Sweet!  Saw the update to the RG!  Awesome XP!  6th level!  I've updated Virashil for the change in level (once we get some rest)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay what exactly happened in that last round?  Did he just try a bluff to fake being dead?  Was he at zero?  No matter anyway, he's dead and we are no worse for the wear.  Since Kirrg beheaded him, we have nobody to interrogate/return to town with.  We have the ranger guy out there still Jor?  Was that his name?  Too lazy right now to look it up.  We are needing to rest...do we do it here inside a room or hurry back to town?  Once we examine the details of the room we will need to find a place to go as well.  Counting the gold and splitting up treasure will also need to be done.


Edit:  Should've came invisible and silenced.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Edit: Sweet!  Saw the update to the RG!  Awesome XP!  6th level!  I've updated Virashil for the change in level (once we get some rest)




Duroin has been updated as well. Hope this is alright...but I had the time, so I figured I'd go ahead and do it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

If this keep was the source of all the hobgoblin raiders, there is a good chance that some may come back if we stay here... lets investigate the rest, determine what stuff we're taking with, then get back to town.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Okay what exactly happened in that last round?  Did he just try a bluff to fake being dead?  Was he at zero?  No matter anyway, he's dead and we are no worse for the wear.  Since Kirrg beheaded him, we have nobody to interrogate/return to town with.  <<snip>>
> 
> 
> Edit:  Should've came invisible and silenced.




I intrepreted your _putting an ax to his throat_ as readying an action. Of course if you didnt WANT to ax him let me know. 

Silence on Koth would have really ruined his day....


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

We should probably split up some of the curative potions...Duroin has one cure light left on him after the last battles.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

The IC descibed Koth as being alive, but just sputtering and choking on his own blood. I took that as being at 1 or 0HP, which is why I got in the coup-de-grace position just in case, and asked whether we should just punch him, since one would probably knock him out for a few hours alone.

Anyway, I hope no one minds me taking a CMW potion right now, since we're pretty far down with no healing on the horizon. You never know with this module. I hope I can have Kirrg updated some point tonight. He'll take another level of cleric, mostly he just needs to get a new feat.

I'm excited! Good fight, good loot.

Should Kirrg use the Large Greataxe? What penalty would that be, -2 or -4? He'd deal 3d6, I believe, instead of 1d12.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Should Kirrg use the Large Greataxe? What penalty would that be, -2 or -4? He'd deal 3d6, I believe, instead of 1d12.




It would shift it out of _two-handed_ according to the srd. So Kirrg would not be able to wield it



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Inappropriately Sized Weapons
> A creature can’t make optimum use of a weapon that isn’t properly sized for it. A cumulative -2 penalty applies on attack rolls for each size category of difference between the size of its intended wielder and the size of its actual wielder. If the creature isn’t proficient with the weapon a -4 nonproficiency penalty also applies.
> 
> The measure of how much effort it takes to use a weapon (whether the weapon is designated as a light, one-handed, or two-handed weapon for a particular wielder) is altered by one step for each size category of difference between the wielder’s size and the size of the creature for which the weapon was designed. If a weapon’s designation would be changed to something other than light, one-handed, or two-handed by this alteration, the creature can’t wield the weapon at all.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Also, Kirrg is going to need to memorize some _restoration_ spells; otherwise, we are all going yo be weak for several days.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Dibs on the Four-Poster bed...

I never realized that rule about over-sized two-handed weapons. I guess all it's good for now is a nice big pike to put all the heads on. Kirrg now has an extra 2nd level spell per day, so he can pray for four lesser restorations. He can't cast Restoration since it's a 4th  :\


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Does Kirrg have the heal skill? If so, he can restore each of us 2 points when we rest for eight hours. That will help some.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Does Kirrg have the heal skill? If so, he can restore each of us 2 points when we rest for eight hours. That will help some.




Actually that would be 2hp _per level_


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

It's one of his two maxed out, I think he's at +14. But somehow he's cured of his Strength Penalty, I don't know why. Jonathan should probably quaff one as well, just to see what happens.

Anyway, down the shaft:

Duroin - Darkvision
Kirrg - Darkvision
Virashil - Low Light Vision
Jonathan - Nothing

So Duroin should lead, Kirrg to follow. Then we should light a torch or the hair of one of the hobgoblins and toss his head down the shaft for some light.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Actually that would be 2hp _per level_




Oh, I was talking ability damage. Sorry! 

And actually, I think H4H's comments applies to all of us. The spell has worn off, our PCs are back to full STR.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

Rhun is correct -- Ray of Enfeeblement only lasts for minutes, not days.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes the duration of the penalty was in minutes. Given the amount of searching and collecting you have done that has easily passed.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

With the efficiency of how well we've used that spell on the hydra and the manticore, it's not surprising someone used the same tactic on us. It was a matter of time and karma.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> With the efficiency of how well we've used that spell on the hydra and the manticore, it's not surprising someone used the same tactic on us. It was a matter of time and karma.





Koth was deadly, no doubt. I'm glad we didn't have to fight him while his fodder was about.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

You were lucky indeed. He would have made you bleed.


Updated BTW! Probably the last today.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmm.. A bastard sword -- no doubt magical....  As luck would have it..  Jonathan could wield it dual handed, I guess.  Too bad elves aren't proficient with them. 

Go go open lock man!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Good thing we've hit a feat-level. 

Go go exotic weapon proficiency man!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Good thing we've hit a feat-level.
> 
> Go go exotic weapon proficiency man!





True, he could easily do that -- I bet its _vorpal_ to boot.

Besides the sword and possible armor, the rest could be coinage, but a sorceress can still hope.

I updated the party loot in the RG thread based on what we've seen so far.  I didn't include any of the mundane weaponry from the hobgoblins or the minotaur, since we probably won't be able, or want, to carry it back to town, especially since the dwarf smithy is a snob.

On another topic, Skull gorge Bridge would seem a good target to strike for a delay, but how would we destroy a bridge? 

Also, the river in front of Drellin's Ferry also would be a good spot -- as there is no bridge there -- just a ferry.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay, feat choice time. Kirrg could take Cleave, Monkey Grip (from Complete Warrior, would allow him to use that Minotaur Axe, albeit at a -2 penalty), or any other various feats he would qualify for.

Suggestions?

As to how we destroy a bridge, that depends on the type. If it's just a rope, that's easy. But stone? Could be repeated blast spells, could be we attack it until it weakens. We've got all these new weapons to play with. I'm assuming the walk wouldn't be too far, since it seems equal distance from what we've already walked. It could be worth checking out.

For Drellin's Ferry, the townsfolk should build pit traps into the river. So wherever they will attempt to ford it, they need to have natural obstacles too.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

One thing I do not see on the map, or anywhere, is -- what 'day' is it now?  If Drellin's Ferry is going to be attacked on Day 5 -- how many days do we have?

i.e. do we have enough time to head back to town and warn them, before heading to the Skull Gorge Bridge?  Or do we try and hole up here tonight, then head off directly to the bridge in the morning?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Okay, feat choice time. Kirrg could take Cleave, Monkey Grip (from Complete Warrior, would allow him to use that Minotaur Axe, albeit at a -2 penalty), or any other various feats he would qualify for.
> 
> Suggestions?




Cleave is a better choice, I think, based on how much "fodder" we have been facing. Of course, we've faced several BBEGs too. And don't discount looking into some Divine Metamagic (can't remember if Complete Divine was an approved source or not). Improved Initiative was a no brainer for Duroin...if he can catch more foes flat-footed, he can get in more sneak attack damage.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> As to how we destroy a bridge, that depends on the type. If it's just a rope, that's easy. But stone? Could be repeated blast spells, could be we attack it until it weakens. We've got all these new weapons to play with. I'm assuming the walk wouldn't be too far, since it seems equal distance from what we've already walked. It could be worth checking out.
> 
> For Drellin's Ferry, the townsfolk should build pit traps into the river. So wherever they will attempt to ford it, they need to have natural obstacles too.




We'll have to check the bridge out first and see how it is made. We may be able to determine some weakness. We should certainly talk to the town about it. They may have some ideas as well.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> One thing I do not see on the map, or anywhere, is -- what 'day' is it now?  If Drellin's Ferry is going to be attacked on Day 5 -- how many days do we have?
> 
> i.e. do we have enough time to head back to town and warn them, before heading to the Skull Gorge Bridge?  Or do we try and hole up here tonight, then head off directly to the bridge in the morning?




I do not know when they are counting days from. So they could attack tomorrow, or it could be day 1 now. Who knows?

We can't do much in our current state. Duroin votes for finishing up our business at the keep, rushing back to town (we should be okay, unless we face another attack on the way back), warning the town, sleeping in town, and then heading to Skull Gorge Bridge.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree that we should probably head to the town, warn them and rest, then head back up to the bridge in the morning, maybe with a contingent of local militia, who can prepare traps or ambushes along this pathway. Maybe Jorr would know about the bridge as well, if he's still around.

Cleave is a useful feat, definitely, probably more useful considering we're attacking mooks, than taking a -2 to hit. Complete Divine is allowed, since I've already got Sacred Boost, but that's about the only useful feat from there Kirrg could take. Sacred Healing is real nice, only if you've got a high Cha (fast healing 3 for one round + cha modifier), which Kirrg does not. So he could heal all of us 6 hit points lickity split, and that's possible. I also considered Extra Turning, so that he has more uses of his Sacred Boost feat.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

We may want to procure horses in town for faster movement (and also more carrying capacity, when needed)

No feat really pops out when I think of Kirrg -- cleave probably is the best way to go.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Ideally I'd like for him to stay out of combat more, since he's got a relatively low AC and is our only healer, but invisible castle hates our group, so all the help is needed. I might just do cleave, since I don't have a PrC in mind for him and no feat requirements looming ahead.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

Kirrg does lay the smacketh down quite well -- I think he does the most damage per strike in the party (w/o sneak damage).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

I would take a look at the domain feats from Complete Champion.  The Chaos one(fits Kirrg better than the law one) is neat.  You roll a d6(d8 at 10th level), and every round for a minute you gain a bonus on attack rolls(if the result of the d6 is even) or to AC(if it is odd) you roll every round so the bonus could potentially change every round.  You can use it more than once per day if you expend 3 turn attempts.  The destruction domain also is cool.  Activate it as an immediate action and every attack you land for a minute reduces the creature's armor or natural armor bonus to AC by 1(2 at 10th level).  These stack, so if you hit a creature three rounds in a row, it's AC is dropped by three after your turn on the third round.  You can use this one an additional time per day for every turn attempt you choose to expend.

Rhun have you looked at oversized two weapon fighting as well?  Imp Init is very good too though.

I took another stance as my feat.  While I'm in it, every time an opponent misses me in melee I gain a +2 bonus to AC, this stacks for every attack.  If I get attacked three times in a round for example and the first guy misses me, my AC goes to 22 for the second guy, if second guy misses if goes up to 24 for the third guy.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

So you don't actually need to have that domain in order to take the domain feat? I was looking at these last night and thought I only had the War Domain feat to consider. These actually are real potent things, and Kirrg being a man of Chaos, sure could use some extra buffifiers.

I like that feat you've got. Does it require a full-round action, reducing you to only one attack? Or can you do your now two attacks/round?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you referring to the destruction domain feat?  If that is what you are referring to, it reduces their AC whenever you hit them for the next minute.

If you are talking about my stance(which I gained through the feat) it is merely active when I want it to be(like my martial sprit healing one) and has no limitations.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

I was referring to your feat. That's a nice little bonus, could be really useful against a large group of mooks. What happens when you're hit? Does it reset?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

No it doesn't matter if they hit.  The bonus only lasts until the start of my next turn though.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to see more smashy smashy from Jonathan now and less not hitting the broadside of a barn. 

As this Wyrmlord Koth appears to be in league with Tiamat (as his references, and his distaste for metallic dragons) Virashil is opting for Protection from Energy for her first 3rd level spell, since it is now only a matter of time before we start running into dragons.  Of course, now I get 4 lvl 3 spell slots to freeze people with (6d6) to boot, which is a good thing -- PLUS a wand o' magic missile, to take the load off of my 1st level slots some, and due to the lack of fire, she dropped True Strike in favor of Burning Hands.

I was hoping that the sorcerer bugbear would have a Charisma boosting item, but no such luck at this point.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's to hoping the little guys go before the BBEGs.

Remember, we did find a tattered cloak, but that didn't turn up as magical, did it?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

So if you get attacked by someone with 3 attacks (say, 2 claws and a bite), if the first one misses, then the +2 AC kicks in for the next two, etc, etc?  for that round?  That is pretty good.

We need to get Jonathan a better weapon than a Shortsword +1.  If that bastard sword is magical, you may need to drop the shield for a while and dual hand it -- to get some good damage output!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping the little guys go before the BBEGs.
> 
> Remember, we did find a tattered cloak, but that didn't turn up as magical, did it?




The filthy one in the manticore's nest -- yeah, i don't think it was magical -- probably worth something, and Virashil will probably try and get it cleaned, as it has some silvery design to it....  Do you think they have 1 hour cleaners back in Drellin's Ferry?  I'd like to get it cleaned before the town is destroyed.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The filthy one in the manticore's nest -- yeah, i don't think it was magical -- probably worth something, and Virashil will probably try and get it cleaned, as it has some silvery design to it....  Do you think they have 1 hour cleaners back in Drellin's Ferry?  I'd like to get it cleaned before the town is destroyed.




Just tie a rope around it and dangle it in the river for a while. I'm sure it'd be more effective than the townsfolk beating it with reeds before their untimely death. Oh, we should go to their money lender, take out a HUGE loan...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Just tie a rope around it and dangle it in the river for a while. I'm sure it'd be more effective than the townsfolk beating it with reeds before their untimely death. Oh, we should go to their money lender, take out a HUGE loan...




What?  I'm not fishing for any more hydras!

How long do you think it will take to count all the coinage from Koth and the manticore?  Plus the (hopefully) large cache down here?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

I imagine however long it takes for the walk back to town (or for the DM to inform us). Papa needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to keep the short sword and shield for a while, especially if I get the magical shield in town.  I'd get little use out of that stance if they keep hitting me because my AC dropped by two.  My damage range would change from 5-10 to 6-14.  A significant enough improvement to keep it for situation where high damage is nice and AC doesn't matter much.(Like when fighting a spellcasting wyrmlord).  Sir Jonathan is not supposed to be the huge damage dealer, he is better at keeping himself and you guys alive with his strikes(it would help if I could hit the broad side of a barn, that last battle I fought like I had my eyes closed).  WRT and other strikes that improve our ability to fight work well too.  

My damage output will increase next level though(at our current pace shouldn't be much more than 3 or 4 encounters  ).  I'll get a strike that deals +8d8 damage.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully that snob of a smith will give us some good coin for the bastard sword. Jonathon needs that magical shield, and eventually I'd like Duroin to pick up that magic dwarven waraxe in the shop.

I'm excited to find out what the coffers and trunk hold as well.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Maneuvers and stances can be very useful. I'm in the process of building my first ever character from the Bo9S for another PBP game here right now. A 4th level Warblade. The only problem is there are too many maneuvers to choose from.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

I bet the coffers have gold in them.  I recently played a Warblade I focused on Iron heart, tiger claw and diamond mind.  I threw in a couple levels of SS for some utility manuvers from those and a couple other diciplines.  He did buckets of damage by the end of the game.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 28, 2007)

For Kirrg I probably would approve some Domain Feats. I am not to sure about Kirrg wreaking Chaos though. In practice he is quite an affable fellow. I definitely would approve War and probably Strength and _maybe_ Destruction. There is not an orc one so Destruction is close enough....


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll definitely need to take another look at the Domain Feats, since I'm liking what I see. Cleave just seems to blaisé to me, very routine, but nice for cleaning up mooks. Kirrg will probably need a magical weapon soon, in order to over some DR we might be facing, but he's always got the Magical Weapon domain spell.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

I will be posting the tally of the treasure altogether OOC once you do some IC testing and such so i know exactly hom much info to give.

Then we will update your characters sheets, including everything you deem to be carrying on him/her.

I will check them, all of this should be complete by the next Fight scene.

Though take your time if you want to mull over feats or change things up. 
Who knows maybe someone will want to devote a feat to wielding the glowing bastard sword...Maybe not.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Who knows maybe someone will want to devote a feat to wielding the glowing bastard sword...Maybe not.




I'll tell you, I'm quite tempted. I mean, how could I not be? It *glows*!! Though don't you only need the feat if you want to use it one-handed? I think you can use it two-handed as a martial weapon.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'll tell you, I'm quite tempted. I mean, how could I not be? It *glows*!! Though don't you only need the feat if you want to use it one-handed? I think you can use it two-handed as a martial weapon.




Yeah which doesnt go with Duroin's 2 weapon fighting or Jonathan's sword and board w/o a feat. Virishal and Kirrg would need to take a martial weapon feat just to wield it 2 handed.

We shall see...It is purty!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2007)

Grrr - Dragon Disciples get no proficiency on weapons and armor - BOO!  But it is sooo pretty, I may need to rethink my feats.    


Anything that glows has to be good!  But then again, there also is a staff, and staffs usually are pretty potent....  I will assume that it is a Staff of the Magi.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Bad News: You need to have a 13 Strength in order to wield a bastard sword, according to SRD, so I don't know what Virashil has, but hopefully she's pretty buff. I wonder what the gauntlets do...

...please be gauntlets of strength +6


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

That is to take it as an exotic proficiency. Which she couldnt anyway until she gets the martial proficiency. Anyone can wield it with two hands even a 6 str.

So technically though when Duroin got str sapped he could not use his warax with one hand. I forgot about that.

Ah well!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I wonder what the gauntlets do...
> 
> ...please be gauntlets of strength +6




Try them on I dare ya!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm, so many goodies to choose from. We should just lock the trap door and live down here like Mr. Skeletonman, playing master of the keep and swimming in our silver, gold, and platinum like Scrooge McDuck, wearing our armor, gauntlets, shield, sword, and swinging the staff around. We'd each take turns and watch as hilarity ensued.


Anyway, do you need to have martial proficiency in weapons in order to get exotic proficiency in a single weapon?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Anyway, do you need to have martial proficiency in weapons in order to get exotic proficiency in a single weapon?





Good question. We always played it that way. but now that I look I cant find the reference...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Your game your call. If Virashil can use it, then it'd be interesting to see her wield a silver-dragon sword. But it could very well be handy wielded one-handed by Jonathan or Kirrg.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 29, 2007)

I won't be takin' it.  I'll be more than happy gettin' my AC buffed when we are facing an army of hobs and dragons


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

I will rule that *yes* an Exotic Proficiency covers the Martial use of it. It doesn't appear to be to unbalancing.

Virishal of course could only ever use it 2 handed and could only get the Martial Proficiency.

Work it out between your selves. It isnt a dragonkin only weapon or anything. Its just Silver and White Dragon Kin like such weapons. (Its a cold thing)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Booty*

2500sp
2676gp
128pp
gold necklace
filthy silk cloak embroidered w/ silver
young black dragon skull
24 giant teeth on a string
Huge Magic Gauntlet
Gauntlets of Ogre Power
+1 Mithral Heavy Shield
Staff of Life 7 charges
Magic Sword that twinkles motes and sheds bright light when grasped.
Deed to Vraath Keep
MW Morningstar
Bag of Holding
Scroll of Mount
2 unidintified vials of magic liquid
1 magic potion
6 cure moderate potions
wand of magic missiles 5th level 14 charges
Large Greataxe
4 MW Longswords
4 MW Composite Longbows (+2 str)

If I you think I missed something let me know


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone needs to use that sword -- if Duroin or Kirrg want it, go right ahead -- as it wouldn't be used to anywhere near its potential with a 10 Str Sorceress.


2500sp
2676gp
128pp
gold necklace
filthy silk cloak embroidered w/ silver - Virashil will take and have it cleaned
young black dragon skull  - Don't see the use of this
24 giant teeth on a string - Same as above
Huge Magic Gauntlet - Is this medium sized, or really giant sized?
Gauntlets of Ogre Power - Kirrg/Duroin/Jonathan
+1 Mithral Heavy Shield - Jonathan
Staff of Life 7 charges - Kirrg  (wow! life insurance!)
Magic Sword that twinkles motes and sheds bright light when grasped. - Kirrg/Duroin
Deed to Vraath Keep - Interesting, a retirement home!
MW Morningstar - Sell in town
Bag of Holding - How much does this weigh? Will be useful for holding party loot.
Scroll of Mount - Virashil will hold onto for moment -- could prove useful later, perhaps.
2 unidintified vials of magic liquid 
1 magic potion
6 cure moderate potions - divide up between character sheets
wand of magic missiles 5th level 14 charges - Virashil
Large Greataxe
4 MW Longswords  - Jonathan take one
4 MW Composite Longbows (+2 str)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

All who can use a +2 Composite Longbow should. That's an upgrade over anything Kirrg currently has.

Does Duroin have any ranks in UMD? I'm not too familiar with how Staffs work, but would both Kirrg and Virashil be able to use it?

As for the Gauntlets, the huge one should resize itself if it is indeed magical. The Ogre Power should go to whomever gets the worst out of this haul.

If Kirrg uses the magical sword, he'd like to get a shield, I'm sure, just to store up his AC. The different in damage between him wielding it one and two is 1 point.

Now, the dragon skull... is it large enough to wear as a hat? or to form into a skull cap or something similar? I'm sure that would piss off a lot of these enemies we've been facing.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> All who can use a +2 Composite Longbow should. That's an upgrade over anything Kirrg currently has.




Duroin will definitely grab one.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Does Duroin have any ranks in UMD? I'm not too familiar with how Staffs work, but would both Kirrg and Virashil be able to use it?




He does not. I didn't design him that way, since we had Virishal around.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> As for the Gauntlets, the huge one should resize itself if it is indeed magical. The Ogre Power should go to whomever gets the worst out of this haul.




Ogre Power should go to one of the melee types, I would say. They have to be used to be useful. I'm tempted to say Duroin should take these because it will give him an extra +1 attack bonus on two attacks...but Sir Jonathon will have two attacks per round by virtue of a 6 BAB. He has to use a lot of standard actions for his maneuvers, though, so he won't be doing that all the time.



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> If Kirrg uses the magical sword, he'd like to get a shield, I'm sure, just to store up his AC. The different in damage between him wielding it one and two is 1 point.




I was going to say that the sword is probably best used by Kirrg for now, simply because he fights with a two-handed weapon and the sword will be better than his greataxe. Duroin could take it, but he would have to expend a feat to do two weapon fighting with it (and another for power attack if he were to go that direction...and he doesn't get that many feats!). 



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Now, the dragon skull... is it large enough to wear as a hat? or to form into a skull cap or something similar? I'm sure that would piss off a lot of these enemies we've been facing.




I agree on this. Dragon skulls are just too cool to leave behind!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Kirrg will also take a MW +2 Composite Longbow.

I think the Ogre Power would be better served with Duroin, I agree. As much as Jonathan or Kirrg could use it, it would give Duroin the extra 5% on each attack, plus another damage output. Jonathan's maneuvers eliminate second attacks for the most part, but I don't see anything in this haul that shouts "Duroin", like the shield or wand or staff, respectively.

I'm leaning on Kirrg taking the sword, just because he has a feat to use. Right now he's doing +8 1d12+4 with his Greataxe, with a +1 Frost Bastard Sword one-handed he would do +8 1d10+1d6+4, then get any AC bonus from a shield as well.

With a black-dragon skull-cap someone should get two Gore Attacks a round... my opinion.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> All who can use a +2 Composite Longbow should. That's an upgrade over anything Kirrg currently has.
> 
> Does Duroin have any ranks in UMD? I'm not too familiar with how Staffs work, but would both Kirrg and Virashil be able to use it?
> 
> ...






Virashil would have to use UMD to emulate a divine caster to activate the staff -- and she only has like one rank or so in it (she is very skill point poor), so it wouldn't be a good idea.

The gauntlet is probably like a spiked gauntlet or something for unarmed combat -- I doubt any of use would use it, so it probably gets thrown into the "to sell" pile.

Bah - why can't any of these MW longbows be non-mighty?!?!?    

So, I'm assuming we are going to grab the gear, head back to Drellin's Ferry, inform them of their imminent doom, and then head out to take a look at the bridge?

Hopefully the folks in Drellin's Ferry can dispatch a runner or messenger to the other towns in the region.

Also, what does everyone think of picking up some mounts in town?

I'm hoping that some of the other places on the map, like Brindol, are bigger towns than Drellin's Ferry, so we could sell/buy some magic items.

With the black dragons skull, you should also be immune to acid, and cast spells as a 13th level sorcerer.

Now, how 'bout them giants teeth?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> All who can use a +2 Composite Longbow should. That's an upgrade over anything Kirrg currently has.
> 
> Does Duroin have any ranks in UMD? I'm not too familiar with how Staffs work, but would both Kirrg and Virashil be able to use it?
> 
> ...




I forgot to add MW Buckler to the list

Virishal doesn't have the proper spell list to use the staff.

The Spiked Gauntlet is a Magic Weapon so it does not resize and yes it is HUGE both literally and in game terms. Bigger then Kirrg's head.

The Dragon Skull can indeed be crafted into a helm or a head-dress for a medium creature with a successful craft check. Indeed with a good craft check it would be enchantment worthy!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2007)

Let me know when you have finished updating your characters. Including what part of the booty you are taking.

The coins fit into the Bag of Holding and seems to only take up less then half the space. (250 pound capacity, Virishal determines anything sharp placed in the bag might rupture it.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 29, 2007)

If the weapons are placed in scabbards will they not puncture it?  I'll take a bow as well, mine is non MW and only mightly +1, we can throw that in with the loot as well.  I'll take the shield.  I am fine with Duroin having the gauntlets and Kirrg taking the blade.  Kirrg can take my shield if he wants for now.  Actually he'd be better off witht he MW buckler, that way he can still cast spells.  We'll keep the deed of course.  The potions...if Virashil is going to continue to carry all the CLW, I would like to see the rest of us get 2 CMW each.  We can take the giant teeth and dragon skull as well, you never know when you'll come upon a potential buyer

Edit:  Sorry H4H, I was just making sure it was a bastard sword like you initially said, and not a greatsword.  That make a difference when it comes to feats and such.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2007)

On the potion front -- I only moved the CLW to her inventory so that they would be available in combat - she needs one or two CMW so that she doesn't spend all her time quaffing ineffectual CLW potions.

I don't think it is a good idea to ever put a weapon inside a Bag of Holding, just bad ju-ju.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2007)

Kirrg doesn't need the potions. He's got this frilly unicorn staff thingy.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, 2 CMW each to Jonathan, Durion and Virashil's inventories.  If you want another CLW, let me know as well, you can have some from Virashil's inventory.

Virashil's sheet is done - took the wand of magic missile and 2 potions of CMW.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 30, 2007)

Sir Jonathan's sheet is done.  I took the mithral shield, a MW longsword, a mighty (+2)composite longbow, and two potions of cure mod.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2007)

Duroin took the gauntlets, 2 CMW potions, and a MW Composite Longbow (+2 str). His old composite longbow (+1 str) can be added to the loot pile for resale. Charsheet should be complete.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated Kirrg with the Magic Sword, MW Composite Longbow, MW Buckler, and Staff of Life. Took his feat in Exotic Weapon Prof. Did I miss anything else? What do we want to do with the Dragon Skull?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2007)

I updated the party loot post in the RG thread.  Let me know if there are any omissions/errors.

One of you need to carry the bag of holding -- as it weighs 15 lbs, no matter if empty or full, and Virashil is at 28 lbs of gear carried - 5 more lbs and she is into medium load.

We've got about ~4400 gp worth of coin at this point -- not too shabby.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take the bag if nobody objects.  Do we want to put the dragon skull, the necklace of giant teeth, and the unidentified potions in there too?

Edit:  Are we adding the chain shirt, the longbows, the cloak, the necklace, and the huge gauntlet to the bag as well?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I'll take the bag if nobody objects.  Do we want to put the dragon skull, the necklace of giant teeth, and the unidentified potions in there too?
> 
> Edit:  Are we adding the chain shirt, the longbows, the cloak, the necklace, and the huge gauntlet to the bag as well?




Yes to the first paragraph (again, if space allows, the bag itself is 2' by 4', so the opening should easily fit most of the items.), along with yes on the chain shirt, the cloak, the necklace, and probably the longbows -- they don't have sharp edges.

The gauntlet, however, may need to stay outside, as it is probably sharp and pointy.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> We've got about ~4400 gp worth of coin at this point -- not too shabby.




We always need more, though. We all have items that we would like to buy.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 7, 2007)

Stay and rest or leave now and try and cut them off?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2007)

We need to rest somewhere before we run into anyone else.

We have no spells and not many hit points at this point.

Cons of staying in the keep is that some worgs/goblins/hobgoblins may come back at night.

Cons of staying on the road would be random wandering Hydras.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, so we are staying here at the keep tonight?   all in agreement?

If so, do we sleep down the hole, or in the barracks room?  If we get discovered in the hole, we would be in a very poor position tactically -- but if we sleep in the 'racks, then we will probably get woken up by some hobbies.

Either way, we set out for the bridge in the morning, and Jorr heads back to town to give them the warning (doubtful that they'll believe him though.)

H4H: How do you want to handle the levelling?  We wake up in the morning as L6?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 8, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H: How do you want to handle the levelling?  We wake up in the morning as L6?




Yep. I still havent gone over the sheets though. Been busy with a colic baby.   

BTW magic shield is +1 and "frostbrand" is a +1 frost bastard sword. So you can update your sheets sppropriately.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 9, 2007)

Colic is rough(from what I remember from some my of classes from college)...I am in agreement with all others I think.  I think sleeping below would be the best bet.  Even if they find us, they would have to climb down the ladder to fight us.  Let's just hope they don't have fireballs and such.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 9, 2007)

I've heard painful stories of colic...  Luckily my son didn't have it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 12, 2007)

After reading the combat in Creamstreak's RHoD game, I would like to applaud our tactics and tenacity again.  They have 6 PCs, and are running from the hydra.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> After reading the combat in Creamstreak's RHoD game, I would like to applaud our tactics and tenacity again.  They have 6 PCs, and are running from the hydra.




That makes me feel much better!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> After reading the combat in Creamstreak's RHoD game, I would like to applaud our tactics and tenacity again.  They have 6 PCs, and are running from the hydra.




The Wussies!


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 12, 2007)

And Kirrg didn't even lift his axe!

And then we fought the battle at the keep in the same day.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 12, 2007)

I laugh in their general direction!   

6 characters?  Oh the luxury!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

Evo - I think it might be best to hide in the foliage instead of turning invisible at this time.  If the people approach, they probably won't notice us hiding in the trees.  

Plus, I've only got 4 charges left on it, and this is gonna be a looooooong adventure.

After yesterday, Virashil is going to try and ration her spells slots, when possible, 'cuz it is gonna be another long day of fighting, I'm imagining.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

Time to put that longbow to use!  I'll stand my ground with Kirrg.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Time to put that longbow to use!  I'll stand my ground with Kirrg.




Well, we don't know what it or they are yet. Maybe they want to help us kill some hobgobs.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

Let's hope so.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

You people with your fancy longbows....  Poor Virashil only has he old, rickety, plain longbow.

Hopefully Duroin won't run into Tiamat around the corner, that would be bad, mmkay?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Hopefully Duroin won't run into Tiamat around the corner, that would be bad, mmkay?





Judging by the ECLs of the encounters so far, I'd say it is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm dying to read Duroin's sblocks...





Isn't it much more fun to sit and wonder what is actually going on?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

The urge to click on them is overpowering, but I have held off in the belief that it will be more interesting to have no idea whats happening.

Hopefully Duroin is not being eaten by the aspect of tiamat that loves piggies and owlbears.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Hopefully Duroin is not being eaten by the aspect of tiamat that loves piggies and owlbears.




Luckily, Duroin is more than a mouthful!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, she does have 5 mouths to feed....


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, she does have 5 mouths to feed....





That is a very good point. Hee hee!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 23, 2007)

I updated the party loot post in the RG.

Basically what is NOT in the bag of holding (due to being kinda pointy things):

MW Morningstar
Large Greataxe
3 MW Longswords
Huge Magic Gauntlet

If the more stout people of the party could update their sheets with who is carrying what, that would be greatly appreciated.  (To my knowledge, Jonathan was carrying the bag of holding, (which weighs 15 lbs, regardless of how much is inside)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Question is: How much does a huge magical spiked gauntlet weigh?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say about the same as the carrying capacity of the african swallow.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I would say about the same as the carrying capacity of the african swallow.




Hee hee. Well, with the Gauntlet's of Ogre Power, Duroin is capable of carry quite a few pounds. I'd still like to keep him with a light load, though, since then he won't suffer the ACP penalties.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2007)

Is everyone's sheets accurate now?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 25, 2007)

They aren't updated yet.

MW Morningstar -- 6 lbs - *add to Kirrg*
Large Greataxe --  24 lbs -- if no one objects, this thing is too big and heavy to lug around -- we should just agree that we left it at the keep -- it isn't worth enough to bother.
3 MW Longswords -- 4lbs each - *add one to each -- Kirrg, Jonathan, Duroin*
Huge Magic Gauntlet  -- 4 lbs - *Virashil can carry - will add to her sheet*


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Question is: How much does a huge magical spiked gauntlet weigh?




Technically AFAICT each size category doubles the weight of the weapon.

So using this fuzzy math it weighs 4 pounds.

Using real life numbers it should weigh a minimum of 18 pounds (and possibly up to about 150 depending on how huge the "huge" humanoid was)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I have no problem taking the longsword.  Sheet updated.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright, lets get this show on the road --

Rhun/Ethandrew -- have you updated your sheets for the couple of additional pieces of equipment?

There seems to have be a lull in our Red Hand of Doomness, and it is time to get back into the swing o' things.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 26, 2007)

It would make me encumbered, up to Medium, which I don't think is that big of a deal since I only move 20ft anyway and I have a negative dex, but I just want to run it by you all first.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 26, 2007)

Can Duroin carry the morningstar and another longsword?  (10 lbs total)

With those new gauntlets of his, he might be able to handle it.  

If not, does Jonathan?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2007)

Let me know when you guys are set.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually, the medium encumbrance rules are mild, no worse than his full plate, so Kirrg will slap 'em on his pack and then we're set. I'll have the RG updated in a minute or two.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2007)

Kewl so Kirrg and Virishal are good to go.

How about Jonathan and Duroin?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2007)

Duroin is set, I believe. And he is currently right on the cusp of going to medium load, so if he picks up anymore items he'll either have to drop or sell some stuff.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2007)

Is Kirrg also carrying the extra longsword and morningstar?  If not, I'll take them.  That would make me all set.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, Kirrg's got 'em strapped in. At this point, since he's already encumbered, he could take a lot more gear too.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay just checking, that said I am good to go, I think that is everybody.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Okay just checking, that said I am good to go, I think that is everybody.




awesome. Then we can get to the fun stuff again.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Should we discuss tactics for the next battle? This seems like another "no win" situation. I can't think of a way to get to the bridge without being detected by the dragon or hellhound.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't see how we could possibly accomplish anything with a huge dragon looming over our heads. And I hate to naysay, but this looks bleak.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2007)

We definitely need some tactics.

All those tents on the other side of the bridge will send reinforcements.

The dragon (Ozzyrenndrrion, I hope!)  will be difficult to pin down, and probably only within melee range when he is tearing us apart with claws and bites.  His breath weapon will be difficult to avoid.

So, on our side of the bridge, we can expect issues with 2 archers and a hell hound.  That leaves 2 archers and a hell hound on the other side (the hound will most likely close on us).

Plus whatever reinforcements come (and they will, knowing this module -- each round).

The archers won't leave their tower positions, so either we take them down at distance, or run up the stairs to each one (not a good tactical move on our part).

My breath weapon is now able to do 6d6 (when I use a 3rd level spell, and it does double damage to those hell hounds!), so that will help take things down quicker when they are grouped together.  

I can probably put the acid resistance on another of us (leaving me with 2 3rd level slots for breath) -- most likely candidate would be Kirrg (Jonathan has more HP, and Duroin has evasion)

This will be a ranged heavy combat at times.....

That dragon in the picture looks HUGE.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2007)

Being on top of the archer towers, while tactically unsound getting up there, has huge tactical advantages once we are there, save for a flying dragon. If we could somehow stop the reinforcements from coming on this side, then that's a huge advantage. Virashil's web-bridge might do some, but I doubt it'll hold up.

Duroin should rush up the stairs of one of the towers and bull-rush the archer off the top. Gain that position and reign down arrows from above or to the other archer.

Or, we could see if we could move laterally along the chasm edge to see if we can spot that 'weakspot', the keystone of the bridge.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2007)

We could stay in the cover of the brush and launch a volley of arrows (and a magic missile or two) at the archers on our side to start.

They would have a hard time figuring out where they were coming from, and we could possibly take the archers on our side down before they found out...


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2007)

If it's possible to draw our foes into the woods, then that is something we should do. It would provide us cover from the dragon.

If we go with the tactics of missiles, then maybe we should get in the trees?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The dragon (Ozzyrenndrrion, I hope!)  will be difficult to pin down, and probably only within melee range when he is tearing us apart with claws and bites.  His breath weapon will be difficult to avoid.




I'd rather face his teeth and claws then have him flying over us unleashing his breath.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> So, on our side of the bridge, we can expect issues with 2 archers and a hell hound.  That leaves 2 archers and a hell hound on the other side (the hound will most likely close on us).




Assuming there are no other hobgoblins in the lower levels of the towers is a bad move, I think.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The archers won't leave their tower positions, so either we take them down at distance, or run up the stairs to each one (not a good tactical move on our part).




We definitely want to try to take out the archers with a volley of arrows before we try to take the towers. I'm for targeting one hobgob archer, than the next, and then the hellhound closest to us.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I can probably put the acid resistance on another of us (leaving me with 2 3rd level slots for breath) -- most likely candidate would be Kirrg (Jonathan has more HP, and Duroin has evasion)




Yes, Duroin has the highest reflex save and evasion (although against a HUGE dragon, that might not count for much). Kirrg should be protected, as he is our only healer.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> They would have a hard time figuring out where they were coming from, and we could possibly take the archers on our side down before they found out...




This is what Duroin thinks as well. It may be possible to eliminate both archers and the hell hound before the dragon realizes we are there. His eyes are focused on the bridge, not the towers, after all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2007)

Tactics so far:

Buff up -- protection from energy (acid) on Virashil and Kirrg, Mirror image on Virashil, plus whatever Kirrg plans on using.  Virashil will tell the others any info she knows about dragons -- i.e. green breathes acid gas in a cone...

Surprise round -- 3 arrows at one archer + magic missile or 4 arrows

Round 1 -- Either finish off 1st archer, or begin on 2nd archer.  Will be some confusion on their part, but can expect Hell Hounds/Dragon to enter combat  -- doubtful hound 1 or 2 will be able to attack yet.

Round 2 -- work on the closest archers and/or hellhounds/dragon... look for reinforcements.  Virashil can web the bridge to slow them down.  (a fire source can light up the web and burn all those within for some damage if need be)

Round 3 -- die from acid.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Buff up -- protection from energy (acid) on Virashil and Kirrg, Mirror image on Virashil, plus whatever Kirrg plans on using.  Virashil will tell the others any info she knows about dragons -- i.e. green breathes acid gas in a cone...




Which means staying apart, even though it will affect our effectiveness in melee.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Surprise round -- 3 arrows at one archer + magic missile or 4 arrows




They probably have class levels like everything else so far, so let's hope we can take it down on the surprise round.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Virashil can web the bridge to slow them down.  (a fire source can light up the web and burn all those within for some damage if need be)




In this case, Virashil should make sure she captures as many of the reinforcements as possible in the web when they enter the battlefield. That way, if they move to burn the webbing, they have to burn their own troops.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Round 3 -- die from acid.




Duroin prefers to run really fast.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree shooting the archers in a surprise round would be our best bet.  It there some way we can snare the dragon as it flys over in the web?  Readying an action or something.  As far as I go, I can shoot and defend us from the hell hounds once they close.  Hopefully I'll have action before thought granted for when the dragon breathes.  Once we have it's attention, we should definately take cover and spread out so it can't all of us in the breath.  If we are in cover, hopefully that will force it to the ground where I can be most effective.   This is another monster encounter...level if we survive perhaps?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I agree shooting the archers in a surprise round would be our best bet.  It there some way we can snare the dragon as it flys over in the web?




Good thought. Can web be used that way? Because a flying dragon that gets ensnared would make a very satisfying thud upon hitting the ground...especially if said ground was at the bottom of Skull Gorge.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, too late for surprise...let's do this, no turning back now, keep in cover and spread out a little.  I'm moving to the right to cut off the hellhound after my shot.  If Kirrg has produce flame prepared, he should use it in this battle.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Well, too late for surprise...let's do this, no turning back now, keep in cover and spread out a little.  I'm moving to the right to cut off the hellhound after my shot.  If Kirrg has produce flame prepared, he should use it in this battle.





Yeah sorry for the railroad guys. Technically the Dragon can probably hear whispering from almost 200 feet away on a take ten listen much less spellcasting which is why I needed actions specifically during your planning stage.
I actually tried to be generous so you could least get something of an OOC sense of a plan.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy thrown-into-the-thick-of-things-Batman!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2007)

Duroin is really starting to dislike the Red Hand!!! 

(Some forest giants would be a big help right about now.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, depending on how the enemy moves and responds, Virashil will either turn invisible and then continue buffing herself and the rest of you (possibly enlarge person)

Or if she sees a few foes bunch up, will breath on them.  Might hit the dragon with an empowered ray of enfeeblement.... or some magic missiles.... or a brick.

@ Evo -- do you get two ranged shots per round with some crusader tactic?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, depending on how the enemy moves and responds, Virashil will either turn invisible and then continue buffing herself and the rest of you (possibly enlarge person)




If we have to melee with the dragon, the enlarge persons might be a good idea.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Or if she sees a few foes bunch up, will breath on them.  Might hit the dragon with an empowered ray of enfeeblement.... or some magic missiles.... or a brick.




I think the empowered ray of enfeeblement is an excellent idea. It has saved our bacon before, and if may save us here too.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 3, 2007)

I second the ray of enfeeblement.  Check with H4H on the validity of invisibility, whether you would know that the dragon's blindsense would make it irrevelant(though it still has a 50% miss chance).

Nope, I have a BAB of 6, so two shots if my bow is already out(since we were talking, I could pull it out when you casted your first spell).  If H4H requires me to draw it in the current round of initiative, then it was only the first shot that was needed.  I just included the second for completeness.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2007)

I really hope Virashil can get herself out of this situation, since nobody can reach the dragon for melee.

Also, I believe the webbed bridge would be a good idea, as would a Ray of Enfeeblement.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, luckily using a wand draws no AoO, then although the blindsense of the dragon will allow it to have a good idea where I am, he doesn't get AoO's against me....  Hopefully he will pick on one of you for a bit.  I'll probably web the bridge next round, and since it is not a direct attack against anyone (since no one is there), my invisibility will still be intact.

Then mirror image myself, then probably start enlarging two of you.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan, s@squ@tch.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 5, 2007)

[metagaming]
With the dragon size being large, and the lack of frightful presence, this dragon is most likely a juvenile -- that artwork made him look huge at least.

This is going to be quite a difficult fight...

[/metagaming]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [metagaming]
> With the dragon size being large, and the lack of frightful presence, this dragon is most likely a juvenile -- that artwork made him look huge at least.
> 
> This is going to be quite a difficult fight...
> ...




I'm thinking if you guys can focus on the dragon (once Vira webs the bridge, that is), Duroin will do what he can to take out the hell hound and the tower guards...

I actually have this insane, only-a-dwarf-is-crazy-enough-to-try-it idea of gaining the top of the tower and trying to leap down on the dragon (probably will end up killing Duroin, but the cinematic/heroic factor would be awesome!).


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm stuck as for what to do. I could just buff Kirrg up and go and take on the dragon. With an enlargement and bull-strength plus other various buffs, it could be interesting...

...god knows his ranged attacks blow.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

S@squ@tch: I changed Duroin's action to launch the arrow at the dragon; perhaps it will buy Vira some time. I highly recommend she goes invisible, even if she can't move away from the beast...at least it will give her total concealment, and that could help her survive.

Also, for future reference: The sorceress probably shouldn't move into the open when there is a big, bad, mean dragon about.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2007)

What is the plan folks?  Web the bridge, take on the hellhound/archers this round?  The hobs on the bridge can make it to us next round, so the web would be best.  S@squ@tch, do you still have that scroll of lightning bolt?  That would be good once they are almost through the web.  Do we want to try and trap them in the web or put the web up as a barrier and hope it delays them long enough?  I vote for trapping them in the web.

H4H, can I charge the hellhound from my current position?

A dispel magic(readied to counterspell) might be need if the dragon has spellcasting plans.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 9, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> H4H, can I charge the hellhound from my current position?




Providing nothing gets in your way before you go...

...YES!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice rolls, Evo, a 2 to hit and a 1 for damage 

I'm in a pickle for what Kirrg should do. He could lob flames all day, but at +3 to hit, and with how we roll, it'd be wasting time. He could also bull strength himself and wade into the fray, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 9, 2007)

Well seeing as they are _touch attacks_ it does offset the low attack bonus at least somewhat.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2007)

> Nice rolls, Evo, a 2 to hit and a 1 for damage




Yeah, perfect, our luck has returned.   

I would be in favor of you (right now at least) chucking your flames at the dragon.  It has a pretty low touch AC.  You'd have a better shot at hitting it now at range than in melee.  Staying in melee with a dragon is never a good idea, we need to do as much damage at range as we can before taking it on in melee, especially since we have a troop of hobs coming at us.  Though you could always cast bull str this round and start the throwing the fire next, because you can use the flames in melee as well.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I would be in favor of you (right now at least) chucking your flames at the dragon.  It has a pretty low touch AC.  You'd have a better shot at hitting it now at range than in melee.  Staying in melee with a dragon is never a good idea, we need to do as much damage at range as we can before taking it on in melee, especially since we have a troop of hobs coming at us.  Though you could always cast bull str this round and start the throwing the fire next, because you can use the flames in melee as well.




I agree with Evo.

Virashal needs to web the bridge this round, or we are going to be overrun, I think. We can fight a dragon and all of the hobbies at the same time.

Duroin and Jonathon should be able to make short work of the remaining hell hound. The dragon flying back to pick something up scares me, though. It has a trick up its sleeve, and it doesn't even need one!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

H4H:  How do you rule invisibility and a characters equipment?  i.e. can an invisible character see their own equipment?  Specifically, can Virashil read a scroll while invisible?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H:  How do you rule invisibility and a characters equipment?  i.e. can an invisible character see their own equipment?  Specifically, can Virashil read a scroll while invisible?




As it is an Illusion (Glamer) I will rule it does not effect the senses of the subject who is invisible, barring any "official" ruling otherwise.

So yeah read away.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Duroin and Jonathon should be able to make short work of the remaining hell hound. The dragon flying back to pick something up scares me, though. It has a trick up its sleeve, and it doesn't even need one!




Lets hope it doesn't have a pot of boiling greek fire over there that it is going to come drop on us.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Lets hope it doesn't have a pot of boiling greek fire over there that it is going to come drop on us.





So much for energy resistance (acid)!!!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 9, 2007)

I bet it's the ground and cooked remains of those Giants living in the hills who were supposed to come help us. That would be ironic.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll have to cast Protection from Energy (Boiling Greek Fire).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2007)

S@s, you might want to change your action to try and capture the hobs in the web.  Being they are free to move now, they could simply move unhindered and burn through it, much easier than being caught first.

Nat 1!  Are the rolls ever going to favor us!?

Flaming pot of oil incoming!  Maybe IC will favor us and the pot ends up on the hobs...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> S@s, you might want to change your action to try and capture the hobs in the web.  Being they are free to move now, they could simply move unhindered and burn through it, much easier than being caught first.
> 
> Nat 1!  Are the rolls ever going to favor us!?
> 
> Flaming pot of oil incoming!  Maybe IC will favor us and the pot ends up on the hobs...




Mechanics of the round are done. My work 'puter is acting weird when I try to update map. So I will do it at home and post the new round tomorrow night.

The Nat One was pretty bad. Seeing as I confirmed it as a fumble.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2007)

> Mechanics of the round are done. My work 'puter is acting weird when I try to update map. So I will do it at home and post the new round tomorrow night.




Way to keep us waiting for another tension-filled day...    You rolled low again for the fumble roll?  When will luck favor us?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> S@s, you might want to change your action to try and capture the hobs in the web.  Being they are free to move now, they could simply move unhindered and burn through it, much easier than being caught first.
> 
> Nat 1!  Are the rolls ever going to favor us!?
> 
> Flaming pot of oil incoming!  Maybe IC will favor us and the pot ends up on the hobs...




If I cast the web ON the hobbies, then I will lose my invisibility, as it will be an offensive act.  Even if they start burning through it, they have to go 5' square at a time, so it will buy us some time to work on either them, or the dragon.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah yes, forgot about the invisibility, good point.  The wording is unclear on the spell, do they actively have to take a round and burn through the web, or will the flames spread round to round to surrounding squares of webbing?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm thinking they need a fire source for each 5' square in a round.

The webs are 20' radius, so it would take them some time.  My ice breath would not destroy the webs either.   



> The strands of a web spell are flammable. A magic flaming sword can slash them away as easily as a hand brushes away cobwebs. Any fire can set the webs alight and burn away 5 square feet in 1 round. All creatures within flaming webs take 2d4 points of fire damage from the flames.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2007)

> My ice breath would not destroy the webs either.




But they do get a +2 on their reflex save though.  Here is too hoping they are warriors.  Though "hobgoblin veterans" makes me think not so much.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, no update last night.  Colic-ravaged little kids must be taking their toll.  Hopefully we can keep ahead of creamstreak's game.  They handled the fight in the keep quite well.  They got the advantage of surprise though.  And two more PCs


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> And two more PCs




Not to mention Creamsteak's house rules make his PCs slightly tougher than normal, and they started with full wealth to spend on equipment. 

And, I don't think Creamsteak plays the enemy nearly as deadly as H4H does.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> ...creamst*r*eak...




What did you call me?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 11, 2007)

> What did you call me?




Oops, that is my mistake.      Make sure you give it to them w/o any mercy!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 11, 2007)

Have that Hydra come back and bite 'em when they least expect it!


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Well, no update last night.  Colic-ravaged little kids must be taking their toll.  Hopefully we can keep ahead of creamstreak's game.  They handled the fight in the keep quite well.  They got the advantage of surprise though.  And two more PCs




Sorry about that. Basically I dodnt get a chance to fix the map at home. (Pretty much was only at home to sleep then had to be out and about)

I was hoping you all were not reading othe Red Hand Games as there might be spoilers that you all have not picked up on yet. Or that I have not introduced.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was hoping you all were not reading othe Red Hand Games as there might be spoilers that you all have not picked up on yet. Or that I have not introduced.




I've only read the posts that had to do with the battles...just to see how we did compared to another group. But I will stop doing that just so I don't come acrossed any spoiler.s


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 12, 2007)

I looked in from time to time to see how they handled the marauder attack and the hydra...  But'll stop. 

Plus, it was boring with all those superfluous PC's.     

Back on topic, what kind of potion does a non-injured dragon drink????

My metagaming side says that perhaps the dragon noticed that some of us were warded against acid and had some sort of potion that changed its breath weapon energy type? 

Who wants to be enlarged this round?

Virashil is heading between the towers for cover from any trick that damn wyrm has planned.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Virashil is heading between the towers for cover from any trick that damn wyrm has planned.




Good call. Duroin is headed for the tower top once the hell hound is down.

*And Duroin really needs to figure out how to avoid getting shot up by these stupid hobgoblins.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 12, 2007)

Who wants to be enlarged this round? Duroin?  Kirrg?  Jonathan?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd probably have to go with Jonathan at first glance. Kirrg's rolling is on a steady downward decline. He started with a 2, then a 1, next he'll be at 0 and then -1 if this trend continues, so I dunno...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'd probably have to go with Jonathan at first glance. Kirrg's rolling is on a steady downward decline. He started with a 2, then a 1, next he'll be at 0 and then -1 if this trend continues, so I dunno...





Actually, since you can't roll a 0 or -1, logically the next toll will be a 20.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, since you can't roll a 0 or -1...




Well, knowing how much Invisible Castle loves us, I wouldn't put this past them


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Well, knowing how much Invisible Castle loves us, I wouldn't put this past them




Just trying to get some hope going.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 12, 2007)

I should ask, after my brilliant performance last round, I have an "Enthrall" queued up and ready for use. Worth a shot?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I should ask, after my brilliant performance last round, I have an "Enthrall" queued up and ready for use. Worth a shot?




That might work on some of the hobbies, but the dragon would have to probably hit a 1.

Might be best served as a cure moderate wounds.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 13, 2007)

Same here, I was just reading the combats, nothing detailed wise, I also can stop.  Thought that takes the fun for us out of it.  

I'll take the enlarge I guess.  I was going to go up the tower with my enhanced speed and then start shooting the gobs with fire to delay their burning through the web, but I can take the dragon as well.

The potion my guess is mage armor or shield of faith. A dispel magic would be nice if it proves a problem.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2007)

Well *I'm* going to keep reading this game and nobody is going to stop me!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well *I'm* going to keep reading this game and nobody is going to stop me!




Just make sure whatever you learn from us, you use against your players like a good DM should!!!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 13, 2007)

Seriously, 6 PC's?  And no party deaths yet?  C'mon Creamsteak, show us some evil DM tricks!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah! Make 'em pay!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 13, 2007)

At the least make their pillows freeze up at night so they have a real uncomfortable sleep. That'll show 'em!


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> At the least make their pillows freeze up at night so they have a real uncomfortable sleep. That'll show 'em!




Clearly since they didn't move all the dead bodies outside they're using those for pillows. I imagine the minotaur is pretty comfortable.

I can't really comment on your own game beyond wishing you all good luck.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I can't really comment on your own game beyond wishing you all good luck.





We certainly appreciate the well-wishes. This is one of the only adventures I can remember where I breathe a huge sigh of relief after each encounter. Seriously, this thing is tough.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry RL is kicking my arse.

I should be able to update on the morrow.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 17, 2007)

No rush, I completely understand. I'm not really looking forward to being melted by a dragon anyway


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 17, 2007)

Me either...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2007)

That goes for me as well. I'm going to miss Duroin. He is a fun PC.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2007)

Hopefully things are getting better. Can't wait for all of us to be prancing around in brand new Green Dragonscale armor.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That goes for me as well. I'm going to miss Duroin. He is a fun PC.





Man, don't scare me like that!  I hadn't logged on for a few days, came into this thread, saw that comment, and immediately thought that the Green Dragon had killed Duroin this round!!!

Hopefully H4H will be able to the baby issues under control (which are immense, let me tell you -- the first year is the hardest!!) so that we can continue -- this has been one of my favorite campaigns so far.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 30, 2007)

Initially I had a slack off week where I let my online stuff slip a bit.

Then a number of events have conspired against me.

Number One is sleep apnea combined with getting up frequently witht he baby has left me (as my doctor has described) "effectively sleep deprived" and "suffering from exhaustion".

I have been training new employees at work. (Taking up most of my time and energy there)

AND

My s/o just had to be admitted to the hospital for her kidney stones. (so I just spent the last 35 hours straight awake straight from watching the baby to work then to the ER)

I called off work today and I am going to sleep... a LOT!!!

I am hoping tomorrow I will feel bright eyed bushy tailed, the baby will be happy and my s/o heavily medicated....  

I definitely haven't abandoned the game! and I am looking forward to working on it again.

If not tomorrow...soon!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 30, 2007)

Oaky doaky, sounds good.  I was getting worried it was my fault for my latest error...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I definitely haven't abandoned the game! and I am looking forward to working on it again.




That is exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 7, 2008)

H4H: Any response from Ethandrew?  If he is gone, would you consider NPC'ing Kirrg and/or finding a someone to run him or replace him?  I'd hate for this game to end -- it had been a blast so far...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> H4H: Any response from Ethandrew?  If he is gone, would you consider NPC'ing Kirrg and/or finding a someone to run him or replace him?  I'd hate for this game to end -- it had been a blast so far...




I'm sure there are several folk around these parts that wouldn't mind running Kirrg.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 7, 2008)

he is an interesting character.....


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Kirrg*

I"m totally willing to take over Kirrg if you guys will have me.  (Or even just hold ethandrew's place temporarily, if he intends to come back....)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

I can vouch for Leif as well. He is a good roleplayer, and is extremely enthusiastic as well.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I dunno about all that, but I sure would like to play a half-orc who loves to torment Dwarves!

I've already got BIG plans for Kirrg, too!!  I can see it now:  Duroin Slatefist pleads with him for another cure light.  Kirrg says, "Hey!  Back off, 'Slagfinger'," presenting the finger in question to the erstwhile dwarf.  "If you didn't want to get hurt then you shouldn't have been swinging that daxxx waraxe around like that, you Dwarvish Puxxx.  FIGHT THROUGH THE PAIN, SON!!"

This is NOT representative of my usual post!  I'm usually very "family-friendly."  Still, I hope that my sense of humor is not totally offensive to everyone?


----------

